# ikariam.com??



## eshrules

www.ikariam.com

come on, who's playing this bloody addictive game? I need some traders on side with me :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

What world are you on? I'll register now.


----------



## eshrules

beardboy said:


> What world are you on? I'll register now.


I'm on Epsilon....:thumb:


----------



## beardboy

I've registered now :thumb:


----------



## Gandi

Im in now


----------



## eshrules

ok chaps, those who are getting or are already on, post up your co-ordinates so i can add you 

when we're high enough, we can start a clan :thumb:

my co-ords

Toneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown


----------



## beardboy

Ranaos[80:56] > Polis


----------



## Gandi

Ceryos[61:71] Gandi Land (LOL)


----------



## beardboy

How do you add co-ords?


----------



## Wozza

I just signed up, on Epsilon - WozzaVille


----------



## beardboy

How do you get lumber and other materials?!


----------



## Gandi

Go to island view then click on the Wood symbol on the map then assign workers to chop wood


----------



## eshrules

you can view the co-ords and town name, when you go into town view, at the top of your screen.....

post them up please peeps and i'll add you all, we can trade what we need then.

i've got plenty of timber, but no glass or marble!


----------



## Gandi

Iv got **** all


----------



## Jakedoodles

Schaloos[64:85] > Polis


----------



## eshrules

ok, i've got an idea...

with your post of your co-ords and your island/town name,

post up what mills you've got,

for example mine would be

oneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown

Saw mill (timber) and sulphur mine (sulphur)

I need wine , glass and marble, so if anyone has got any of these mines, i can do a direct trade and save us both some hassle :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles

Um, risk of sounding stupid here, but what do you do? I have built a training thingy!


----------



## Gandi

Ceryos[61:71]

Lumber mill
Vinyard (not that i can make wine yet)

I need every thing as i new lol.

I have a level 2 town hall, barracks, research facility and a port


----------



## beardboy

Anybody got any Wine, Marble and Sulphur they can ship me? Mainly Marble at the moment and wine please.

I have Crystal if needed?


----------



## eshrules

beardboy said:


> Anybody got any Wine, Marble and Sulphur they can ship me? Mainly Marble at the moment and wine please.
> 
> I have Crystal if needed?


you divvy...

i've got sulfur....

i'll trade for crystal, how much?


----------



## beardboy

How about another 200?


----------



## eshrules

beardboy said:


> How about another 200?


sounds good to me, 200 sulfur on it's way


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

smotios [3:5] > Polis


----------



## JamesGarner

Leuthuos[6:8] > Maxville

Only just started though


----------



## beardboy

Are you J-Max on there?


----------



## JamesGarner

Yeah 
Only just figured out how to rename the town to


----------



## beardboy

I've just sent you a message on there, so you know where i am, and which Towns i have


----------



## handicap7

I have signed up!

How lucky am i? 3 hours into the game i have been pillaged!.....Barstewards.


----------



## JamesGarner

Opps got more more crystal than i can currently store
how do i exchange for marble & sulphr ?

got a level 1 traiding port and post and 2 cargo ships


----------



## beardboy

Paul - are you still playing this? I can't seem to find you on the co-ords given.


----------



## beardboy

Glasgow_Gio - as above, you still playing?

Can you and Paul message me on the game, as i've got an alliance invite for you all.


----------



## Autotec

Straidios[81:65] > autotec


----------



## handicap7

How do i go about getting better armed forces? At the moment i have a bucketfull of slingers and no option to recruit any other types???


----------



## beardboy

You need to upgrade your barracks :thumb:


----------



## handicap7

My wife says there is nothing wrong with my barracks:thumb:

Thanks.


----------



## JamesGarner

& Reaserch professional army


----------



## beardboy

I have now setup an alliance called...wait for it... 'DetailingWorld' :lol:

Join if you want to :thumb:


----------



## JamesGarner

Sent my request to join

Do we need to send a donation to join the alliance to help upgrade your embasy to allow more members to join ?

Is there any point upgrading our own embasys if we arnt creating our own alliances ?


----------



## beardboy

I've got the request mate, but i need to upgrade my embassy for each member that joins, so i'm upgrading as we speak, then i should be able to accept.

Donations would be very welcome, i really need wine, or sulphur if poss :thumb:


----------



## JamesGarner

:lol:
the two things im short of to

i was thinking wood and marble as a membership feefor everybody so you dont have to pay to keep upgrading
although it gets more expensive as more join

what do we get in alliance
you can see out army's etc cant you ?


----------



## beardboy

At the moment, i can't see anything that seems a bonus, other than i think we get some supplies, maybe 50 of each sent to us by 'the gods' which i can distribute once it's built up a little.

Wood and marble would be welcome, as like you say, i can then upgrade the embassy.

Shall we say 200 marble and wood - i'm happy to use wood from my supplies to upgrade, but the more the better. As i generate more wood, i can start accepting less wood as a joining fee.

I think we should see how it goes once a few more have joined, and go from there.

How does that sound?


----------



## JamesGarner

Sounds good to me 
200 of each membership fee loading up now


----------



## finallyanameica

just signed up - how do you rename your town?

Edit : Figured it! 

I'm Phapaios (60:15) Mattville :wave:


----------



## Autotec

I have been banned and i do not no why


----------



## beardboy

Can you log in and close your account, then setup a new one?


----------



## finallyanameica

I was a bit sad and read some of the T&Cs - there were some on there that I wouldnt have expected! Eg - if you block ads, even through an automatic blocker you can get an automatic ban.


----------



## eshrules

finallyanameica said:


> I was a bit sad and read some of the T&Cs - there were some on there that I wouldnt have expected! Eg - if you block ads, even through an automatic blocker you can get an automatic ban.


:lol:

standard T&C's i think, i've got a blocker active and I've not had any bans?


----------



## handicap7

I am on there foephios[79:72] bubbaland


----------



## beardboy

Esh - you're in the alliance now :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

Oh, and you're also General of the alliance :thumb:


----------



## handicap7

eshrules said:


> :lol:
> 
> standard T&C's i think, i've got a blocker active and I've not had any bans?


Hello eshrules
What do i need to join the alliance?
Simon


----------



## JamesGarner

Autotec said:


> I have been banned and i do not no why


And you owed me wine 

I was happy enough having 3 colonies & I thought i was doing quite well but compared to the alliance members i think im a bit behind 

what sort of size armies have you got so far asi ive hardley any sulper to build many decent units so far


----------



## beardboy

I've got no army at the moment, as they use way too much gold! :lol:

I'm setting up my 3rd colony at the moment.


----------



## JamesGarner

mabie im not doing to bad then just hope nobody comes invading as ive anly a dozen or so Phalanx and slingers

got a crystal,marble & wine colony so far

cost of a 4th colony is somthing stupid like 
20,000 wood 7000 marble and 6000 crystal just to upgrade the palace
need a level 10 warehouse just to store that much

think ill stick with eshrules shipping the the sulfer for the minuite :thumb:


----------



## JamesGarner

JamesGarner said:


> I've got no army at the moment, as they use way too much gold!


I take it you dont bother with spy's either @ 200p/h

got a crystal,marble & wine colony so far

cost of a 4th colony is somthing stupid like 
20,000 wood 7000 marble and 6000 crystal just to upgrade the palace
need a level 10 warehouse just to store that much

think ill stick with eshrules shipping the the sulfer for the minuite :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

Spies cost 200 to train, then as far as i can see, they cost nothing to keep. :thumb:


----------



## JamesGarner

ahh yes 
just puting 1 in each colony as sombody seemd to know how many resources i had avalible to trade


----------



## finallyanameica

Think I'm a bit behind here - I'm only level 4! :lol:

Doesnt help that I cant get on at work and I hardly have time of an evening


----------



## handicap7

Some Fecker has just sent 11 units in my direction!! Barstewards


----------



## JamesGarner

If you destroy your port any invading units can only take 60 units a time i think


----------



## Fiestamk5

This is me: Rodoutia[18:32]
I have a bit of wood so far but thats about it :lol:


----------



## beardboy

Are you Dynokid?


----------



## beardboy

Found ya - cartopia :thumb:


----------



## pingu

Tremaios[84:66] > Pinguland
ive got nothing lol


----------



## Renoir

Kourios[52:100] > Renoir

Only just started and not achieved much but i can see this being a little bit adictive!!


----------



## JamesGarner

Heres everybody so far hope i havent missed anybody
might help keeping this going to help find local traders (reducing trasport times)

eshrules - Toneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown
beardboy - Ranaos[80:56] > Polis
gandi - Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land
wonderdetail - Schaloos[64:85] > Polis
Glasgow_Gio - smotios [3:5] > Polis
JamesGarner - Leuthuos[6:8] > Maxville
finallyanameica - Phapaios (60:15) > Mattville
handicap7 - foephios[79:72] > bubbaland
Fiestamk5 - Rodoutia[18:32] > cartopia
pingu - Tremaios[84:66] > Pinguland
Renoir - Kourios[52:100] > Renoir


----------



## Stan

[

eshrules - Toneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown
beardboy - Ranaos[80:56] > Polis
gandi - Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land
wonderdetail - Schaloos[64:85] > Polis
Glasgow_Gio - smotios [3:5] > Polis
JamesGarner - Leuthuos[6:8] > Maxville
finallyanameica - Phapaios (60:15) > Mattville
handicap7 - foephios[79:72] > bubbaland
Fiestamk5 - Rodoutia[18:32] > cartopia
pingu - Tremaios[84:66] > Pinguland
Renoir - Kourios[52:100] > Renoir
Stan - Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld


----------



## silver bmw z3

Clearios[8:10] > BeemerVille

Now what do I do ?! I've set 10 people chopping wood, I think. How do I add you guys?


----------



## Stan

to start collect wood & build barracks, academy, start learning, click help in top left.


----------



## silver bmw z3

OK, done that. How can my populaton be -38? Hooked already!


----------



## finallyanameica

Because they arent in your town - theyr out chopping wood! Only people that are in your town full time and not assigned to something bring you income.


----------



## Stan

silver bmw z3 said:


> OK, done that. How can my populaton be -38? Hooked already!


Think its just a bug im -45, its a bit of a slow game this.


----------



## Autotec

I am still banned


----------



## twhincup

eshrules - Toneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown
beardboy - Ranaos[80:56] > Polis
gandi - Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land
wonderdetail - Schaloos[64:85] > Polis
Glasgow_Gio - smotios [3:5] > Polis
JamesGarner - Leuthuos[6:8] > Maxville
finallyanameica - Phapaios (60:15) > Mattville
handicap7 - foephios[79:72] > bubbaland
Fiestamk5 - Rodoutia[18:32] > cartopia
pingu - Tremaios[84:66] > Pinguland
Renoir - Kourios[52:100] > Renoir
Stan - Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld
*twhincup - i think - Hirios [2:96]>Tortown*


----------



## Renoir

Is there a way of bringing down the build time on upgrades?


----------



## silver bmw z3

Does seem quite a slow game.


----------



## finallyanameica

Not that I know of! It is slow, but just means that you check it once or twice a day for 10 mins and its done as it works in real time. Doesnt need you to sit there for hours on end!


----------



## Renoir

I wasn't sure that if you pulled your men from chopping wood/mining etc that building moved along faster......


----------



## Stan

Autotec said:


> I am still banned


Why??


----------



## Autotec

Stan said:


> Why??


i dont know, all i get when i try to log in is "This account is banned for the time being!"


----------



## silver bmw z3

I don't get it - it let me pillage another village but then i) I didn't seem to get anything from it (I have no port - maybe why?) and also it said that 5 slingers or whatever they are called return but I had (-1) losses. I only sent 5 to battle so how does that work?!


----------



## JamesGarner

Been playing 1 day and your pilliging :thumb:
mabie me but your brave incase there an alliance member


----------



## silver bmw z3

JamesGarner said:


> Been playing 1 day and your pilliging :thumb:
> mabie me but your brave incase there an alliance member


Checked that first  I don't think you get any loot unless you've got ships but I won and only lost one man! You just check their points in the high score table and if they have say 40/60 then you know they are less than you. I've now got a port and upgraded barracks  I sent some resources to another village but not sure if I gave a freebie without a trading post ?


----------



## JamesGarner

Ahh didnt notice you could do that 
just checked up on sombody who isnt contrubiting to wood mill upgrades 
only has a score of 600 even though he has a level 8 town and a few k's wood in storage
my spy got caught though 

think i might have to send a few troops in his direction

think the trading post is useless myself as i cant find anybody to trade locally
stick with trading with people on here its easyer

would be good if members were on the same island to upgrade mills etc together and both get the benafits
if anybody is thinking of starting a new colony and wanted to be on the same island id concider sending a donation once as your settled to help get started
lots of empty islands around me at the moment



should have cultural exchange reaserched today and then i can build a Museum anybody want to start a cultural exchange ?


----------



## beardboy

I've got a museum mate, so yeah, i'll exchange with you. :thumb:


----------



## JamesGarner

should be ready this afternoon :thumb:
reaserch is soo slow and ive got loads of people on the job

Cool how did i become alliance home secutary ?
even cooler i can see what resourses you both have can you do the same ?


----------



## beardboy

I've messaged every member on the list in this thread.

:thumb:


----------



## beardboy

It's very slow, and gets slower and slower!!

I've got max researchers in 2 towns!


----------



## JamesGarner

What levels are the acadamys at ?
deciding waht to recerch is the hard part


----------



## beardboy

I've got all of my research categories at about 50% so far :thumb:

My academy in my home town is 7, other town 1 at the moment, and 3rd hasn't got one yet.


----------



## asjam86

Just joined.
jam land > Garitia [20:54]> Epsilon


----------



## silver bmw z3

JamesGarner said:


> Ahh didnt notice you could do that
> just checked up on sombody who isnt contrubiting to wood mill upgrades
> only has a score of 600 even though he has a level 8 town and a few k's wood in storage
> my spy got caught though
> 
> think i might have to send a few troops in his direction
> 
> think the trading post is useless myself as i cant find anybody to trade locally
> stick with trading with people on here its easyer
> 
> would be good if members were on the same island to upgrade mills etc together and both get the benafits
> if anybody is thinking of starting a new colony and wanted to be on the same island id concider sending a donation once as your settled to help get started
> lots of empty islands around me at the moment
> 
> should have cultural exchange reaserched today and then i can build a Museum anybody want to start a cultural exchange ?


How do we all build an alliance? Think we need to make use of contacts on here!


----------



## JamesGarner

You need to reserch Foreign Cultures & build an embasy (45wood 13marble)
should be able to join then
(not forgeting the donation to upgrade)


----------



## silver bmw z3

How do I get marble? My island don't seem to be mining it yet so I only have wood. Within 24 hours I've got: Town size 3, Town hall level 3, Barracks Level 3 and Research Level 2 plus a port and 10 solider things. Howzat for noob?


----------



## JamesGarner

Send a few people to the quarry like you did the wood mill
your not to far away from me 1.5 hr transport time (the islands above you)


----------



## silver bmw z3

I'll have to pop over for some tea! The quarry doesn't behave like the wood mill on my island. Ah, I think I need to research wealth first?

Also, how come I've pillaged twice now but got no loot (loot section of battle report is empty) ?


----------



## JamesGarner

have you a port and trade ships ?


----------



## stu8966

i can't find anyone on here


----------



## beardboy

Renios[79:55] > London
Ranaos[80:56] > Bath
Vayruios[80:55] > Bristol

Those are my 3 towns :thumb:


----------



## asjam86

Something really weird happend last night. I set it to research wealth and went to sort a network out in a new house. Came back (few hours later) checked it - still researching wealth. Got up this morning and it was researching espionarge???? So I got wealth and it changed to paper (from economy to science) (got that) and carried on with Espionage but not before it had researched 20% of the wine press????

Very odd.


----------



## Renoir

I'm struggling a bit, i need some crystal glass but i can't really work out how to get any without pillaging my own iland members which i dont really want to do.

I can;'t work this trading thing out. Do i need to message someone and ask them if they want to trade then just send them some goods? How does this work?


----------



## JamesGarner

Its the easyest way to trade yeah 
the trading post isnt that good

Ive some crystal i can trade for sulpher if you have any


----------



## Renoir

OK, i got sulphur coming out of my ears! How do we do it?


----------



## JamesGarner

Go to Leuthuos[6:8] 
click my town Maxville and it should say
transport goods

let me know how much your sending and ill send the same crystal
will take a day or two to arrive


----------



## silver bmw z3

Yeah baby just sold 100 bits of wood at 30 gold coins each


----------



## finallyanameica

Anyone got wine they want to trade for marble?


----------



## silver bmw z3

Getting 3000 gold coins (I'd got about 400 after 2-3 days 'til that point) for 100 wood is great deal isn't it?


----------



## finallyanameica

yep, considering every island has access to it!


----------



## Stan

Ihave sulpur but im not able to trade quite yet, im working on it.


----------



## Renoir

JamesGarner said:


> Go to Leuthuos[6:8]
> click my town Maxville and it should say
> transport goods
> 
> let me know how much your sending and ill send the same crystal
> will take a day or two to arrive


OK mate, just sent over 300 sulphurs.................cheers!! :thumb:


----------



## Autotec

I am back with a new town Rydiios[67:47] > autotec.

Funny thing is i went to look at my old town and it says i am on holiday. I have just asked the wife and i am here.


----------



## Renoir

Marble for sulphur anyone??


----------



## JamesGarner

ill ship some marble at the same time 300 again send the extra sulfer when you can


----------



## Renoir

JamesGarner said:


> ill ship some marble at the same time 300 again send the extra sulfer when you can


Done mate........ :thumb:


----------



## asjam86

Right what do I need to trade with someone? I'd like to stick to someone off here but going off your locations your miles away and it won't let me trade with you guys as the transport good option doesn't illuminate. 

I'm trying to use the trading post but no-one has got wine and I've got drunks that need a fix. Have glass and wood but the last ones for my misses only. :thumb:

I've got expansion in 2 hours so I'm going to colonise the ass off something with wine because my drunks are getting sober.

jam


----------



## Stan

got sulpur want marble or glass

Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld


----------



## Renoir

Sulphur for wine anyone?


----------



## asjam86

Okies looks like my ships will now sail to any of you guys (sweet).

So up for grabs I have...
129 of Glass
50 sulphur
611 wood

for wine anyone?

Cheers
asjam86


----------



## finallyanameica

Ok, I've just made my 1st colony, but it wont let me get any resources from the island? Anyone know what I need to do?


----------



## Stan

Not got that far yet myself, but do you have troops there.


----------



## finallyanameica

Not yet, no


----------



## finallyanameica

Sorted - hadnt selected the new town from the drop down list!


----------



## Stan

Ah, anything to trade


----------



## silver bmw z3

Well chuffed, sold another 200 bits of wood for 6000 gold coins, then pillaged 200 bits of wood from a nearby town!


----------



## JamesGarner

wish there were people round me selling wood cant seem to get enough of the stuff got 245 people at the saw mills
deffinatly wouldnt be selling the stuff myself

got rearly 90,000 gold and unless im going to build an epic army it isnt much use yet


----------



## silver bmw z3

245 people at saw mills?! Blimey, I haven't got 245 people yet. I think this is definitely a long game, you seem to be able to make one or two "moves" then you're building and can't build anymore. What stops the big guys from pillaging all the little guys (like me) ?


----------



## finallyanameica

Stan said:


> Ah, anything to trade


Trade you 500 marble for 500 sulpher?


----------



## handicap7

silver bmw z3 said:


> 245 people at saw mills?! Blimey, I haven't got 245 people yet. I think this is definitely a long game, you seem to be able to make one or two "moves" then you're building and can't build anymore. What stops the big guys from pillaging all the little guys (like me) ?


A wall and about 8 Slingers should help reduce the pillagers.


----------



## alanjo99

Just signed up

im at : Ingeitia[34:83] > Alanjo99

Havnet the foggiest what to do yet mind !


----------



## Stan

finallyanameica said:


> Trade you 500 marble for 500 sulpher?


Got 200 spare if you want Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld


----------



## silver bmw z3

handicap7 said:


> A wall and about 8 Slingers should help reduce the pillagers.


What even if it is the big guys with lots of soldiers/whatever? I've got wall level 2 and about 25 slingers. I keep upgrading my barracks - when do I get some serious army kit?


----------



## sanchez

Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville


----------



## asjam86

Still need wine.

Got 50 sulphur plenty of glass and some wood.
jam land > Garitia [20:54]> Epsilon

asjam86


----------



## finallyanameica

Stan said:


> Got 200 spare if you want Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld


Can do. 200 marble on its way!
I'm at Phapaios [60:15] > Mattville


----------



## Stan

Help need glass

Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld

Have Sulfur


----------



## beardboy

Hi mate,

500 glass on it's way :thumb:


----------



## Renoir

Wanna trade some wine for sulphur?


----------



## JamesGarner

grrr got nearly enough for my 4th colony just cant make marble fast enough
anybody want to trade anything for it after 1000+


----------



## silver bmw z3

Is there any way to be able to store more stuff?


----------



## beardboy

You need to keep expanding your warehouse.


----------



## Stan

I now need some wine, anyone want sulphur

Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld


----------



## silver bmw z3

I need sulphur! Don't have much wine, what do people need?


----------



## Stan

silver bmw z3 said:


> I need sulphur! Don't have much wine, what do people need?


 marble


----------



## beardboy

I need marble too. I have wine coming out of my ears, and wood but not much marble


----------



## Stan

Wine for sulphur anyone

Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld


----------



## beardboy

Is anyone else wanting to join the DW alliance?

So far,

Myself,
Eshrules,
JamesGarner,

That's it so far, so come on guys, start joining :thumb:


----------



## Stan

How do we join?


----------



## beardboy

I think you need an embassy and then search for the DetailingWorld (dwwin) alliance.

I'm not 100%, as i set it up, so no need to join. :lol:


----------



## silver bmw z3

Stan said:


> marble


300 marble for 300 sulfur?


----------



## finallyanameica

That answers my in game PM then! Am reaserching Foreign Cultures now so should be able to joint tonight/tomorrow

@ Stan - can do a wine for sulpher swap. 300 for a full boat?


----------



## alanjo99

need glass - have marble if anyone wants to trade.

May advertise the Marble in the personal sales section


----------



## asjam86

Need marble how much glass you need?


----------



## alanjo99

asjam86 said:


> Need marble how much glass you need?


is 100 ok ?


----------



## asjam86

Fine to me 1:1 trade?
jam land > Garitia [20:54]> Epsilon


----------



## asjam86

Can't believe someones been pillaging me for days and I didn't know. 

Thought my stocks were running low 

jam


----------



## silver bmw z3

asjam86 said:


> Can't believe someones been pillaging me for days and I didn't know.
> 
> Thought my stocks were running low
> 
> jam


Where, I might have a go! I likes a good pillage I do


----------



## asjam86

silver bmw z3 said:


> Where, I might have a go! I likes a good pillage I do


Its this scrot. Been attacking me with 2 swords men but I have no defenses until now. But boy am I hacked off.
22:53 polis > Inaoutia 
Username > Dreyfus
Townsize > 12

I'm raising my army and then I'm going to unleash hell. :devil:

So sulphur please gents & marble is required. I have glass lots of it.


----------



## alanjo99

asjam86 said:


> Fine to me 1:1 trade?
> jam land > Garitia [20:54]> Epsilon


Need to upgrade my academy first - as my boat wont go that far.

Sorry !

Will come back to you when I have upgraded :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

If you all join the alliance, we can all attack the same people and take them down.


----------



## asjam86

alanjo99 said:


> Need to upgrade my academy first - as my boat wont go that far.
> 
> Sorry !
> 
> Will come back to you when I have upgraded :thumb:


I wonder if my boat will reach you. Coords please!!!

Then you can owe me 1 :thumb:

Beardboy did you get my request?


----------



## beardboy

Didn't get a request mate, try again :thumb:


----------



## asjam86

beardboy said:


> Didn't get a request mate, try again :thumb:


Sent :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

Still nothing showing up mate, what are your co-ords and i'll message you incase it wants me to, to form a diplomatic bond?!
:lol:


----------



## asjam86

beardboy said:


> Still nothing showing up mate, what are your co-ords and i'll message you incase it wants me to, to form a diplomatic bond?!
> :lol:


Just realised that its going to eshrules sorry dude. Been trying to joing the detailingworld alliance and the request have been going to eshrules :wall:


----------



## silver bmw z3

I Need sulpher badly.


----------



## sanchez

Anyone needing marble?

I need glass and sulpher

[36:84] > Sanchville >


----------



## Renoir

silver bmw z3 said:


> I Need sulpher badly.


No worries, how much?


----------



## silver bmw z3

Renoir said:


> No worries, how much?


Much as ya got. Got 2 islands, little sulpher. What do you need?


----------



## Renoir

silver bmw z3 said:


> Much as ya got. Got 2 islands, little sulpher. What do you need?


I'll send you 900 for 300 of wine, crystal and marble each?


----------



## silver bmw z3

Renoir said:


> I'll send you 900 for 300 of wine, crystal and marble each?


I don't have any wine (well only about 50) but can do a certain amount of crystal and marble). How about 100-200 for now? Or some gold thrown in as a sweetener


----------



## Renoir

asjam86 said:


> Just realised that its going to eshrules sorry dude. Been trying to joing the detailingworld alliance and the request have been going to eshrules :wall:


I've been doing the same thing for some reason.

I'm on Kourios[52:100] > Renoir


----------



## Renoir

silver bmw z3 said:


> I don't have any wine (well only about 50) but can do a certain amount of crystal and marble). How about 100-200 for now? Or some gold thrown in as a sweetener


OK, i'll send you 600 for whatever you got and if you can make the rest up later?

Cheers

I'm on Kourios[52:100] > Renoir


----------



## asjam86

Need marble badly. Got some glass if anyone needs some?

Also could do with some sulphur.


----------



## sanchez

How much Marble you need?? 200 do??


----------



## asjam86

yeah what do you want for it?


----------



## sanchez

200 marble for 200 glass?


----------



## sanchez

My ships cant go that far....dam it!


----------



## silver bmw z3

Renoir said:


> OK, i'll send you 600 for whatever you got and if you can make the rest up later?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> I'm on Kourios[52:100] > Renoir


Hi Mate, 400 combo of goods on way to you (most I could manage without resorting to wood, which I presume you don't need). Can you do 400 sulphur back ? Ta.


----------



## Renoir

silver bmw z3 said:


> Hi Mate, 400 combo of goods on way to you (most I could manage without resorting to wood, which I presume you don't need). Can you do 400 sulphur back ? Ta.


On it's way.......


----------



## Renoir

silver bmw z3 said:


> Nothing registered with the harbourmaster yet, is it coming by British Rail ?


Start Target Number of Mission Time of arrival Mission end Withdraw 
Renoir BeemerVille( silverbmwz3icus ) 2 Transport 11.06.2008 8:35:56 12.06.2008 18:19:32

Thats what he's telling me!!


----------



## silver bmw z3

Renoir said:


> Start Target Number of Mission Time of arrival Mission end Withdraw
> Renoir BeemerVille( silverbmwz3icus ) 2 Transport 11.06.2008 8:35:56 12.06.2008 18:19:32
> 
> Thats what he's telling me!!


Yeah sorry, was being a bit impatient hence my delete. On its way as you say! Ta!


----------



## asjam86

Need...
Wine
Marble
& Sulphur.

Got glass & money. Can anyone actually reach me? jam land > Garitia [20:54]
The trading post seems really busy some times and really quiet other times :wall:


----------



## JamesGarner

Id have got caught out by this if i hadnt spotted it

If you have more than one colony make sure your up to date with your Governor´s residance's looks like the corruption is going up from 1% to 50% then 100% as of next week
http://board.ikariam.com/thread.php?postid=108271#post108271

bugger thats put my plans to be self suficiant posponed a week or two


----------



## finallyanameica

Oh ****. Thats me screwed then!!


----------



## beardboy

Yeah, i noticed that!

The reason i'm stuck on 3 colonies, for now, is this, as the 4th wants stupid amounts of wood, marble and glass!


----------



## sanchez

Need wine, sulpher and glass

anyone got any spare?

Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville


----------



## asjam86

Got glass I'm desperate for wine. I'm dry and I got drunks sobering up


----------



## twhincup

wine for me as well


----------



## silver bmw z3

I need wine. What happens when you run out of wine and you've got tavern?


----------



## beardboy

You're people get REALLY pissed off! :lol:

I'll send u some wine for some marble?


----------



## silver bmw z3

Damn, somone attacking my smaller village. Doesn't say who though? Says "Attack on z3ville" and that's it. Can I sent troops from capital to defend? HOw?


----------



## silver bmw z3

beardboy said:


> You're people get REALLY pissed off! :lol:
> 
> I'll send u some wine for some marble?


Yeah man how much? 300?


----------



## beardboy

If you've got more, then i can send more 

I've got thousands of wine!


----------



## silver bmw z3

Let's go 500 then.


----------



## beardboy

Ok mate - what are your co-ords - saves me looking through the thread


----------



## silver bmw z3

Clearios[8:10] > BeemerVille. I need yours presumably? You vac11 ?


----------



## beardboy

Yours is on it's way :thumb:

Mine are;
Renios[79:55] > London

You're a long way away! Says it'll take 1 day! :lol:


----------



## silver bmw z3

Cheers, on its way to you. How the hell do you get enough wood for the level 2 palace, wants 5000 odd and I've only got 2000odd!


----------



## beardboy

Yeah - takes a lot of time - u need to keep upgrading your wood mills etc, by donating wood. Then you can get more workers there :thumb:


----------



## finallyanameica

Just get as many men as you can at the mill and dont build owt else!


----------



## silver bmw z3

Cool. Still not sure if I'm being attacked or troops moving back from attack. It says (under troop movements): "Attack on z3ville (Duration: 21h 47s)". z3ville is my smaller village so I presume its an attack on me?

How's this for tactics: shipped EVERY single bit of resource off to my bigger town and kicked in some slingers to be built to boost troop levels, also upgrading wall....all while battle going on. So nothing for them to pillage!


----------



## beardboy

lol - that's good thinking 

I'm not sure about pillaging yet, as i've not had it happen, or done it yet - wanna build it all up, before i pi55 anyone off :lol:


----------



## finallyanameica

Is there a red light behind your Military guy? just ask as theres a bug in the system that sometimes shows ship movements between your towns as attacks?


----------



## silver bmw z3

Not pillaged yet ?! I've pillaged every village on same island as me!


----------



## sanchez

Need wine, glass and sulpher...Got Marble coming out my ears

I can now ship anywhere.

Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville


----------



## sanchez

asjam86 said:


> Need marble badly. Got some glass if anyone needs some?
> 
> Also could do with some sulphur.


300 marble is on it's way bud...

Glass would be perfect


----------



## asjam86

sanchez said:


> 300 marble is on it's way bud...
> 
> Glass would be perfect


Glass is on its way shortly. :thumb:

Currently loading up.


----------



## Gandi

Could do with some glass in exchange for wine?


----------



## beardboy

How much glass are you after?

Instead of wine, have you any marble to get rid of?


----------



## Gandi

I can do 250 marble max, just need 200 ish glass for the mo to upgrade my lab


----------



## beardboy

If i send you 500 glass, can i take 250 marble?


----------



## handicap7

I was asked if i wanted to join an alliance yesterday morning! i politely declined because i wanted to join the DW alliance. Last night i was attacked 6 times and i am now left with fook all
How do i go about joining the DW alliance please chaps?


----------



## Gandi

beardboy said:


> If i send you 500 glass, can i take 250 marble?


You can indeed:thumb:


----------



## beardboy

Whats your co-ords mate?

Mine are Vayruios[80:55] > Bristol


----------



## handicap7

beardboy said:


> Whats your co-ords mate?
> 
> Mine are Vayruios[80:55] > Bristol


Mine is Foephios[79:72] > Bubbaland :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

What do you need?


----------



## Gandi

Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land

250 Marble on its way will take 8 hrs IIRC


----------



## beardboy

Gandi - on their way mate. :thumb:


----------



## asjam86

handicap7 said:


> I was asked if i wanted to join an alliance yesterday morning! i politely declined because i wanted to join the DW alliance. Last night i was attacked 6 times and i am now left with fook all
> How do i go about joining the DW alliance please chaps?


You've got to build an embassy. Takes ages because of the stuff you have to research to get an embassy. Once you've done that then you can search for alliances find Detailing world and send a message asking to join.

*NEED WINE*


----------



## beardboy

handicap - i've sent over 250 of each material and 500 wood.

Hope that helps for starters :thumb:


----------



## handicap7

beardboy said:


> handicap - i've sent over 250 of each material and 500 wood.
> 
> Hope that helps for starters :thumb:


Thank you very much
I am being asked for a Tag and Alliance name? I know the Alliance is detailingworld but what is the tag? is it just a name to identify me?
Thanks


----------



## silver bmw z3

Someone near me has asked for Sulphur. I only have about 400 after doing some deals, but need wood. Do you reckon 1000 wood for 200 sulphur is a good deal for me?


----------



## beardboy

The tag is dwwin mate :thumb:

I reckon that's a fair enough deal mate.

If you need wood, let me know and i can sort you out with some.

Say what you need and i'll try to ship some out later :thumb:


----------



## EvilDes

Just registered on this, haven't read this post really, but thought it looked quite interesting from the initial link. 

Sninios[84:67] > Polis

Username - EvilDes. I have NOTHING at the mo and I'm building my first thing. :lol:


----------



## Gandi

2 ships on there way to you with some stuff to help you on your way


----------



## EvilDes

Wow, thanks very much 

I think I'm getting things right. I've just built an academy and have set off the barracks to be built. I think I sent some blokeys to the forest aswell to get some wood.

I don't know, been a long time since I played something like this :lol:


----------



## Gandi

You soon get the hang of it, just make sure once you reach the right level that you join the DW alliance


----------



## EvilDes

Sounds like a plan! :thumb:


----------



## JamesGarner

Jesus just upgraded my governes residence on my islands and priced up a 4th colony including place upgrade and all governers residence (so not to get corruption) upto level 3 i need

84,381 Wood
28,011 Marble
22,925 Crystal

mmmm starting to wonder if corruption is going to be such a bad deal


----------



## sanchez

Need wine badly, got marble

Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville


----------



## finallyanameica

JamesGarner said:


> Jesus just upgraded my governes residence on my islands and priced up a 4th colony including place upgrade and all governers residence (so not to get corruption) upto level 3 i need
> 
> 84,381 Wood
> 28,011 Marble
> 22,925 Crystal
> 
> mmmm starting to wonder if corruption is going to be such a bad deal


Have you included setting up and upgrading the govs residence on the new colony aswell in that? :lol:


----------



## asjam86

Someones attacking me again :devil:

Unfortunatly for them I've been upgrading all my defenses.:lol:

But I'm currently holding alot of stock that can still be pillaged. So now I'm using my stocks to upgrade my buildings. :lol:


----------



## carlwhitley

Tiaayos[43:84] > Bollo Ckamia

Just registered and got some people gathering some wood, so I can get some building done


----------



## finallyanameica

asjam86 said:


> Someones attacking me again :devil:
> 
> Unfortunatly for them I've been upgrading all my defenses.:lol:
> 
> But I'm currently holding alot of stock that can still be pillaged. So now I'm using my stocks to upgrade my buildings. :lol:


Keep an eye out for the bashing rule and if he carries on doing it, why not consider hiring a merc? Thatd give him a surprise! :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

Does anyone have say, 1 or 2000 sulphur for 1 or 2000 wine?


----------



## sanchez

does anyone wanna send me wine ........please


----------



## asjam86

sanchez said:


> does anyone wanna send me wine ........please


100 wine on its way 11 hours though sorry. :wave:

Don't send me anything until these attackers have gone. Oh and BTW I now have 2 people attacking me


----------



## Al-53

this game is addicting...lol...looking for crystal.....I am in world epsilon....61x89...I have wood and marble now....getting ready to colonize a different island soon....

I am Al-53 there..Smittyville

AL


----------



## asjam86

Al,

250 glass on a 1:1 trade?


----------



## sanchez

asjam86 said:


> 100 wine on its way 11 hours though sorry. :wave:
> 
> Don't send me anything until these attackers have gone. Oh and BTW I now have 2 people attacking me


Cheers dude, Just give me a shout when you want anything.:thumb:


----------



## JamesGarner

Just had a quick look to se if can help asjam86 with his attackers problem
but i cannot find any sort of options to deploy my troops or ships there to help

asjam86 are the people attacking on your island ?
i cant blockade your harbour so im guessing you havent got one at the moment


----------



## asjam86

Thanks James but you need a military alliance before you can use my troops and vice versa. Don't worry looks as if one of them has recalled their men so only 1 person is attacking now. The battle will be over by 6 tonight. Meanwhile I've employed more phlanx and upgraded my warehouse and my wall. It'd have to be a pretty formiddable army to get me now.


----------



## finallyanameica

The other option is post up who is attacking you and see if anyone can go an pillage them while theyr out!


----------



## asjam86

I know the name but it doesn't give me their location. I'm back up to 2 people attacking me again  Guessing their finding it hard going with all my improvements so have had allies attack me as well.


----------



## Al-53

asjam86 said:


> Al,
> 
> 250 glass on a 1:1 trade?


what do you need ...I have marble and wood....building a palace now so I can colonize soon....

let me know what you need....marble sounds like a winner for you to build better walls.....

I have no wine or sulfur yet....but need crystal to improve my academy to help research go faster....

send you co ords and what you need

Al


----------



## asjam86

Marbles great 1:1 trade 20:54 Gartitia > jamland

250 glass on its way.


----------



## Stan

finallyanameica said:


> The other option is post up who is attacking you and see if anyone can go an pillage them while theyr out!


post the info & we will see what we can do.

I need Marble, or glass & have sulphur spare anyone.

Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld


----------



## sanchez

Stan said:


> post the info & we will see what we can do.
> 
> I need Marble, or glass & have sulphur spare anyone.
> 
> Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld


300 marble coming your way, could do with some sulpher..

Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville


----------



## Al-53

asjam86 said:


> Marbles great 1:1 trade 20:54 Gartitia > jamland
> 
> 250 glass on its way.


250 marble sent today.....thanks....maybe between Detailing world and Detailing Bliss we can own the the land..lol....mass a great army....here I am a 55 year old playing games...lol

AL

we need to update all of our co ords so we trade alot more an build much faster....I stay active on this alot while I am doing work or browsing ...


----------



## Stan

eshrules - Toneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown
beardboy - Ranaos[80:56] > Polis
gandi - Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land
wonderdetail - Schaloos[64:85] > Polis
Glasgow_Gio - smotios [3:5] > Polis
JamesGarner - Leuthuos[6:8] > Maxville
finallyanameica - Phapaios (60:15) > Mattville
handicap7 - foephios[79:72] > bubbaland
Fiestamk5 - Rodoutia[18:32] > cartopia
pingu - Tremaios[84:66] > Pinguland
Renoir - Kourios[52:100] > Renoir
Stan - Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld
silver bmw z3 - Clearios[8:10] > BeemerVille

Bit of a list from earlier.
Anyone know about action points & how to speed up their return, i'm always waiting for them.


----------



## sanchez

eshrules - Toneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown
beardboy - Ranaos[80:56] > Polis
gandi - Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land
wonderdetail - Schaloos[64:85] > Polis
Glasgow_Gio - smotios [3:5] > Polis
JamesGarner - Leuthuos[6:8] > Maxville
finallyanameica - Phapaios (60:15) > Mattville
handicap7 - foephios[79:72] > bubbaland
Fiestamk5 - Rodoutia[18:32] > cartopia
pingu - Tremaios[84:66] > Pinguland
Renoir - Kourios[52:100] > Renoir
Stan - Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld
silver bmw z3 - Clearios[8:10] > BeemerVille
Sanchez - Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville

Thanks for leaving me out.....I sent you 300 marble aswell!!!!!


----------



## Stan

Sorry i only copied paste list from earlier.


----------



## Al-53

sanchez said:


> eshrules - Toneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown
> beardboy - Ranaos[80:56] > Polis
> gandi - Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land
> wonderdetail - Schaloos[64:85] > Polis
> Glasgow_Gio - smotios [3:5] > Polis
> JamesGarner - Leuthuos[6:8] > Maxville
> finallyanameica - Phapaios (60:15) > Mattville
> handicap7 - foephios[79:72] > bubbaland
> Fiestamk5 - Rodoutia[18:32] > cartopia
> pingu - Tremaios[84:66] > Pinguland
> Renoir - Kourios[52:100] > Renoir
> Stan - Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld
> silver bmw z3 - Clearios[8:10] > BeemerVille
> Sanchez - Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville
> AL-53- Inaios {61:89} Smittyvile


I added mine to it also.....looks like some are close and some days away....

AL


----------



## finallyanameica

Yep, thats going to be the main probkem with the DW alliance - we're too spread out to give immediate assistance when required. Ah well - good job its only a game then!:thumb:


----------



## Al-53

ok....post your strategies to make for a getting a happy town and wealth....my town hall is upgrsding now to a 7..I have 1 palace...2 ship yard...academy...barracks...all the buildings so far.....

My town was happy the other day..now it is nuetral....and my gold is depleting slowly but sure....

so whats your plan for your town

AL


----------



## Renoir

Just give em plenty of wine, they seem to like a good ol **** up!!


----------



## Gandi

My 2 Towns are:

Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land
Swamios[62:65] > Gandi Land II

and one more in the next hr


----------



## asjam86

eshrules - Toneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown
beardboy - Ranaos[80:56] > Polis
gandi - Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land
Gandi - Swamios[62:65] > Gandi Land II
wonderdetail - Schaloos[64:85] > Polis
Glasgow_Gio - smotios [3:5] > Polis
JamesGarner - Leuthuos[6:8] > Maxville
finallyanameica - Phapaios (60:15) > Mattville
handicap7 - foephios[79:72] > bubbaland
Fiestamk5 - Rodoutia[18:32] > cartopia
pingu - Tremaios[84:66] > Pinguland
Renoir - Kourios[52:100] > Renoir
Stan - Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld
silver bmw z3 - Clearios[8:10] > BeemerVille
Sanchez - Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville
AL-53- Inaios {61:89} Smittyvile
asjam86 - [20:54] Gartitia > jamland
carlwhitley - Tiaayos [43:84] > Bollo Ckamia 
evildes - Sninios[84:67] > Polis evildes

Added some more people besides me. All attacking forces have gone away now. No battle reports or anything  Oh well. Looks like I'm open for business now :thumb:


----------



## carlwhitley

Cheers for editing the list asjam


----------



## Serious

eshrules - Toneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown
beardboy - Ranaos[80:56] > Polis
gandi - Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land
Gandi - Swamios[62:65] > Gandi Land II
wonderdetail - Schaloos[64:85] > Polis
Glasgow_Gio - smotios [3:5] > Polis
JamesGarner - Leuthuos[6:8] > Maxville
finallyanameica - Phapaios (60:15) > Mattville
handicap7 - foephios[79:72] > bubbaland
Fiestamk5 - Rodoutia[18:32] > cartopia
pingu - Tremaios[84:66] > Pinguland
Renoir - Kourios[52:100] > Renoir
Stan - Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld
silver bmw z3 - Clearios[8:10] > BeemerVille
Sanchez - Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville
AL-53- Inaios {61:89} Smittyvile
asjam86 - [20:54] Gartitia > jamland
carlwhitley - Tiaayos [43:84] > Bollo Ckamia 
evildes - Sninios[84:67] > Polis evildes
Serious - Eldooos[37:18] > Serious DW


----------



## Gandi

3RD Town Slabios[60:73] > Gandi Land III


----------



## Dopey

Looks interesting i wouldn't mind having a go but im crap at god games, why don't you just all quit the game, and sort out where to start up again? surly it wont take long to build up your empires again if your all together, and helping one and other out? and it would be more fun,


----------



## chris'svr6

I'm in!!! :thumb:


----------



## sanchez

How do you find out who's attacking you????

Think there's 2 people trying to attack, just now


----------



## asjam86

Careful sanchez I've just found out that i've been the victim of a glitch in the game. So I haven't been under attack at all :wall:

Basically click on military and there are 2 tabs combat reports and troop movements. Click on troop movements and it should show you whats going on. Otherwise look to the left hand side and it says attacking enemies. Shows you how many people are attacking you. Plus your military advisor should have a red light next to him.

jam


----------



## eshrules

Dopey said:


> Looks interesting i wouldn't mind having a go but im crap at god games, why don't you just all quit the game, and sort out where to start up again? surly it wont take long to build up your empires again if your all together, and helping one and other out? and it would be more fun,


:lol:

you're kidding, right?!

you do know how much time is invested in a 'decent' game don't you :lol:


----------



## sanchez

It says when i click troop movments "Attack on Sanchville"

On the left hand side it says no attacking enemies but Own Armies en-route: 2


----------



## asjam86

Its a glitch in the system its exactly what I've had but I've had no battles at all. Have a search through their forum for glitches or known bugs. It is in there. Its because your transporting goods BTW 

jam


----------



## sanchez

aaahhhhhh....Cheers dude


----------



## finallyanameica

Dopey said:


> Looks interesting i wouldn't mind having a go but im crap at god games, why don't you just all quit the game, and sort out where to start up again? surly it wont take long to build up your empires again if your all together, and helping one and other out? and it would be more fun,


Problem with that is from memory you dont choose where you start, your just allocated an island randomly.


----------



## silver bmw z3

Just got my 3rd colony started, only been playing for a week. Quite pleased. Might have to celebrate!


----------



## beardboy

Good news mate :thumb:

Just try to get your 4th!! :lol:


----------



## JamesGarner

Finally saved enough to upgrade my palace to level 4 
4th colony here i come 

Now ive got to do the same to all my governor residence's


----------



## handicap7

Basicaly i am in the ****! i started out quite well, however one of my fellow islanders has taken it upon themselves to attack me 12 times in 1 week???
I am now stuck in a really ****ty position as everyday i am being pillaged by this person and can not amass any goods/
Anything we can do as an alliance?


----------



## twhincup

is there more than one alliance? I ask as there is a lot more people on here than in the 'dwwin' alliance membership list:

eshrules
Gandi 
beardboy 
J-Max
Andy Cap 
finallyaname 
silverbmwz3icus 
twhincup 
asjam86
kingsanch


----------



## silver bmw z3

twhincup said:


> is there more than one alliance? I ask as there is a lot more people on here than in the 'dwwin' alliance membership list:
> 
> eshrules
> Gandi
> beardboy
> J-Max
> Andy Cap
> finallyaname
> silverbmwz3icus
> twhincup
> asjam86
> kingsanch


Maybe the others aren't up to the required level yet?


----------



## silver bmw z3

handicap7 said:


> Basicaly i am in the ****! i started out quite well, however one of my fellow islanders has taken it upon themselves to attack me 12 times in 1 week???
> I am now stuck in a really ****ty position as everyday i am being pillaged by this person and can not amass any goods/
> Anything we can do as an alliance?


Can't we declare war on him or do a mass pillage or something?


----------



## silver bmw z3

Damn just got my 3rd colony, now I'm realising I can't afford to get the various governers levels up to spec  What can i DO...corruption is rife?! What does corruption actually do anyway?


----------



## beardboy

Guys - i'm not sure on what the limit is on the alliance, but i've not received any marble and wood from most members to help upgrade the embassy (s) so that i can improve, so whilst trying to upgrade my islands and the embassy, wood and marble become short very quickly :thumb:


----------



## Al-53

beardboy said:


> Guys - i'm not sure on what the limit is on the alliance, but i've not received any marble and wood from most members to help upgrade the embassy (s) so that i can improve, so whilst trying to upgrade my islands and the embassy, wood and marble become short very quickly :thumb:


did you get the 250 I sent you...my ship is returning now....just checking to see if you got it....any one blockading you

AL


----------



## Dopey

I dun a soopid thing and joined haven't a clue what im doing!! im getting wood. why cant i get crystal? i have a port now this is me !! Reineos[79:39] > Polis


----------



## handicap7

silver bmw z3 said:


> Damn just got my 3rd colony, now I'm realising I can't afford to get the various governers levels up to spec  What can i DO...corruption is rife?! What does corruption actually do anyway?


You can knock everything down on the colony, ship as much as poss back to your capital and then abandon the colony.


----------



## Dopey

Im just starting up guys can i ask for some freebies? when i get stuff i will give you in return i have some gold right now 126 (in gold) what do i need starting up the most? i will probably have some timber too, any help at this stage would be great

Reineos[79:39] > Polis (Dopey)


----------



## sanchez

beardboy said:


> Guys - i'm not sure on what the limit is on the alliance, but i've not received any marble and wood from most members to help upgrade the embassy (s) so that i can improve, so whilst trying to upgrade my islands and the embassy, wood and marble become short very quickly :thumb:


I've just sent you 300 Marble


----------



## sanchez

Need Wine, Glass and Sulpher if anyone has spare, Got heaps of Marble to trade..


----------



## finallyanameica

Dopey said:


> Im just starting up guys can i ask for some freebies? when i get stuff i will give you in return i have some gold right now 126 (in gold) what do i need starting up the most? i will probably have some timber too, any help at this stage would be great
> 
> Reineos[79:39] > Polis (Dopey)


300 marble on its way. You need to get an academy and research wealth before you can mine any luxury goods.


----------



## beardboy

Sanchez - i've sent 2000 glass over, so if you could send 2000 marble, that'd be brilliant.


----------



## finallyanameica

handicap7 said:


> Basicaly i am in the ****! i started out quite well, however one of my fellow islanders has taken it upon themselves to attack me 12 times in 1 week???
> I am now stuck in a really ****ty position as everyday i am being pillaged by this person and can not amass any goods/
> Anything we can do as an alliance?


Who is it pillaging you? Is he in an alliance?
Also, are you contributing to the mill or mine? a lot of ppl think its off if you dont, and if you continually dont donate then will pillage you until you do! Should have PMd youin game a couple of times first though. However, if you have good reason not to and theyr in an alliance then complain to theyr alliance that them continually pillaging you isnt giving you chance to donate. That way their alliance may deal with the problem for you!


----------



## finallyanameica

After sulpher to get my defenses up to scratch - can trade wine, marble & to a lesser extent crystal


----------



## Stan

finallyanameica said:


> After sulpher to get my defenses up to scratch - can trade wine, marble & to a lesser extent crystal


I've got sulphur trade for marbe & a little wine


----------



## finallyanameica

igpm sent


----------



## Dopey

What do i do with all this gold? it seems you have nothing to spend it on, or is it just for wages?


----------



## silver bmw z3

Dopey said:


> What do i do with all this gold? it seems you have nothing to spend it on, or is it just for wages?


Trade stuff for it. Get your population doing more tree-felling, and mining than they otherwise could (so your gold income becomes negative - you use up gold but you get more resources)

I have similar "problem", but mostly need wood but don't want to pay the 30 gold per piece even though i've got loads of gold!


----------



## Dopey

finallyanameica said:


> igpm sent


 Top man!!

But what's igpm mean? i have just noticed you are sending a ship to my rescue!! i am building bits and bob right now, so i think its best to build and save and gather wood, etc, as much as i can before i go on to level 2?


----------



## Dopey

Ok i have put everything i have in to the Academy 8 people working the reason for this is i want to collect glass, & 52 collecting timber, i am making a loss in gold but i will slow that down when i have only 300 left in gold, i have over 250 in timber right now and rising, i have built a wall (i have no troops or ships yet i don't see the need for them yet) as far as i can see you cant get raided on level 1? and i have upgraded my warehouse and have an upgraded port & a level 1 barracks and having a ship coming in curtsy of Mr Mattville(finallyaname) all this in less than 24 hours, any more refinements i can make? as yet i cant buy any more land, but what can u upgrade but not go to level 2? and for most upgrades i think i need marble (i also need to get a life!! ) lol


----------



## alanjo99

need marble - anyone want to trade for sulfur ?

Have 1500 units available - but any quantity welcome !

TIA


----------



## Dopey

when you (if you) pillage do you know who is doing it, so you can get your own back?


----------



## Serious

dunno mate.

I have 300 sulfur need wine

Eldooos[37:18] > Serious DW


----------



## silver bmw z3

Dopey said:


> when you (if you) pillage do you know who is doing it, so you can get your own back?


If you are pillaged I think you will see it in military reports? Or not? Not sure.

Question:

Anyone know about corruption? Seems I have now got to get all my colonies up to spec with governor's residences of the right level to wipe it out, but each level 1 to level 2 governers upgrade costs about 5,000 bits of wood! Is it worth it?


----------



## Dopey

Top Man finallyanameica i got it thanks m8

I just upgraded my warehouse ( to level 3) in case some thieving gits come along and nick the marble you sent me


----------



## JamesGarner

Think the corruption you lose a % of what you have collected and what you have stored
the towns happines will decline and people will leave or stop increacing at least

im in the same situation but trying to get upto level 3 
20,000 wood and 6000 wood and marble requied on 3 buildings ouch
just trying to keep people by serving loads of wine


----------



## chris'svr6

How do you start trading??? I've built a Port and a trading post, but i search for materials and get nothing??


----------



## Dopey

you should have wood to build? if you can trade with other islanders you wont need a ship yet


----------



## silver bmw z3

Some idiot has attacked me and come off worse, so now I'm after him on 2 islands and also blocking his ports, he'll be sorry!

Need sulphur badly, anyone got any to trade?


----------



## alanjo99

silver bmw z3 said:


> Some idiot has attacked me and come off worse, so now I'm after him on 2 islands and also blocking his ports, he'll be sorry!
> 
> Need sulphur badly, anyone got any to trade?


My Missus had tonnes of sulphur if you need some - she is after marble at the minute.

I desided to have another island on the go - and they caught on and banned me


----------



## Serious

I need wine marble and crystal. got wood and sulfur comming out of my ass
Eldooos[37:18] > Serious DW


----------



## silver bmw z3

alanjo99 said:


> My Missus had tonnes of sulphur if you need some - she is after marble at the minute.
> 
> I desided to have another island on the go - and they caught on and banned me


A separate account? Gutted! I'll have some sulphur off your missus for marble then please?


----------



## Renoir

silver bmw z3 said:


> A separate account? Gutted! I'll have some sulphur off your missus for marble then please?


I'll have some marble off you for some sulfur. How much do you want?

Kourios[52:100] > Renoir


----------



## silver bmw z3

Renoir said:


> I'll have some marble off you for some sulfur. How much do you want?
> 
> Kourios[52:100] > Renoir


600 marble on its way (as soon as I have enough aciton points!), 600 sulfur? Ta.


----------



## handicap7

chris'svr6 said:


> How do you start trading??? I've built a Port and a trading post, but i search for materials and get nothing??


You need to upgrade your trading post! every second upgrade allows you to expand your trading distance:thumb:


----------



## Renoir

silver bmw z3 said:


> 600 marble on its way (as soon as I have enough aciton points!), 600 sulfur? Ta.


All done, cheers.......:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99

silver bmw z3 said:


> A separate account? Gutted! I'll have some sulphur off your missus for marble then please?


No worries - How much do you want ?

:thumb:


----------



## Dopey

My town hall is level 2 so far i want to keep it that way, i think if i go up one more i will get corruption? My barracks is 4 my trading post is 2, academy 2, port is 3, the wall is 3, and im just upgrading my warehouse now to 4, im going to up grade everything to 4 at least, spend as much £ and recourses before i go up 1 level in the town hall, that way if i get corruption, they wont have much to take from me, so far i have only researched economy and im up to well digging, and only have 5 solders (slingers) the marble that finallyanameica sent me was absolutely invaluable, and i couldn't have got off to a better start without it, without marble you cant progress in building


----------



## Serious

I need wine marble and crystal. got wood and sulfur comming out of my ass
Eldooos[37:18] > Serious DW
please!!!


----------



## silver bmw z3

Renoir said:


> All done, cheers.......:thumb:


600 marble, plus a crate of wine for your trouble :thumb: on its way!


----------



## Dopey

Need some advice, is a good wall & a good warehouse, better than solders?


----------



## finallyanameica

Serious said:


> I need wine marble and crystal. got wood and sulfur comming out of my ass
> Eldooos[37:18] > Serious DW
> please!!!


How much? I'm at Phapaios[60:15] > Mattville

Re corruption - this only becomes an issue when found colonies. Your Govenors REsidency need to be the same level as your palace.

IMO, a wall of at least the same level as your Town Hall, a decent level warehouse and a low level port will make you an unattractive target for pillaging. However, a few phalanx wouldnt hurt aswell....


----------



## twhincup

Serious said:


> I need wine marble and crystal. got wood and sulfur comming out of my ass
> Eldooos[37:18] > Serious DW
> please!!!


300 wine coming your way, some sulphur if you still have it please


----------



## Serious

finallyanameica said:


> How much? I'm at Phapaios[60:15] > Mattville
> 
> Re corruption - this only becomes an issue when found colonies. Your Govenors REsidency need to be the same level as your palace.
> 
> IMO, a wall of at least the same level as your Town Hall, a decent level warehouse and a low level port will make you an unattractive target for pillaging. However, a few phalanx wouldnt hurt aswell....





twhincup said:


> 300 wine coming your way, some sulphur if you still have it please


looks like i need to upgrade my port 1st what level is yours?

I will send 300 to twhincup for wine and 600 to matville for marble and crystal if you have it as soon as i can.


----------



## finallyanameica

No worries, send when you can. 300 marble and 300 crystal on its way


----------



## Dopey

I can only buy slingers do you get phalanx as you build up the town hall then?


----------



## Stan

Who & when should you pilage someone, thought i would have a go & the person i pilaged was most put out in the message they sent me, even though they wre showing 'inactive' didnt even get much loot.


----------



## Stan

Dopey said:


> I can only buy slingers do you get phalanx as you build up the town hall then?


more research on military, swordsmen next, i've just got the cook costs a fortune.


----------



## Dopey

Ah ok, im just doing my wine press right now, so i will do that next, wine is about the last useful thing i need, from that list at the moment


----------



## silver bmw z3

Stan said:


> Who & when should you pilage someone, thought i would have a go & the person i pilaged was most put out in the message they sent me, even though they wre showing 'inactive' didnt even get much loot.


I'm not sure but if you check the rules on the board I think you'll find you're not supposed to pillage inactive, I might be wrong.... I got wound up when a chap sent out half the world to pillage me last night, but my defences saw him off and I pillaged him on two islands twice today as payback!

Anyone know what blockading the port does and do you have to time it so it kicks in before your troops get there to pillage?


----------



## Dopey

wrong post in the wrong place...so, deleted it


----------



## Monaco Detailer

Me!! i need sulphur & marble!! can anyone help?

Araeos[86:92] > Monaghetti


----------



## silver bmw z3

Dopey said:


> I know nothing about the classic so forgive my ignorance.....is this it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LAND-ROVER-RE...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


Wrong thread!?


----------



## finallyanameica

Pillaging inactives is fine, in fact they're seen as fair game! You go inactive when you havent logged in for a certain amount of time (Don't know how long though) so if you're inactive you may never come back! If you're not going to log in for a few days, go into vacation mode - that stops you being pillaged, but also stops everything else.
Dont really know why hes complaining, pillaging is all part of the game, whether your inactive or not.


----------



## Stan

Tempted to pilage him again but it wasnt worth it in the first place, will look for someone else.


----------



## Dopey

give us all his coordinates and we can all go and pillage him lol


----------



## Stan

I only got 1 gold & 50 wood so its not worth the bother, still teach me i shouldpick on someone a little bigger.


----------



## Dopey

I pillaged a place and got nothing he had no solders and one of mine still died!! i warned him i was going to do it, because i wanted to know how it worked, and anything i got would be returned


----------



## chris'svr6

I pillaged my next door neighbour!! i know i'm a bully, but i needed the materials....what i want to know is i sent 6 soldiers, none died, and i'm only showing 1 in my camp!! where did the other 5 go?? I know they can stay in his town for a while but not over 24 hrs!!! The women cant be that good


----------



## Dopey

Men eh!!  how do i get a tavern?


----------



## chris'svr6

you have to research "wine press"


----------



## Dopey

Ta mucho


----------



## Dopey

I'm going to need some marble soon, i have a little crystal/glass and wood to swap, i don't have loads (i have just started up)anyone want to trade Reineos[79:39] > Holiday Camp


----------



## chris'svr6

keep your wood, your going to need it....you'll always get rid off the glass


----------



## Dopey

I don't think i can send it if im upgrading the warehouse??


----------



## chris'svr6

eshrules - Toneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown
beardboy - Ranaos[80:56] > Polis
gandi - Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land
Gandi - Swamios[62:65] > Gandi Land II
wonderdetail - Schaloos[64:85] > Polis
Glasgow_Gio - smotios [3:5] > Polis
JamesGarner - Leuthuos[6:8] > Maxville
finallyanameica - Phapaios (60:15) > Mattville
handicap7 - foephios[79:72] > bubbaland
Fiestamk5 - Rodoutia[18:32] > cartopia
pingu - Tremaios[84:66] > Pinguland
Renoir - Kourios[52:100] > Renoir
Stan - Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld
silver bmw z3 - Clearios[8:10] > BeemerVille
Sanchez - Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville
AL-53- Inaios {61:89} Smittyvile
asjam86 - [20:54] Gartitia > jamland
carlwhitley - Tiaayos [43:84] > Bollo Ckamia 
evildes - Sninios[84:67] > Polis evildes
Serious - Eldooos[37:18] > Serious DW
Chris'svr6 - Mudaios[84:47] Jonesville

I need Marble/Glass/Sulpur...got wine & wood to trade!!! It's so slow!!


----------



## asjam86

Chris I've got some glass if you want to trade? 
300 glass on the 1:1 trade on wine would be very nice for me

Cheers
jam


----------



## Stan

Have sulphur to trade need glass/wine.

Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld


----------



## JamesGarner

IVe plenty of crystal id trade for sulpher how much ?


----------



## sanchez

need wine, Anyone wanna trade for Marble??


----------



## asjam86

Under attack again.


Need wine got glass.


----------



## Monaco Detailer

eshrules - Toneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown
beardboy - Ranaos[80:56] > Polis
gandi - Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land
Gandi - Swamios[62:65] > Gandi Land II
wonderdetail - Schaloos[64:85] > Polis
Glasgow_Gio - smotios [3:5] > Polis
JamesGarner - Leuthuos[6:8] > Maxville
finallyanameica - Phapaios (60:15) > Mattville
handicap7 - foephios[79:72] > bubbaland
Fiestamk5 - Rodoutia[18:32] > cartopia
pingu - Tremaios[84:66] > Pinguland
Renoir - Kourios[52:100] > Renoir
Stan - Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld
silver bmw z3 - Clearios[8:10] > BeemerVille
Sanchez - Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville
AL-53- Inaios {61:89} Smittyvile
asjam86 - [20:54] Gartitia > jamland
carlwhitley - Tiaayos [43:84] > Bollo Ckamia 
evildes - Sninios[84:67] > Polis evildes
Serious - Eldooos[37:18] > Serious DW
Chris'svr6 - Mudaios[84:47] Jonesville
Monaco Detailer - Araeos[86:92] Monaghetti
Monaco Detailer - Pethyos[78:97] Larvotto


----------



## Monaco Detailer

need glass


----------



## Dopey

I cant trade with anyone much right now, im having to build my trading post up first, but i do have glass, im going to level 4 on it right now, PLEASE someone send me some stone, as soon as i have built it up, i will send glass

Reineos [79:39] Holiday Camp


----------



## EvilDes

Been away from internet all weekend, so haven't had chance to upgrade and build, but I'm having a blast now. Still haven't got a clue what's really going on, I'm just building stuff as they become available :lol:

So far I've got:
Town Hall level 1
Barracks level 2
Warehouse level 2
Academy level 2
Trading Post level 1
Trading Port level 1
Shipyard level 1
Town Wall level 2

Got bits and bobs of all supplies, still reserching things to do to get me buildings or whatever.

Any tips?


----------



## Stan

JamesGarner said:


> IVe plenty of crystal id trade for sulpher how much ?


300- 500 what have you got.

Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld


----------



## eshrules

if anyone needs sulfur, drop me a message, i have masses of the stuff, always need glass and wine.

my co-ords

http://s5.ikariam.com/index.php?view=island&id=1541#

drop me a message with what you want/need.


----------



## Monaco Detailer

sanchez said:


> need wine, Anyone wanna trade for Marble??


i will how much wine do you need?,


----------



## Dopey

I cant trade with anyone much right now, im having to build my trading post up first, but i do have glass, im going to level 4 on it right now, PLEASE someone send me some stone, as soon as i have built it up, i will send glass

Reineos [79:39] Holiday Camp


----------



## sanchez

Monaco Detailer said:


> i will how much wine do you need?,


500 for 500 please:thumb:


----------



## Dopey

eshrules - Toneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown
beardboy - Ranaos[80:56] > Polis
gandi - Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land
Gandi - Swamios[62:65] > Gandi Land II
wonderdetail - Schaloos[64:85] > Polis
-Glasgow_Gio - smotios [3:5] > Polis
JamesGarner - Leuthuos[6:8] > Maxville
finallyanameica - Phapaios (60:15) > Mattville
handicap7 - foephios[79:72] > bubbaland
Fiestamk5 - Rodoutia[18:32] > cartopia
pingu - Tremaios[84:66] > Pinguland
Renoir - Kourios[52:100] > Renoir
Stan - Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld
silver bmw z3 - Clearios[8:10] > BeemerVille
Sanchez - Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville
AL-53- Inaios {61:89} Smittyvile
asjam86 - [20:54] Gartitia > jamland
carlwhitley - Tiaayos [43:84] > Bollo Ckamia
evildes - Sninios[84:67] > Polis evildes
Serious - Eldooos[37:18] > Serious DW
Chris'svr6 - Mudaios[84:47] Jonesville
Monaco Detailer - Araeos[86:92] Monaghetti
Monaco Detailer - Pethyos[78:97] Larvotto
Dopey - Reineos[79:39] Holiday Camp ..................... Island resource is Crystal/Glass


----------



## Dopey

sanchez said:


> need wine, Anyone wanna trade for Marble??


you need any glass?


----------



## sanchez

nope got heaps of that stuff now


----------



## Dopey

Monaco Detailer said:


> need glass


Monaco Detailer - Araeos[86:92] Monaghetti
Monaco Detailer - Pethyos[78:97] Larvotto

Nothing on the islands!!


----------



## asjam86

Wine please. My people are now angry at me -80 is by points lol. So please I have rioting drunks need wine. Got glass.


----------



## Gandi

shrules - Toneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown
beardboy - Ranaos[80:56] > Polis
Gandi - Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land
Gandi - Swamios[62:65] > Gandi Land II
Gandi - Slabios[60:73] > Gandi Land III
wonderdetail - Schaloos[64:85] > Polis
-Glasgow_Gio - smotios [3:5] > Polis
JamesGarner - Leuthuos[6:8] > Maxville
finallyanameica - Phapaios (60:15) > Mattville
handicap7 - foephios[79:72] > bubbaland
Fiestamk5 - Rodoutia[18:32] > cartopia
pingu - Tremaios[84:66] > Pinguland
Renoir - Kourios[52:100] > Renoir
Stan - Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld
silver bmw z3 - Clearios[8:10] > BeemerVille
Sanchez - Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville
AL-53- Inaios {61:89} Smittyvile
asjam86 - [20:54] Gartitia > jamland
carlwhitley - Tiaayos [43:84] > Bollo Ckamia
evildes - Sninios[84:67] > Polis evildes
Serious - Eldooos[37:18] > Serious DW
Chris'svr6 - Mudaios[84:47] Jonesville
Monaco Detailer - Araeos[86:92] Monaghetti
Monaco Detailer - Pethyos[78:97] Larvotto
Dopey - Reineos[79:39] Holiday Camp ..................... Island resource is Crystal/Glass


----------



## beardboy

shrules - Toneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown
Beardboy - Ranaos[80:56] > Bath - Resource - Glass
Beardboy - Renios[79:55] > London - Resource - Marble
Beardboy - Vayruios[80:55] > Bristol - Resource - Wine
Gandi - Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land
Gandi - Swamios[62:65] > Gandi Land II
Gandi - Slabios[60:73] > Gandi Land III
wonderdetail - Schaloos[64:85] > Polis
-Glasgow_Gio - smotios [3:5] > Polis
JamesGarner - Leuthuos[6:8] > Maxville
finallyanameica - Phapaios (60:15) > Mattville
handicap7 - foephios[79:72] > bubbaland
Fiestamk5 - Rodoutia[18:32] > cartopia
pingu - Tremaios[84:66] > Pinguland
Renoir - Kourios[52:100] > Renoir
Stan - Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld
silver bmw z3 - Clearios[8:10] > BeemerVille
Sanchez - Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville
AL-53- Inaios {61:89} Smittyvile
asjam86 - [20:54] Gartitia > jamland
carlwhitley - Tiaayos [43:84] > Bollo Ckamia
evildes - Sninios[84:67] > Polis evildes
Serious - Eldooos[37:18] > Serious DW
Chris'svr6 - Mudaios[84:47] Jonesville
Monaco Detailer - Araeos[86:92] Monaghetti
Monaco Detailer - Pethyos[78:97] Larvotto
Dopey - Reineos[79:39] Holiday Camp ..................... Island resource is Crystal/Glass


----------



## sanchez

shrules - Toneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown
Beardboy - Ranaos[80:56] > Bath - Resource - Glass
Beardboy - Renios[79:55] > London - Resource - Marble
Beardboy - Vayruios[80:55] > Bristol - Resource - Wine
Gandi - Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land
Gandi - Swamios[62:65] > Gandi Land II
Gandi - Slabios[60:73] > Gandi Land III
wonderdetail - Schaloos[64:85] > Polis
-Glasgow_Gio - smotios [3:5] > Polis
JamesGarner - Leuthuos[6:8] > Maxville
finallyanameica - Phapaios (60:15) > Mattville
handicap7 - foephios[79:72] > bubbaland
Fiestamk5 - Rodoutia[18:32] > cartopia
pingu - Tremaios[84:66] > Pinguland
Renoir - Kourios[52:100] > Renoir
Stan - Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld
silver bmw z3 - Clearios[8:10] > BeemerVille
Sanchez - Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville - Resource - Marble
AL-53- Inaios {61:89} Smittyvile
asjam86 - [20:54] Gartitia > jamland
carlwhitley - Tiaayos [43:84] > Bollo Ckamia
evildes - Sninios[84:67] > Polis evildes
Serious - Eldooos[37:18] > Serious DW
Chris'svr6 - Mudaios[84:47] Jonesville
Monaco Detailer - Araeos[86:92] Monaghetti
Monaco Detailer - Pethyos[78:97] Larvotto
Dopey - Reineos[79:39] Holiday Camp ..................... Island resource is Crystal/Glass


----------



## Gandi

eshrules - Toneatia[78:66] > ChinaTown
Beardboy - Ranaos[80:56] > Bath - Resource - Glass
Beardboy - Renios[79:55] > London - Resource - Marble
Beardboy - Vayruios[80:55] > Bristol - Resource - Wine
Gandi - Ceryos[61:71] > Gandi Land - Wine
Gandi - Swamios[62:65] > Gandi Land II - Marble
Gandi - Slabios[60:73] > Gandi Land III - Sulpher
wonderdetail - Schaloos[64:85] > Polis
-Glasgow_Gio - smotios [3:5] > Polis
JamesGarner - Leuthuos[6:8] > Maxville
finallyanameica - Phapaios (60:15) > Mattville
handicap7 - foephios[79:72] > bubbaland
Fiestamk5 - Rodoutia[18:32] > cartopia
pingu - Tremaios[84:66] > Pinguland
Renoir - Kourios[52:100] > Renoir
Stan - Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld
silver bmw z3 - Clearios[8:10] > BeemerVille
Sanchez - Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville - Resource - Marble
AL-53- Inaios {61:89} Smittyvile
asjam86 - [20:54] Gartitia > jamland
carlwhitley - Tiaayos [43:84] > Bollo Ckamia
evildes - Sninios[84:67] > Polis evildes
Serious - Eldooos[37:18] > Serious DW
Chris'svr6 - Mudaios[84:47] Jonesville
Monaco Detailer - Araeos[86:92] Monaghetti
Monaco Detailer - Pethyos[78:97] Larvotto
Dopey - Reineos[79:39] Holiday Camp ..................... Island resource is Crystal/Glass


----------



## Dopey

Dopey - Reineos[79:39] Holiday Camp

Ok my trading post is now on level 4 i don't know how far i can transport with that, but i have 95 ( probably be more if i wait a little while!! ) of Glass FOR Marble, i have just started up, so please be generous lol


----------



## Renoir

Dopey said:


> Dopey - Reineos[79:39] Holiday Camp
> 
> Ok my trading post is now on level 4 i don't know how far i can transport with that, but i have 95 ( probably be more if i wait a little while!! ) of Glass FOR Marble, i have just started up, so please be generous lol


It's a port and trade ships you need to transport goods mate. The trading post is different, it allows you to see what people near you have put on the market for sale and for you to sell goods yourself.


----------



## Gandi

Can we set up Culteral treaties with each other, and is there any way we can send troops to each others towns to help out if one gets caught out?


----------



## Monaco Detailer

sanchez said:


> 500 for 500 please:thumb:


done give me your co-ords


----------



## Dopey

Gandi said:


> Can we set up Cultural treaties with each other, and is there any way we can send troops to each others towns to help out if one gets caught out?


I think you can do all of them things (Cultural treaties) you use your Museums, and swap Cultural goods (i think)


----------



## sanchez

Monaco Detailer said:


> done give me your co-ords


Sanchez - Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville - Resource - Marble

What place you wanting your marble to??


----------



## Dopey

sanchez, if you have any Marble spare? i have glass (almost 100 now)


----------



## sanchez

It's cool mate i just need Wine and Sulpher at the mo...


----------



## asjam86

Getting my ass handed to me on a plate at the mo.
3 phalanx's
4 slingers

against the invading force of
4 Palanx's
6 swordsmen
21 slingers 

I've pretty much used up all my goods on upgrades and sent a load over to DWHQ for embassy upgrading so he's got nothing left to pillage from me unless he takes me £40'000 gold then I will be really hacked off.


----------



## Gandi

Get some Palanx's trained up say 10 of them and they should be able to hold there own with a good wall in front of them


----------



## Monaco Detailer

sanchez said:


> Sanchez - Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville - Resource - Marble
> 
> What place you wanting your marble to??


Monaghetti please


----------



## sanchez

sanchez said:


> Sanchez - Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville - Resource - Marble
> 
> What place you wanting your marble to??


What world are you on mate????

We are all on Epsilion


----------



## finallyanameica

asjam86 said:


> Getting my ass handed to me on a plate at the mo.
> 3 phalanx's
> 4 slingers
> 
> against the invading force of
> 4 Palanx's
> 6 swordsmen
> 21 slingers
> 
> I've pretty much used up all my goods on upgrades and sent a load over to DWHQ for embassy upgrading so he's got nothing left to pillage from me unless he takes me £40'000 gold then I will be really hacked off.


If you've got that much cash and enough wood, train up a shed load of slingers as they dont take any sulpher - not as good as phalanx, but if you have 30 of them....


----------



## Monaco Detailer

trying to find you but ur not on the island??


----------



## sanchez

What world you on mate??


----------



## Monaco Detailer

sanchez said:


> What world you on mate??


ahh poo!! alpha


----------



## Dopey

Ok im begging now!! Marble/Stone anyone? please? i have 100 Glass/Crystal

Reineos [79:39]


----------



## asjam86

Well the battles over. It was before it even begun. 

I didn't have any sulphur left so couldn't train up any phalanx's.

Slingers were taking too long. I was constantly training them and still not getting enough into the mix. Anyway its done now the battles over with. They've pillaged me for some wood thats it. So well done them. :thumb:

Clever me sending it all away and spending as much of it as possible.

Now I gotta rebuild my army and improve my defenses.


----------



## Dopey

finallyanameica

Do you need any Glass/Crystal i owe you big time?


----------



## Monaco Detailer

i might restar & get on the smae world as you guys?? what you think??


----------



## sanchez

Need wine fast guys........

Got Marble

Also need Sulpher


----------



## finallyanameica

Not desperate, but can always use more! Send to [60:15] - Mattville when you've built yourself up a bit pal.

I can always use sulpher and will usually be able to trade for marble, wine or glass. If anyone wants to swap at any point either post up on here or pm me in game.

Ta!


----------



## Dopey

finallyanameica

when i go to your Island i cant see a trade on it?? so how do i send it to you?


----------



## Dopey

Dopey said:


> finallyanameica
> 
> Do you need any Glass/Crystal i owe you big time?


well its best then you can trade at least


----------



## sanchez

We'll have to sort this out...This is for the world *Epsilion*

Shrules Toneatia	[78:66] ChinaTown
Beardboy Ranaos	[80:56] Polis
Gandi Ceryos	[61:71] Gandi Land
Gandi Swamios	[62:65] Gandi Land II
Gandi Slabios	[60:73] Gandi Land III
Wonderdetail	Schaloos	[64:85] Polis
Glasgow_Gio	smotios	[3:5] Polis
JamesGarner	Leuthuos	[6:8] Maxville
Finallyanameica Phapaios	[60:15] Mattville
handicap7 foephios	[79:72] bubbaland
Fiestamk5	Rodoutia	[18:32] cartopia
Pingu Tremaios	[84:66] Pinguland
Renoir Kourios	[52:100] Renoir
Stan Drerdoos	[85:85] DWorld
silver bmw z3	Clearios	[8:10] BeemerVille
Sanchez Roreos	[36:84] Sanchville
AL-53 Inaios	[61:89] Smittyvile
asjam86 Gartitia	[20:54] jamland
carlwhitley	Tiaayos	[43:84] Bollo Ckamia
evildes Sninios	[84:67] Polis evildes
Serious Eldooos	[37:18] Serious DW
Chris'svr6 Mudaios	[84:47] Jonesville
Dopey Reineos	[79:39] Holiday Camp

If this is wrong please change


----------



## Dopey

Epsilion

Shrules Toneatia [78:66] ChinaTown
Beardboy Ranaos [80:56] Polis
Gandi Ceryos [61:71] Gandi Land
Gandi Swamios [62:65] Gandi Land II
Gandi Slabios [60:73] Gandi Land III
Wonderdetail Schaloos [64:85] Polis
Glasgow_Gio smotios [3:5] Polis
JamesGarner Leuthuos [6:8] Maxville
Finallyanameica Phapaios [60:15] Mattville
handicap7 foephios [79:72] bubbaland
Fiestamk5 Rodoutia [18:32] cartopia
Pingu Tremaios [84:66] Pinguland
Renoir Kourios [52:100] Renoir
Stan Drerdoos [85:85] DWorld
silver bmw z3 Clearios [8:10] BeemerVille
Sanchez Roreos [36:84] Sanchville
AL-53 Inaios [61:89] Smittyvile
asjam86 Gartitia [20:54] jamland
carlwhitley Tiaayos [43:84] Bollo Ckamia
evildes Sninios [84:67] Polis evildes
Serious Eldooos [37:18] Serious DW
Chris'svr6 Mudaios [84:47] Jonesville
Dopey Reineos [79:39] Holiday Camp... Resource Crystal


----------



## Renoir

Epsilion

Shrules Toneatia [78:66] ChinaTown
Beardboy Ranaos [80:56] Polis
Gandi Ceryos [61:71] Gandi Land
Gandi Swamios [62:65] Gandi Land II
Gandi Slabios [60:73] Gandi Land III
Wonderdetail Schaloos [64:85] Polis
Glasgow_Gio smotios [3:5] Polis
JamesGarner Leuthuos [6:8] Maxville
Finallyanameica Phapaios [60:15] Mattville
handicap7 foephios [79:72] bubbaland
Fiestamk5 Rodoutia [18:32] cartopia
Pingu Tremaios [84:66] Pinguland
*Renoir Kourios [52:100] Renoir - Sulphur*
*Renoir Enaos[51:100] > Renoir 1 - Wine*
Stan Drerdoos [85:85] DWorld
silver bmw z3 Clearios [8:10] BeemerVille
Sanchez Roreos [36:84] Sanchville
AL-53 Inaios [61:89] Smittyvile
asjam86 Gartitia [20:54] jamland
carlwhitley Tiaayos [43:84] Bollo Ckamia
evildes Sninios [84:67] Polis evildes
Serious Eldooos [37:18] Serious DW
Chris'svr6 Mudaios [84:47] Jonesville
Dopey Reineos [79:39] Holiday Camp... Resource Crystal

Could murder some crystal and a cultural goods treaty if anyones up for it!!


----------



## Dopey

I have 100 crystal swap for marble? or sulphur? or a bit of both?

[52:100] to you

But i cant send it for some reason? do i have a limit on how far i can ship stuff?


----------



## beardboy

How do you find out if a member is active?


----------



## Stampy

I shall hopefully be joining the alliance soon(ish)!

If I still can that is? What are the requirements now?


----------



## finallyanameica

beardboy said:


> How do you find out if a member is active?


If theyr inactive their town name on island view is greyed out with (i) next to it.


----------



## Stan

if i remember you need an embassy, then 200 marble/200 sulphur forwarded to the alliance.
im sure many people can join some have over 50 members


Anyone else having trouble logging on to ikariam?


----------



## Renoir

Stan said:


> if i remember you need an embassy, then 200 marble/200 sulphur forwarded to the alliance.
> im sure many people can join some have over 50 members
> 
> Anyone else having trouble logging on to ikariam?


Yep, think it's down ATM


----------



## Stampy

Thanks for that - and yep can't get on either.


----------



## beardboy

Nor me


----------



## Renoir

Up again...


----------



## Dopey

what do i do to make my ships go further?


----------



## handicap7

I am just about to be attacked again!!!
This is getting ridiculous, i can,t do anything! as soon as i start to recover they attack again??????


----------



## finallyanameica

Who is it?


----------



## chris'svr6

i'm up for a fight....go on tell, lets all sent a couple of ships over to him....soon tell him to mesh with the DW bunch!!


----------



## Dopey

:lol::lol:


----------



## beardboy

Guys - can we hold off attacking anyone form NILS alliance please :thumb:


----------



## chris'svr6

i ain't attacked anyone guv...honest!!...come on Handi,who is it...ships are waiting, soldiers are baying for blood!!!!!


----------



## EvilDes

Is it just me or does this take ages to get stuff built up? I'm not online after 4pm, but I don't seem to be getting anywhere :lol:


----------



## asjam86

I have 200 wine spare.
First come first served
1:1 with marble or sulphur would be ideal. :thumb:


----------



## JamesGarner

Is hellknight10 a member on here ?
got an alliance membership but the name doesnt ring a bell


----------



## beardboy

I've been trading with hellknight and working with him since the start and he wanted to setup an alliance with me, but i said i'm setting one up specifically for this forum.

He still wants to join, if you're all alright with it - he has 3 or 4 islands and can help with resources.


----------



## sanchez

Why not


----------



## asjam86

He gets my vote. :thumb:


----------



## Gandi

Thats coolio


----------



## asjam86

Just threaten him with the wrath of everyone on DW if he f#cks us over. But I'm sure he won't.

Tip for those under attack. It gives you a countdown till he enemy arrives. During this time spend your money on some boats and drop all your items on to the boats and select one of us to recieve the shipment. Except go for a member that is uber far away then once the battles done and you've been pillaged withdraw the fleet back to your island. You get to keep your resources and the pillager gets next to nothing. 

jam


----------



## Deano

i just started playing and i dont know WTF i'm doing!


----------



## Gandi

asjam86 said:


> Just threaten him with the wrath of everyone on DW if he f#cks us over. But I'm sure he won't.
> 
> Tip for those under attack. It gives you a countdown till he enemy arrives. During this time spend your money on some boats and drop all your items on to the boats and select one of us to recieve the shipment. Except go for a member that is uber far away then once the battles done and you've been pillaged withdraw the fleet back to your island. You get to keep your resources and the pillager gets next to nothing.
> 
> jam


Love a bit of Fleet saving lol


----------



## Gandi

panama said:


> i just started playing and i dont know WTF i'm doing!


Add your co ordinates to this post and we can send you some extras to help you out


----------



## beardboy

Have you all seen how many resources are needed to get the palaces etc upto level 4!!


Wood: 54,144
Wine: 12,032
Marble: 30,080
Crystal Glass: 24,064


----------



## Gandi

beardboy said:


> Have you all seen how many resources are needed to get the palaces etc upto level 4!!
> 
> 
> Wood: 54,144
> Wine: 12,032
> Marble: 30,080
> Crystal Glass: 24,064


Sucks dont it as i want a Town thats not hrs away from every one else lol but gunna have to wait a while lol.

Steam boat reasearch FTW


----------



## Deano

Snoxios[77:26] - panama city, thanks mate.


----------



## Gandi

panama said:


> Snoxios[77:26] - panama city, thanks mate.


200 wood and 100 marble on its way, i would have sent more but iv run outa ships and action points


----------



## finallyanameica

beardboy said:


> I've been trading with hellknight and working with him since the start and he wanted to setup an alliance with me, but i said i'm setting one up specifically for this forum.
> 
> He still wants to join, if you're all alright with it - he has 3 or 4 islands and can help with resources.


Easy answer - tell him join up on here! :thumb:



panama said:


> i just started playing and i dont know WTF i'm doing!


PM me in game and I'll send you some goodies over! [60:15] > Mattville.


----------



## Renoir

I'm under attack, is there anything i can do?

I've got

10 Ballista Ships
5 Ram ships
20 Phalanx
20 Swordsman
20 lingers
3 Rams

I'm pretty tooled up but do i just sit here and wait for it to happen?


----------



## Gandi

Renoir said:


> I'm under attack, is there anything i can do?
> 
> I've got
> 
> 10 Ballista Ships
> 5 Ram ships
> 20 Phalanx
> 20 Swordsman
> 20 lingers
> 3 Rams
> 
> I'm pretty tooled up but do i just sit here and wait for it to happen?


I rekon youll be ok but to be safe send as many resources as you can to one of the alliance members who is very far away then once the attack is over just recall the ships b4 they arrive at there destination


----------



## Renoir

Gandi said:


> I rekon youll be ok but to be safe send as many resources as you can to one of the alliance members who is very far away then once the attack is over just recall the ships b4 they arrive at there destination


OK, will do, i'm not inthe alliance as yet although i keep trying to join!!

If you let me join and send me your co-ords i'll send some stuff away!


----------



## asjam86

You can send it to me if you like and recall it before it hits my town.

asjam86 Gartitia [20:54] jamland

Your pretty well tooled up compared to my last battle. How many units are on the way?

jam


----------



## Gandi

Renoir said:


> OK, will do, i'm not inthe alliance as yet although i keep trying to join!!
> 
> If you let me join and send me your co-ords i'll send some stuff away!


I sent you an in game message, unfortunately im not the one who decides on membership lol, i rekon im too close tbh you want a member who is at least 3+ hrs away, just remember to recall once the battle is over


----------



## asjam86

Upgrade your wall whilst your twiddling your thumbs and toes :thumb:


----------



## Stan

i seem to be far away from everyone

Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld


----------



## asjam86

Me 2. I'm pretty far. 1.5 days it takes to get my stuff at the detailing world palace - eshrules :wall:


----------



## asjam86

Need sulphur and marble.
Got 200 wine and 500 glass if anyone fancies a trade?


----------



## jamest

[27:23] > Mondeo

Kind of feels like Settlers.


----------



## hellknight10

I have 200 wine and 500 glass  for trade !!!


----------



## Needs a clean

Shaylylos - 62:86. Big Sedsville. :thumb:


----------



## hellknight10

you r not in ally :|


----------



## hellknight10

Start Target Number of Mission Time of arrival Mission end 
Hellground jam land
( asjam86 ) 3 Transport 18.06.2008 8:22:59 20.06.2008 1:04:19


200 wine and 451 glass


----------



## asjam86

Hell knight thanks mate but recall your ships

I need marble and sulphur
I already have wine and glass. 

Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

Where's Eshrules gone - he's disappeared from the alliance?!


----------



## JamesGarner

Quick pillage him :lol:

ive noticed a lot of people on islands around me dissapearing thinking about it


----------



## EvilDes

Ey up people, I'm in need of some marble. Got a fair whack of Sulphur if anyone wants to do a swap? Unfortunately, I don't know how to do it :lol:


----------



## EvilDes

Oh, and some wine wouldn't go amiss


----------



## hellknight10

oke bro


----------



## beardboy

alright hellknight - glad you joined up :thumb:

Easier messaging on here and planning things than on the diplomacy tab :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

I've just researched helping hands - it's bloody marvelous!

Get researching it guys as you can put more people in all your mines/mills. I've stuck nearly 100 more in each now :thumb:


----------



## Gandi

Iv had enough of managing 3 towns for the mo so im demolishing my smallest 3rd town and concentrating on Gandi Land 1 and 2 till i have lots of research and resources


----------



## beardboy

Really? Jesus - i wouldn't do that :lol:

I've got all 3 towns upto level 13 and it's getting touch to get stuff now.


----------



## hellknight10

ye .. in 2 day`s i`l have helping hands X(


----------



## Gandi

beardboy said:


> Really? Jesus - i wouldn't do that :lol:
> 
> I've got all 3 towns upto level 13 and it's getting touch to get stuff now.


Well town 3 is only sulphur which can be brought cheap enough and was only level 5. Not had the Town long TBH and it was costing more to run it than it was making, ill look in to a 3rd town again next week but gunna go glass this time lol, just gotta all my resources off the island lol


----------



## carlwhitley

How do I get to search for goods at a distance of more than one island?

I need to get some trading done as I've got wood (fnarr) and stone coming out of my ears, but no wine/sulfur/etc.


----------



## Gandi

You need to upgrade your trading post


----------



## carlwhitley

Cheers for that - I suppose it's always the most simple answer...


----------



## JamesGarner

beardboy said:


> I've just researched helping hands - it's bloody marvelous!
> 
> Get researching it guys as you can put more people in all your mines/mills. I've stuck nearly 100 more in each now :thumb:


glad youve posted that im nearly done reserchig it and wasnt sure it was going to be much use

although its a shame the helping are only 1/4 as good as the regular people


----------



## hellknight10

hey beardboy .. you can put this on ally page if u want 


Code:


http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/8452/6masinicopyai5.jpg


----------



## Gandi

If any one has any glass i will exchange for wood or marble


----------



## JamesGarner

im happy to trade glass for wood 
how much 1000 ?


----------



## Gandi

Could you do 500 glass for 750 wood? to Swamios[62:65] > Gandi Land II


----------



## JamesGarner

ill send it over now


----------



## Gandi

JamesGarner said:


> ill send it over now


750 wood on its way


----------



## Affection to Detail

Epsilion

Shrules Toneatia [78:66] ChinaTown
Beardboy Ranaos [80:56] Polis
Gandi Ceryos [61:71] Gandi Land
Gandi Swamios [62:65] Gandi Land II
Gandi Slabios [60:73] Gandi Land III
Wonderdetail Schaloos [64:85] Polis
Glasgow_Gio smotios [3:5] Polis
JamesGarner Leuthuos [6:8] Maxville
Finallyanameica Phapaios [60:15] Mattville
handicap7 foephios [79:72] bubbaland
Fiestamk5 Rodoutia [18:32] cartopia
Pingu Tremaios [84:66] Pinguland
Renoir Kourios [52:100] Renoir - Sulphur
Renoir Enaos[51:100] > Renoir 1 - Wine
Stan Drerdoos [85:85] DWorld
silver bmw z3 Clearios [8:10] BeemerVille
Sanchez Roreos [36:84] Sanchville
AL-53 Inaios [61:89] Smittyvile
asjam86 Gartitia [20:54] jamland
carlwhitley Tiaayos [43:84] Bollo Ckamia
evildes Sninios [84:67] Polis evildes
Serious Eldooos [37:18] Serious DW
Chris'svr6 Mudaios [84:47] Jonesville
Dopey Reineos [79:39] Holiday Camp
rallymadnad Sohuios [46:19] Afection2Detail


----------



## Deano

Epsilion

Shrules Toneatia [78:66] ChinaTown
Beardboy Ranaos [80:56] Polis
Gandi Ceryos [61:71] Gandi Land
Gandi Swamios [62:65] Gandi Land II
Gandi Slabios [60:73] Gandi Land III
Wonderdetail Schaloos [64:85] Polis
Glasgow_Gio smotios [3:5] Polis
JamesGarner Leuthuos [6:8] Maxville
Finallyanameica Phapaios [60:15] Mattville
handicap7 foephios [79:72] bubbaland
Fiestamk5 Rodoutia [18:32] cartopia
Pingu Tremaios [84:66] Pinguland
Renoir Kourios [52:100] Renoir - Sulphur
Renoir Enaos[51:100] > Renoir 1 - Wine
Stan Drerdoos [85:85] DWorld
silver bmw z3 Clearios [8:10] BeemerVille
Sanchez Roreos [36:84] Sanchville
AL-53 Inaios [61:89] Smittyvile
asjam86 Gartitia [20:54] jamland
carlwhitley Tiaayos [43:84] Bollo Ckamia
evildes Sninios [84:67] Polis evildes
Serious Eldooos [37:18] Serious DW
Chris'svr6 Mudaios [84:47] Jonesville
Dopey Reineos [79:39] Holiday Camp
rallymadnad Sohuios [46:19] Afection2Detail
panama snoxios [77:26] panamonia


----------



## Al-53

I guess I am slow..I just set up a colony....a wine island....so trying to build up wine for now...I need to get a sulphur island next to start building my military up since I had to attacks so far...they took some gold and other stuff...so building them up again...

if any one has sulphur I have marble..my wine is just guilding up now..

I sent in for the alliance also...I had to wait till I built a embassy..I am slow


AL


----------



## Dopey

Tell me if I’m out of line here or not please, but to help each other, shouldn’t we be swapping goods on a 1 for 1 bases? All the rest do a 2 for 1 and 3 for 1etc, we are a coalition and helping each other to trade and build up faster and stronger, what you lose now, you will gain later, it all evens out in the end, that’s why we are together, and helping each other out, do you agree on a 1 to 1 exchange of goods? it kinda makes sense, or we all might as well just trade in the trading post, and after all people will help with anti pillaging at no cost, other collations might trade that way, but lets be better than them!!

having said that i have had lots of free stuff form other members, so this is definitly working, but we could make it better for people starting up too


----------



## Al-53

Dopey said:


> Tell me if I'm out of line here or not please, but to help each other, shouldn't we be swapping goods on a 1 for 1 bases? All the rest do a 2 for 1 and 3 for 1etc, we are a coalition and helping each other to trade and build up faster and stronger, what you lose now, you will gain later, it all evens out in the end, that's why we are together, and helping each other out, do you agree on a 1 to 1 exchange of goods? it kinda makes sense, or we all might as well just trade in the trading post, and after all people will help with anti pillaging at no cost, other collations might trade that way, but lets be better than them!!
> 
> having said that i have had lots of free stuff form other members, so this is definitly working, but we could make it better for people starting up too


I agree..even giving supplies to some one who is lacking something to build up thier empire....and wait till they have something to give later...

I think a chat time should be posted or sent to alliance members and we can discuss building a strong and powerful alliance...and divide our resources among our selves...

AL


----------



## Gandi

Msn it up lol


----------



## sanchez

Epsilion

Shrules Toneatia [78:66] ChinaTown
Beardboy Ranaos [80:56] Polis
Gandi Ceryos [61:71] Gandi Land
Gandi Swamios [62:65] Gandi Land II
Gandi Slabios [60:73] Gandi Land III
Wonderdetail Schaloos [64:85] Polis
Glasgow_Gio smotios [3:5] Polis
JamesGarner Leuthuos [6:8] Maxville
Finallyanameica Phapaios [60:15] Mattville
handicap7 foephios [79:72] bubbaland
Fiestamk5 Rodoutia [18:32] cartopia
Pingu Tremaios [84:66] Pinguland
Renoir Kourios [52:100] Renoir - Sulphur
Renoir Enaos[51:100] > Renoir 1 - Wine
Stan Drerdoos [85:85] DWorld
silver bmw z3 Clearios [8:10] BeemerVille
Sanchez Roreos [36:84] Sanchville *MARBLE*
Sanchez Stristoios[36:83] > Sanchville 2 *SULFER*
AL-53 Inaios [61:89] Smittyvile
asjam86 Gartitia [20:54] jamland
carlwhitley Tiaayos [43:84] Bollo Ckamia
evildes Sninios [84:67] Polis evildes
Serious Eldooos [37:18] Serious DW
Chris'svr6 Mudaios [84:47] Jonesville
Dopey Reineos [79:39] Holiday Camp
rallymadnad Sohuios [46:19] Afection2Detail
panama snoxios [77:26] panamonia


----------



## zogzog60

Hi guys, I'm new to this game, dont have an embassy yet, so i cant join an alliance, however am in desperate need of wine, can swap sulpur for it. say 1;1 for sulpur, so 300 wine, 300 sulphur etc

zogzog60 [43:21] island ; Honytia town: strathclyde


----------



## Gandi

Wine will be on its way as soon as i have some action points avaiable


----------



## zogzog60

nice one!

How much? 300 wine for 300 sulphur


----------



## Dopey

What are action points? how do you get them?


----------



## Gandi

Dopey said:


> What are action points? how do you get them?


There points based on your level that allow you to attack and send trade ships IIRC


----------



## finallyanameica

Dopey said:


> Tell me if I'm out of line here or not please, but to help each other, shouldn't we be swapping goods on a 1 for 1 bases? All the rest do a 2 for 1 and 3 for 1etc, we are a coalition and helping each other to trade and build up faster and stronger, what you lose now, you will gain later, it all evens out in the end, that's why we are together, and helping each other out, do you agree on a 1 to 1 exchange of goods? it kinda makes sense, or we all might as well just trade in the trading post, and after all people will help with anti pillaging at no cost, other collations might trade that way, but lets be better than them!!
> 
> having said that i have had lots of free stuff form other members, so this is definitly working, but we could make it better for people starting up too


Thought thats the way most of the trades on here were done? I know people dont trade wood for luxury goods on a 1:1, but thats due to it not being worth as much. I certainly wouldnt accept less than 1:1 for any trade I did! 
No offence meant for anyone who has done, just that I wouldnt!


----------



## Gandi

zogzog60 said:


> nice one!
> 
> How much? 300 wine for 300 sulphur


Ill just send the wine mate as iv got lots of both lol, could do with some glass if you have some tho if not tis no bother


----------



## zogzog60

I dont have any glass mate, I could offer you some wood if thats any good to you!


----------



## Dopey

what's the maths with this?

you get no one to work at all (except your research at full capacity) you wake up in the morning and there's a shed load of cash on the screen, you just trade at the post for your resources, and ship it in, its far easier that way but will it work better?


----------



## Dopey

Epsilion

Shrules Toneatia [78:66] ChinaTown
Beardboy Ranaos [80:56] Polis
Gandi Ceryos [61:71] Gandi Land
Gandi Swamios [62:65] Gandi Land II
Gandi Slabios [60:73] Gandi Land III
Wonderdetail Schaloos [64:85] Polis
Glasgow_Gio smotios [3:5] Polis
JamesGarner Leuthuos [6:8] Maxville
Finallyanameica Phapaios [60:15] Mattville
handicap7 foephios [79:72] bubbaland
Fiestamk5 Rodoutia [18:32] cartopia
Pingu Tremaios [84:66] Pinguland
Renoir Kourios [52:100] Renoir - ................................*Sulphur*
Renoir Enaos[51:100] > Renoir 1 - .............................*Wine*
Stan Drerdoos [85:85] DWorld
silver bmw z3 Clearios [8:10] BeemerVille
Sanchez Roreos [36:84] Sanchville ...........................*MARBLE*
Sanchez Stristoios[36:83] > Sanchville 2 ...................*SULFER*
AL-53 Inaios [61:89] Smittyvile
asjam86 Gartitia [20:54] jamland
carlwhitley Tiaayos [43:84] Bollo Ckamia
evildes Sninios [84:67] Polis evildes
Serious Eldooos [37:18] Serious DW
Chris'svr6 Mudaios [84:47] Jonesville
Dopey Reineos [79:39] Holiday Camp..........................*CRYSTAL*
rallymadnad Sohuios [46:19] Afection2Detail
panama snoxios [77:26] panamonia


----------



## chr15barn3s

I signed up about 3 hours ago. Currently got guys chopping wood so I can build things. Waiting for my town wall to be built then I will build an academy.

Epsilion

Shrules Toneatia [78:66] ChinaTown
Beardboy Ranaos [80:56] Polis
Gandi Ceryos [61:71] Gandi Land
Gandi Swamios [62:65] Gandi Land II
Gandi Slabios [60:73] Gandi Land III
Wonderdetail Schaloos [64:85] Polis
Glasgow_Gio smotios [3:5] Polis
JamesGarner Leuthuos [6:8] Maxville
Finallyanameica Phapaios [60:15] Mattville
handicap7 foephios [79:72] bubbaland
Fiestamk5 Rodoutia [18:32] cartopia
Pingu Tremaios [84:66] Pinguland
Renoir Kourios [52:100] Renoir - Sulphur
Renoir Enaos[51:100] > Renoir 1 - Wine
Stan Drerdoos [85:85] DWorld
silver bmw z3 Clearios [8:10] BeemerVille
Sanchez Roreos [36:84] Sanchville MARBLE
Sanchez Stristoios[36:83] > Sanchville 2 SULFER
AL-53 Inaios [61:89] Smittyvile
asjam86 Gartitia [20:54] jamland
carlwhitley Tiaayos [43:84] Bollo Ckamia
evildes Sninios [84:67] Polis evildes
Serious Eldooos [37:18] Serious DW
Chris'svr6 Mudaios [84:47] Jonesville
Dopey Reineos [79:39] Holiday Camp CRYSTAL
rallymadnad Sohuios [46:19] Afection2Detail
panama snoxios [77:26] panamonia
chr15barn3s Hunuios[94:59] > Chrisborough


----------



## finallyanameica

Shrules Toneatia [78:66] ChinaTown
Beardboy Ranaos [80:56] Polis
Gandi Ceryos [61:71] Gandi Land
Gandi Swamios [62:65] Gandi Land II
Gandi Slabios [60:73] Gandi Land III
Wonderdetail Schaloos [64:85] Polis
Glasgow_Gio smotios [3:5] Polis
JamesGarner Leuthuos [6:8] Maxville
Finallyanameica Phapaios [60:15] Mattville - Marble
Finallyanameica Mackios[61:15] > Mattown - Wine
Finallyanameica Steasios[61:16] > Matticy - Glass
handicap7 foephios [79:72] bubbaland
Fiestamk5 Rodoutia [18:32] cartopia
Pingu Tremaios [84:66] Pinguland
Renoir Kourios [52:100] Renoir - Sulphur
Renoir Enaos[51:100] > Renoir 1 - Wine
Stan Drerdoos [85:85] DWorld
silver bmw z3 Clearios [8:10] BeemerVille
Sanchez Roreos [36:84] Sanchville MARBLE
Sanchez Stristoios[36:83] > Sanchville 2 SULFER
AL-53 Inaios [61:89] Smittyvile
asjam86 Gartitia [20:54] jamland
carlwhitley Tiaayos [43:84] Bollo Ckamia
evildes Sninios [84:67] Polis evildes
Serious Eldooos [37:18] Serious DW
Chris'svr6 Mudaios [84:47] Jonesville
Dopey Reineos [79:39] Holiday Camp CRYSTAL
rallymadnad Sohuios [46:19] Afection2Detail
panama snoxios [77:26] panamonia
chr15barn3s Hunuios[94:59] > Chrisborough


----------



## Al-53

*update*



Dopey said:


> Epsilion
> 
> Shrules Toneatia [78:66] ChinaTown
> Beardboy Ranaos [80:56] Polis
> Gandi Ceryos [61:71] Gandi Land
> Gandi Swamios [62:65] Gandi Land II
> Gandi Slabios [60:73] Gandi Land III
> Wonderdetail Schaloos [64:85] Polis
> Glasgow_Gio smotios [3:5] Polis
> JamesGarner Leuthuos [6:8] Maxville
> Finallyanameica Phapaios [60:15] Mattville
> handicap7 foephios [79:72] bubbaland
> Fiestamk5 Rodoutia [18:32] cartopia
> Pingu Tremaios [84:66] Pinguland
> Renoir Kourios [52:100] Renoir - ................................*Sulphur*
> Renoir Enaos[51:100] > Renoir 1 - .............................*Wine*
> Stan Drerdoos [85:85] DWorld
> silver bmw z3 Clearios [8:10] BeemerVille
> Sanchez Roreos [36:84] Sanchville ...........................*MARBLE*
> Sanchez Stristoios[36:83] > Sanchville 2 ...................*SULFER*
> AL-53 Inaios [61:89] Smittyvile.....................................*Marble*
> Al-53 Ustios[62:90] Al-Ville...........................................*Wine*
> asjam86 Gartitia [20:54] jamland
> carlwhitley Tiaayos [43:84] Bollo Ckamia
> evildes Sninios [84:67] Polis evildes
> Serious Eldooos [37:18] Serious DW
> Chris'svr6 Mudaios [84:47] Jonesville
> Dopey Reineos [79:39] Holiday Camp..........................*CRYSTAL*
> rallymadnad Sohuios [46:19] Afection2Detail
> panama snoxios [77:26] panamonia


chr15barn3s Hunuios[94:59] > Chrisborough

new update


----------



## beardboy

How come 2 of my islands have vanished off of this list - it's like chinese whispers! :lol:


----------



## zogzog60

Just a thought, according to my port, your ship is due in at 20 to 8, as im going out at 7 does this mean that you cant trade with me, or if I keep logged in even when im away will it be ok!

Edit, realised that the time is an hour out, so the ship has arrived, it wasnt your ship either! But i dont need any input to complete a trade, so good news!


----------



## silver bmw z3

The game keeps going, even when you are away!


----------



## sanchez

beardboy said:


> How come 2 of my islands have vanished off of this list - it's like chinese whispers! :lol:


I was thinking that...


----------



## Renoir

Yay! Got third colony!

Shrules Toneatia [78:66] ChinaTown
Beardboy Ranaos [80:56] Polis
Gandi Ceryos [61:71] Gandi Land
Gandi Swamios [62:65] Gandi Land II
Gandi Slabios [60:73] Gandi Land III
Wonderdetail Schaloos [64:85] Polis
Glasgow_Gio smotios [3:5] Polis
JamesGarner Leuthuos [6:8] Maxville
Finallyanameica Phapaios [60:15] Mattville
handicap7 foephios [79:72] bubbaland
Fiestamk5 Rodoutia [18:32] cartopia
Pingu Tremaios [84:66] Pinguland
*Renoir Kourios [52:100] Renoir - ................................Sulphur
Renoir Enaos[51:100] > Renoir 1 - .............................Wine
Renyios[52:99] > Renoir 2 - ......................................Marble*
Stan Drerdoos [85:85] DWorld
silver bmw z3 Clearios [8:10] BeemerVille
Sanchez Roreos [36:84] Sanchville ...........................MARBLE
Sanchez Stristoios[36:83] > Sanchville 2 ...................SULFER
AL-53 Inaios [61:89] Smittyvile.....................................Marble
Al-53 Ustios[62:90] Al-Ville...........................................Wine
asjam86 Gartitia [20:54] jamland
carlwhitley Tiaayos [43:84] Bollo Ckamia
evildes Sninios [84:67] Polis evildes
Serious Eldooos [37:18] Serious DW
Chris'svr6 Mudaios [84:47] Jonesville
Dopey Reineos [79:39] Holiday Camp..........................CRYSTAL
rallymadnad Sohuios [46:19] Afection2Detail
panama snoxios [77:26] panamonia


----------



## Al-53

what buildings are people putting on the new colonies....

AL


----------



## chr15barn3s

Does anyone fancy lending me some wood and marble?


----------



## BigDoc

This is bloody addictive!

Shrules Toneatia [78:66] ChinaTown
Beardboy Ranaos [80:56] Polis
Gandi Ceryos [61:71] Gandi Land
Gandi Swamios [62:65] Gandi Land II
Gandi Slabios [60:73] Gandi Land III
Wonderdetail Schaloos [64:85] Polis
Glasgow_Gio smotios [3:5] Polis
JamesGarner Leuthuos [6:8] Maxville
Finallyanameica Phapaios [60:15] Mattville
handicap7 foephios [79:72] bubbaland
Fiestamk5 Rodoutia [18:32] cartopia
Pingu Tremaios [84:66] Pinguland
*Renoir Kourios [52:100] Renoir - ................................Sulphur
Renoir Enaos[51:100] > Renoir 1 - .............................Wine
Renyios[52:99] > Renoir 2 - ......................................Marble*
Stan Drerdoos [85:85] DWorld
silver bmw z3 Clearios [8:10] BeemerVille
Sanchez Roreos [36:84] Sanchville ...........................MARBLE
Sanchez Stristoios[36:83] > Sanchville 2 ...................SULFER
AL-53 Inaios [61:89] Smittyvile.....................................Marble
Al-53 Ustios[62:90] Al-Ville...........................................Wine
asjam86 Gartitia [20:54] jamland
carlwhitley Tiaayos [43:84] Bollo Ckamia
evildes Sninios [84:67] Polis evildes
Serious Eldooos [37:18] Serious DW
Chris'svr6 Mudaios [84:47] Jonesville
Dopey Reineos [79:39] Holiday Camp..........................CRYSTAL
rallymadnad Sohuios [46:19] Afection2Detail
panama snoxios [77:26] panamonia
BigDoc Smointoios[82:40] Spottswoode


----------



## hellknight10

u forgot something

Shrules Toneatia [78:66] ChinaTown
Beardboy Ranaos [80:56] Polis
Gandi Ceryos [61:71] Gandi Land
Gandi Swamios [62:65] Gandi Land II
Gandi Slabios [60:73] Gandi Land III
Wonderdetail Schaloos [64:85] Polis
Glasgow_Gio smotios [3:5] Polis
JamesGarner Leuthuos [6:8] Maxville
Finallyanameica Phapaios [60:15] Mattville
handicap7 foephios [79:72] bubbaland
Fiestamk5 Rodoutia [18:32] cartopia
Pingu Tremaios [84:66] Pinguland
Renoir Kourios [52:100] Renoir - ................................Sulphur
Renoir Enaos[51:100] > Renoir 1 - .............................Wine
Renyios[52:99] > Renoir 2 - ......................................Marble
Stan Drerdoos [85:85] DWorld
silver bmw z3 Clearios [8:10] BeemerVille
Sanchez Roreos [36:84] Sanchville ...........................MARBLE
Sanchez Stristoios[36:83] > Sanchville 2 ...................SULFER
AL-53 Inaios [61:89] Smittyvile.....................................Mar ble
Al-53 Ustios[62:90] Al-Ville...........................................Wi ne
asjam86 Gartitia [20:54] jamland
carlwhitley Tiaayos [43:84] Bollo Ckamia
evildes Sninios [84:67] Polis evildes
Serious Eldooos [37:18] Serious DW
Chris'svr6 Mudaios [84:47] Jonesville
Dopey Reineos [79:39] Holiday Camp..........................CRYSTAL
rallymadnad Sohuios [46:19] Afection2Detail
panama snoxios [77:26] panamonia
BigDoc Smointoios[82:40] Spottswoode
*hellknight10 Ranaos[80:56] Hellground ......... CRYSTAL
hellknight10 Vayruios[80:55] Caracal ........... MARBLE
hellknight10 Renios[79:55] Slatina ............... WINE*


----------



## asjam86

Got glass need marble anyone fancy it? Got up to 600 glass.

I haven't founded any new colonies yet. I'm building up my town to a suitable level first and boulstering my defenses. Then I'll start to think about setting up a new colony. Is it uber difficult with the colonies as it seems to be from everyones problems.

jam


----------



## chr15barn3s

chr15barn3s said:


> Does anyone fancy lending me some wood and marble?


:repost:


----------



## JamesGarner

the first two colonys arnt to bad its starts to get expensive trying to get a 4th setup properly

big advantages are
being able to collect and ship wood from other islands to were you need it 
being able to have multiple reserch and embasys is cheeper than keep upgrading 1


might be to far away to be usefull but if you/anybody wants to setup another colony on any island im on im happy to donate a couple of k in any resourses your want to help get established quicker
and fend off any attackers


----------



## beardboy

I'm upgrading my palace, and residential palaces or whatever they're called before i setup a 4th colony.

Currently upgrade 1! 

Don't want any corruption in my towns


----------



## JamesGarner

The corruption isnt as bad as i though it was going to be to be honest
7% in two towns doesnt seem to noticible but hopefully the helping hands will get the required savings up a bit faster to upgrade


----------



## beardboy

Yeah - helping hands is brilliant!

I'm gettin loads of wood now, and slowly building up stone, but spending it straight away!


----------



## Dopey

I woke up this morning and i had 35k :thumb: a glitch in the system me thinks!!(but a good one)

Just to add i have spent it all nearly!!!


----------



## JamesGarner

Thants my biggest problem
I keep it in the background most of the day and have building/upgrades going on ALL the time so never build up any big resourses even with 100-150 people in every resourse

If i just left it alone for a couple of days and id be overflowing


----------



## Deano

anyone else having probs logging on? wont accept my password or send me it when i requested.


----------



## Dopey

seems ok to me


----------



## finallyanameica

I'm on fine. 

I'm saving for my fourth colony - upgrading my palace atm and then my 2 GRs. Just the corruption in my new colony thats going to be the problem while I set up and upgrade the GR on it.


----------



## EvilDes

Right guys, this may sound daft, but I've just tried to look for some wine local to me and tried to buy some (probably at a daft cost) but it says "The trade fleet doesn´t have any freight". I'm sure I'm missing something very simple here, but what the hell?? Do I need to build these trade ships? Thought they were part of it already. I've got some ram ships, but that's it.

If anybody wants any Sulpher in exchange for some wine or marble, let me know!


----------



## EvilDes

Oh, and this game reminds of this:

http://www.zonesega.com/covers/megadrive/Mega-Lo-Mania [EUR].jpg

:lol:


----------



## Deano

weird. i'm defo using the right password but it won't let me on.


----------



## finallyanameica

I'll trade some marble for some sulpher - how much?


----------



## EvilDes

I can spare a few hundred methinks, is that ok? Not done a trade before though so no idea how to do it :lol:


----------



## EvilDes

Panama - I'm having no troubles either chap. You been on it today?


----------



## Dopey

EvilDes said:


> Right guys, this may sound daft, but I've just tried to look for some wine local to me and tried to buy some (probably at a daft cost) but it says "The trade fleet doesn´t have any freight". I'm sure I'm missing something very simple here, but what the hell?? Do I need to build these trade ships? Thought they were part of it already. I've got some ram ships, but that's it.
> 
> If anybody wants any Sulpher in exchange for some wine or marble, let me know!


You need trade ships


----------



## finallyanameica

We just agree on how much then you go to world view, go to 60:15 Phapaios then Mattville - click on transport goods then just put in how much you want to send. You need to have enought cargo ships free though!


----------



## EvilDes

Righteo, done that - I had trade ships, but was looking in the wrong place. I've sent you 250 sulphur chap! Says it's going to take 19hours though :lol:


----------



## EvilDes

Oh, and I'm at 84:67 Kobi


----------



## finallyanameica

No worries, 250 marble on its way


----------



## EvilDes

Spot on matey, pleasure doing business


----------



## chr15barn3s

panama said:


> weird. i'm defo using the right password but it won't let me on.


Have you selected the right world on the left?


----------



## Dopey

chr15barn3s said:


> Have you selected the right world on the left?


Yea i did that too!! lol


----------



## Dopey

If you are going to be pillaged, can you not put your stuff up for sale? it takes it off your total and you cant see it in the warehouse?? so it must be safe that way? can someone check this out, and see if im doing/understanding it right??


----------



## Al-53

whats the best way to build up gold....mine is going fast..it says 350 a hour....what do I need to do to get it up....I have a colonie also

AL


----------



## finallyanameica

Take people out of mills, vineyards, etc. also make sure you've got people coming - make sure you've got space for them in your town hall and make sure happiness is up


----------



## Deano

i still cant log in. i'm getting withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## Deano

chr15barn3s said:


> Have you selected the right world on the left?


yeah made sure i did that.


----------



## Al-53

ok...more questions...I have some cyrstal on 1 island..how do I send it the my colony...I tried to and I see no way to do it..just can send wine...wood and marble...

AL


----------



## Stan

First you must have free trade ships & action points, then click on yout trading port & you will see half way down " send out trade ships" with clickable name of your colony.


----------



## finallyanameica

Al-53 said:


> ok...more questions...I have some cyrstal on 1 island..how do I send it the my colony...I tried to and I see no way to do it..just can send wine...wood and marble...
> 
> AL


Make sure you have action points on the island - under the town name next to cargo ships, there is an arrow pointing to a number, this is your current available action points. 
Make sure you have ships available to take it! 
Cant think of anything else atm that would stop you sending stuff...


----------



## Al-53

Stan said:


> First you must have free trade ships & action points, then click on yout trading port & you will see half way down " send out trade ships" with clickable name of your colony.


thanks..that did it.....I searched for a hour to find a answer....

Thanks

AL


----------



## Dopey

Anyone have any stone?? im using it like is bog paper!! i have crystal and wood, and if i owe anything to anyone please say, its hard to stay on to, of what i have had for free and bought, 

Please i need stone

I'm researching Foreign Cultures now, so will be joining the DW alliance soon


----------



## Al-53

Dopey said:


> Anyone have any stone?? im using it like is bog paper!! i have crystal and wood, and if i owe anything to anyone please say, its hard to stay on to, of what i have had for free and bought,
> 
> Please i need stone
> 
> I'm researching Foreign Cultures now, so will be joining the DW alliance soon


I have stone.....500 stone for 500 crystal...send co ord and mine is 61:89

AL


----------



## Dopey

Al-53 said:


> I have stone.....500 stone for 500 crystal...send co ord and mine is 61:89
> 
> AL


I have no available ship right now, its due in at 19.06.2008 23:12:30 (can i put 500 on one ship? Trading port level 3) i should have looked first!! but if you put yours on i promises i will send 500 to you asap

Reineos[79:39] > Holiday Camp


----------



## Dopey

I lie!! (didn't know i could send 3 ships out!!) sending 200 to you now, will send the rest 2morrow


----------



## Al-53

ok....marble sent....I just needed your co ords....

AL


----------



## Dopey

Al-53 said:


> ok....marble sent....I just needed your co ords....
> 
> AL


Reineos[79:39] > Holiday Camp

Ta Mucho :thumb:


----------



## dinodog

name:hitman
world: polis
smebios63:70


----------



## Dopey

you need any wood? combo of the 300? wood/crystal mix? or all crystal


----------



## dinodog

is this game really slow?


----------



## silver bmw z3

Can be a little, you just check in a few times a day and tweak a bit. I've been playing a few weeks ish and I've got 3 islands and been in quite a few battles so not totally slow.


----------



## Dopey

I like it slow, you can go and do other things, i think that's the whole idea of it, and the attraction of it, its not like a fast sim, you have to stay with a sim, and turn it off and get back to it, this carry's on, whether you close it off or not,


----------



## Al-53

Dopey said:


> you need any wood? combo of the 300? wood/crystal mix? or all crystal


I have plenty wood..I need cyrstal to expand research.....

Al


----------



## dinodog

oh i see its an on going game when your not loged in :thumb:


----------



## Dopey

Al-53 said:


> I have plenty wood..I need crystal to expand research.....
> 
> Al


Ok, n/p will send it in a first class ship recorded sighed for, just make sure your in :lol:


----------



## Dopey

> oh i see its an on going game when your not loged in


Yea so make sure you have sorted your stuff out, before you log off, it will keep running


----------



## EvilDes

Anybody got any wine or crystal for some sulphur? About 250 of each would be verrrrry handy


----------



## Dopey

Al-53 said:


> I have plenty wood..I need cyrstal to expand research.....
> 
> Al


Just sent the rest of your stuff


----------



## Dopey

EvilDes said:


> Anybody got any wine or crystal for some sulphur? About 250 of each would be verrrrry handy


I have Crystal, but no ships untill about 14:00


----------



## EvilDes

I'm leaving work at 12 so won't be online over the weekend due to no t'internet at home currently, so if I send you 250 sulphur, can I rely on you to send me 250 Crystal? :lol:

Bugger it, I'll send it anyway :lol:


----------



## EvilDes

Annnnnd sent  250 sulphur on the way, says 9 hours


----------



## Affection to Detail

Maybe we should set a seperate thread for trades and attacks etc.

Anyway I can't trade yet or join the alliance but I've been attacked twice by my neighbour so if anyone wants to return the favour, or more than one person its

Epsilon Necrohol Sohuios[46:19]

Thanks

Nad


----------



## Dopey

EvilDes said:


> I'm leaving work at 12 so won't be online over the weekend due to no t'internet at home currently, so if I send you 250 sulphur, can I rely on you to send me 250 Crystal? :lol:
> 
> Bugger it, I'll send it anyway :lol:


You don't trust me!! :lol:

I will send it on the first available ship i have :thumb:


----------



## Dopey

Affection to Detail said:


> Maybe we should set a seperate thread for trades and attacks etc.
> 
> Anyway I can't trade yet or join the alliance but I've been attacked twice by my neighbour so if anyone wants to return the favour, or more than one person its
> 
> Epsilon Necrohol Sohuios[46:19]
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nad


Why didn't you say you was being attacked? people could have helped, alliance or not, im just waiting for some stone, to build my embassy now, then i will be in the alliance


----------



## Gandi

Affection to Detail said:


> Maybe we should set a seperate thread for trades and attacks etc.
> 
> Anyway I can't trade yet or join the alliance but I've been attacked twice by my neighbour so if anyone wants to return the favour, or more than one person its
> 
> Epsilon Necrohol Sohuios[46:19]
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nad


Whats his Name?


----------



## Al-53

ok...all my shipments have been sent out...

one to Dopey.....marble...

one to silverbmwz3icus ....I forgot why ..but he needed it...lol....wine I think he needed.....

so all is on there way 

we should have a seperate thread for wants and trades....and this thread for helping refine our towns with tips....and helping out others.....

AL


----------



## Dopey

Al yours is all on its way now too (check for me though please)


I need MORE stone if anyone has got any at all, swap for crystal


----------



## chris'svr6

Right then....having met up with their "General" today, i have conducted open disscussions with the alliance known as TGO, they are happy to engage in open, friendly trade with our own alliance. So trade at will. :thumb:


----------



## Gandi

Ill get a peace treaty on the go to


----------



## Dopey

chris'svr6 said:


> Right then....having met up with their "General" today, i have conducted open disscussions with the alliance known as TGO, they are happy to engage in open, friendly trade with our own alliance. So trade at will. :thumb:


Excellent news!!
Is this on a 1to1 trade? Explain the benefits' if not


----------



## chris'svr6

anybody want any wine?? i need crystal and sulfur. 

Dopey....i believe so, i have been anyway.


----------



## Dopey

chris'svr6 said:


> anybody want any wine?? i need crystal and sulfur.
> 
> Dopey....i believe so, i have been anyway.


I will send you some crystal asap, i have to build up my town to get an action point first can you hang on? i will send you 300 (wine will be good) a nice little full boded Chianti, with a full body, if you don't have that any slop will do as long as i can get plooterd on it!!

i need you co-ordinates, and name

Mine are (Reineos[79:39] > Holiday Camp)


----------



## chris'svr6

300 wine on its way :thumb:

85:47 Mudaios - Jonesville thank you


----------



## Dopey

EvilDes said:


> I'm leaving work at 12 so won't be online over the weekend due to no t'internet at home currently, so if I send you 250 sulphur, can I rely on you to send me 250 Crystal? :lol: Bugger it, I'll send it anyway :lol:


 seeing your not back till Monday i will send it off tomorrow for you, but i wont forget



> chris'svr6
> PC Perfectionist
> 
> 300 wine on its way
> 85:47 Mudaios - Jonesville thank you


I will send it to you in about 2 1/2 hours, just loading my level 6 town up now, that will give me another action point, to send the crystal to you (i hope that's the way it works anyway)


----------



## chr15barn3s

This games addictive! Could still do with some marble if anyones feeling generous. Could trade some crystal but I don't have too much at the mo.


----------



## Dopey

EvilDes sent 300 crystal
chris'svr6 sent 300 Crystal

Both on there way now

Thanks guys


----------



## Affection to Detail

Dopey said:


> Why didn't you say you was being attacked? people could have helped, alliance or not, im just waiting for some stone, to build my embassy now, then i will be in the alliance


I would have done but I was away at the time.



Gandi said:


> Whats his Name?


Details were in the original post and now below.

Epsilon Necrohol Sohuios[46:19]


----------



## Al-53

ok...I need sulphur....500 marble for 500 sulphur....I need to build some war ships incase we need them for the alliance....

AL


----------



## Dopey

Al you got any more stone? for glass? 300?

Or anyone need glass for stone?


----------



## Al-53

Dopey said:


> Al you got any more stone? for glass? 300?
> 
> Or anyone need glass for stone?


ok...sending 300 stone to you....boy your using the stone like crazy....you building a pyramid there....lol

AL


----------



## Dopey

Al-53 said:


> ok...sending 300 stone to you....boy your using the stone like crazy....you building a pyramid there....lol
> 
> AL


:lol: Yea 4 storeys high!! and a brick *hi*house :lol:


----------



## Dopey

I have just asked to join the alliance i think there's 14 so far??


----------



## chris'svr6

I have asked, but ain't built me Embassy yet :wall::wall:, How much resources do i need to build one, so i can stock up!!


----------



## Dopey

chris'svr6 said:


> Right then....having met up with their "General" today, i have conducted open disscussions with the alliance known as TGO, they are happy to engage in open, friendly trade with our own alliance. So trade at will. :thumb:


*

How dus that work? and how do i know how to contact them for resources and help etc*


----------



## chris'svr6

The "General" assured me that he would spread the word through his command, that we weren't to be touched, and could be regarded as "friendlys" to trade and help each other out, you'll just have to ask one of the members what you need, they seem to sort there sh*t out quite quickly, nice bunch, never had any probs. Anyone with an alliance tag of: TGO should be more than willing to help you out, you just need to find them!


----------



## chris'svr6

check out 84:47, you can't miss em, if there abit too far away, maybe someone could open discussions with another big alliance at another part of the world.......then domination


----------



## Dopey

Chris all i can find is this.....Great old ones (tgo) is that them?

found them they have 13 yea ok got them


----------



## chris'svr6

There the ones!!!


----------



## Dopey

who's doing the alliance thing (i will feel a bit safer them!!)


----------



## Dopey

I should explain why i need so much stone, i have been slacking on some buildings, and over doing it on others (warehouse is 8) but my town is 6 but the wall is less (4 building that up tonight to 5) and some of the others are down, so im trying to level things up a bit, im not going crazy on the port, i can only send 3 ships out (3 Action points) i need my town to be 10 before i get another action point, my barracks is a 7 (to get the Phalanx, i have 3 now) tavern is 3 Academy is 6

all this in i think about 5 days?


----------



## Affection to Detail

Affection to Detail said:


> I would have done but I was away at the time.
> 
> Details were in the original post and now below.
> 
> Epsilon Necrohol Sohuios[46:19]


This bloke just attacked me again, can anyone come and sort him out pls!!


----------



## Al-53

we need sulfur traders now.....I got word there is a pillaging alliance building up 

my next colony needs to be sulphur...but that will be awhile...lol...my gold flies out fast.....

I also caught a spy today in my town

AL


----------



## Affection to Detail

Al-53 said:


> we need sulfur traders now.....I got word there is a pillaging alliance building up
> 
> my next colony needs to be sulphur...but that will be awhile...lol...my gold flies out fast.....
> 
> I also caught a spy today in my town
> 
> AL


I had loads of sulphur but just been attacked a 5th time now by my neighbour so am loosing it all.


----------



## chris'svr6

right then, time to teach the little shi* a lesson....we need to co-ordinate this attack, so some arrive at the same time, or wave after wave, if thats posible, he's only level 4/5, so no big fish..anyone else wanna catscrap???


----------



## sanchez

why not


----------



## finallyanameica

I'm up for it

Can throw around 15 phalanx, 15 swordsmen and 30 slingers at him - also got a few war ships to blockade his harbour.

Anyone got a spy in there yet to see what hes got? Its a sulpher island so he could have a fair size army


----------



## chris'svr6

Right, sent 3 ships to blockade his harbour...5 slingers, 3 swordsmen, and 3 phalanx to shut him up!! will be there in 15hrs!! But will be worth the wait.


----------



## sanchez

I cant find him on that island???


----------



## finallyanameica

He's Polis to the right of A2D


----------



## chris'svr6

Necrohol Sohuios[46:19] He's just on the right hand side of affection to detail, city is called Polis, Player: Necrohol


----------



## sanchez

Right just sent, 30 slingers, 5 swordsmen, 5 phalnaxs, 1 ram and a cook, It's gonna take 22hrs
And a Ram ship and a Ballista ship...think that should do for now...


----------



## finallyanameica

Right, just waiting for a few troop movements and a ship to finish building and then I'll send a few at him. Should be in about an hour.

Have you IGPMd him to ask him why he's pillaging you?


----------



## chris'svr6

well, keep us updated....hope the little ba***rd burns :lol:, I hope you leave some stuff for me :thumb:


----------



## Dopey

finallyanameica
What do i owe you? i cant remember, i have a spare ship now



Please everyone check that i have sent you what i owe you, just in case i forgot, i don't want to pee anyone off, i might ask you for a favour and you wont return it cuz i let you down, and i don't want to do that


----------



## finallyanameica

Right, as A2D is not online I've PMd the guy to see why he is pillaging him. If he's not got a decent reason then I'm all for getting him and will hit him hard. However, if he has a good reason.... I'll leave the rest to the Alliance Diplomat!

Dopey - I have no idea! It wasnt much of anything so dont worry bout it


----------



## Dopey

> Dopey - I have no idea! It wasnt much of anything so dont worry bout it


You have too much money and goods!! :lol: thanks for that though

Anyone needing crystal? i have some spare, if your starting up FREE if your not 1 for 1 with whatever you have, i can always do with stone or wine


----------



## Stan

Anyone want Wine i have 300-600 to trade for marble.
TIA

Sayotia[86:85] > DWorld 2


----------



## Dopey

Stan you need any crystal for wine? 300 for a 1:1 ??


----------



## sanchez

Stan said:


> Anyone want Wine i have 300-600 to trade for marble.
> TIA
> 
> Sayotia[86:85] > DWorld 2


Ill trade you 600 wine for marble.


----------



## Dopey

chrissvr6 
sending it now m8


----------



## Dopey

If everyone trades on a 1:1 whatever goods you have its best, we are an alliance, you might need troops at some stage and help in defending yourself, no one gona charge you for that, help each other out, that way we get bigger and stronger faster


----------



## Stan

sanchez said:


> Ill trade you 600 wine for marble.


Yep thats what i need where are you

Sayotia[86:85] > DWorld 2


----------



## sanchez

Stan said:


> Yep thats what i need where are you
> 
> Sayotia[86:85] > DWorld 2


600 marble on its way

Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville


----------



## Dopey

Ok have i sent everything to everyone? please check for me!!


----------



## chris'svr6

anyone got any sulfur???


----------



## Dopey

I need more stone for Crystal anyone? 1:1 trade?


----------



## Dopey

Chris if it helps you out, i can send you a little (i don't mine it) 100 surfer and 200 crystal to make up for the load (i only have 270 sulphur) my ship come in at 21:00

Give me a PM if you cant get any by 21:00 and i will send it off to you


----------



## finallyanameica

Right, the guys replied - very appologetic, etc, etc. He wont do it again, etc, etc. So, A2D taht should be your problem sorted. I'll tell him that we wont send any more ppl against him but you lot that have already sent ppl just let them go and loot away!


----------



## Dopey

:lol: nice one, you play with fire you get burnt!!


----------



## chris'svr6

how do you nick someones gold??? i've got a spy in the camp, but whats the point of spending the money to find out what they've got if you can't take it??


----------



## Renoir

chris'svr6 said:


> how do you nick someones gold??? i've got a spy in the camp, but whats the point of spending the money to find out what they've got if you can't take it??


you need to click on their island and then click 'pillage' and the right hand side.......... Careful though, they might have a better equipped army than you and pillage you back!!


----------



## chris'svr6

I've tried that (pillage)...but i just end up with wood!! he's got 13000 gold i want!!


----------



## Dopey

Chris the best way to get gold is sell something


----------



## Dopey

Have a look at this to animate the game, i just loaded it, it looks a lot better

http://board.ikariam.com/thread.php?threadid=10202&hilight=animation


----------



## chris'svr6

Anyone got any spare ships to help me out...i'm being attacked on both my collonies

Mudaios[84:47] > Jonesville
Yorios[88:47] > Stamford


----------



## Affection to Detail

finallyanameica said:


> Right, just waiting for a few troop movements and a ship to finish building and then I'll send a few at him. Should be in about an hour.
> 
> Have you IGPMd him to ask him why he's pillaging you?


I did IGPM, he never got back to me. i warned him against doing it, he didn't listen.



finallyanameica said:


> Right, as A2D is not online I've PMd the guy to see why he is pillaging him. If he's not got a decent reason then I'm all for getting him and will hit him hard. However, if he has a good reason.... I'll leave the rest to the Alliance Diplomat!
> 
> Dopey - I have no idea! It wasnt much of anything so dont worry bout it


He will have no decent reason, he does nothing to help the island either.



finallyanameica said:


> Right, the guys replied - very appologetic, etc, etc. He wont do it again, etc, etc. So, A2D taht should be your problem sorted. I'll tell him that we wont send any more ppl against him but you lot that have already sent ppl just let them go and loot away!


What was his reason in the end? I want all my stuff back as well :lol:



Dopey said:


> :lol: nice one, you play with fire you get burnt!!


Thanks for all your help guys!!


----------



## Dopey

Yea pm him tell him you want ALL your pillaged goods back, or you will attack again, threaten him, don't ask him nicely

chris'svr6 is being attacked on both hi islands, im not close enough to help him though


----------



## asjam86

Right building my first museum hows it all work all this cultural treaty stuff?

Also I have plenty of glass for marble anyone?

Cheers
jam


----------



## Deano

i got loads of wine if anyone fancies getting ratted! i just built my first colony. how do you build on it? its just showing a pile of rubble with no timer on it or anything.


----------



## chris'svr6

attack over, must have chickened out.....no fight report!!


----------



## zogzog60

panama said:


> i got loads of wine if anyone fancies getting ratted! i just built my first colony. how do you build on it? its just showing a pile of rubble with no timer on it or anything.


I would like to trade some wine! How about some sulphur? If you would prefer it you could have some building material!

I have just finished my first colony as well, the rubble will eventually dissapear and it will appear as your first town!


----------



## Dopey

zogzog60 

Whats your coordinates?


----------



## zogzog60

43:21 Hamilton

how much are you sending and I'll send the same sulphur to your co-ordinates!


----------



## Dopey

I have no ships, and only have crystal 

PM chris'svr6 he wants sulphur


----------



## zogzog60

Apologies, thought you were the guy on the last page offering wine! Cheers for the tip too!


----------



## Affection to Detail

I have SULPHUR, need CRYSTAL OR MARBLE. Got two cargo ships atm. Solhoius 46:19 Afectiontodetail


----------



## Dopey

I have crystal need mostly Marble, and some wine, i can (if you want) mix Crystal x wood 

ATD if you don't get any joy, i have a ship coming in in the afternoon, (i don't really need sulphur) but if it helps you out.....and your a long way away....


----------



## Al-53

Affection to Detail said:


> I have SULPHUR, need CRYSTAL OR MARBLE. Got two cargo ships atm. Solhoius 46:19 Afectiontodetail


trade dopey the sulphur for cyrstal...I will trad dopey marble for the sulphur....that way every one makes out

AL


----------



## Affection to Detail

Al-53 said:


> trade dopey the sulphur for cyrstal...I will trad dopey marble for the sulphur....that way every one makes out
> 
> AL


Shall I just sent the Sulphur direct to yourself, is that possible or does it need to be a two way thing?


----------



## silver bmw z3

Damn, you leave for a few days and all your islands are at their max storage capacity of various things! TIme for some warehouse upgrades methinks.


----------



## beardboy

Can anyone that's close to me, ship me 2000 crystal please?

I've got wine, wood or gold to trade. :thumb:

Renios[79:55] > London


----------



## Dopey

2000!!!


----------



## Dopey

ATD i will send you 300 crystal now, then someone can send me marble


----------



## beardboy

Yeah, 2000 would be good 

Trying to upgrade governors residences


----------



## Dopey

sorry i have no ware near that, i only have 385 right now...but! @ 52 an hour, my next ship is in at 23:00 so i should have a bit more by then, do you want to trade? for marble?


----------



## Dopey

I have just colonised a Marble island (god i need to :lol: )


----------



## beardboy

I haven't got any marble spare unfortunately, as i need 5000 to build up this residence


----------



## sanchez

Need Glass...

Got marble about 1000 i can spare


----------



## Dopey

sanchez you wana swap my glass for marble i will send you 300 @ 23:00 hours?


----------



## Renoir

I've got loads of people in all three colonies who aren't donating to the mines, what's everyone doing, just have a friendly word in their ear??


----------



## beardboy

I message them telling them to donate - if they don't, and they're alliance free, they get pillaged


----------



## Dopey

Yea just pm them all, it don't hurt to just ask, stick some cash in first yourself, some people are selfish, and never put a thing in


----------



## Renoir

Done, see what happens..........


----------



## Dopey

I just started a new colony up, and i cant mine? is that because of corruption?


----------



## Dopey

Sorted it out, i think it was a game lag


----------



## dinodog

Help please;
why dose my Population say -156 ?


----------



## Dopey

Just a tip, this might work and it might not, to keep pillagers away at fist glance, make the name of your town, eg Marble city 4 or or Crystal City 3, (even if its your only town/city that way at first glance, it looks like you have a lot of towns/city's and it could put pillagers off raiding you, just a thought


----------



## Dopey

dinodog said:


> Help please;
> why dose my Population say -156 ?


there not happy and leaving the town, you have to give them wine and culture (a museum) that's just a guess though i haven't had that problem


----------



## silver bmw z3

Dopey said:


> there not happy and leaving the town, you have to give them wine and culture (a museum) that's just a guess though i haven't had that problem


I think he's referring to when you click on the town - populations seem to show as negative in there I think.


----------



## dinodog

silver bmw z3 said:


> I think he's referring to when you click on the town - populations seem to show as negative in there I think.


Yes thats right, just need to get a museum.


----------



## Stan

dinodog said:


> Help please;
> why dose my Population say -156 ?


It's just a glitch in the programming


----------



## finallyanameica

Stan said:


> It's just a glitch in the programming


Yep. Thinks its something to do with how many people you have working - ie in saw mills, quarrys, academies, etc.

Anyhow - thats me done for a few days. I'm now in vacation mode until Thurs/Fri so if anywants any treaties or trades etc they'll be sorted on my return!


----------



## Stan

I have wine for trade 300 -600 i need marble.

Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld


----------



## Dopey

Stan im doing Marble right now, i have 75 at the moment and churning out 19 an hour so at midnight i will send you (about) 175 or whatever i have will you swap this amount for the same in wine (or more if your feeling generous) :thumb:

Nayteos[77:38] > Marble City 4


----------



## Stan

Will send right now


----------



## Dopey

Ta Mucho give me your coordinates


----------



## JamesGarner

After lots of marble 2000 ish
can trade sulpher crystal or wine


----------



## EvilDes

Dopey said:


> You don't trust me!! :lol:
> 
> I will send it on the first available ship i have :thumb:


Did you forget about me chap? :wave: Waiting for my crystal


----------



## EvilDes

Dopey said:


> EvilDes sent 300 crystal
> chris'svr6 sent 300 Crystal
> 
> Both on there way now
> 
> Thanks guys


Oooo, just spotted this, didn't receive it matey


----------



## chr15barn3s

Does anyone need any Crystal Glass? Got about 1000 I could spare in exchange for other things.


----------



## sanchez

Go to the Trdae thread


----------



## Dopey

EvilDes said:


> Oooo, just spotted this, didn't receive it matey


Did you get it? if not i will send it give me your coordinates again :thumb:


----------



## EvilDes

Hi mate, no, never got it, details are:

Sninios[84:67] - Kobi

Nice one chap


----------



## Dopey

EvilDes said:


> Hi mate, no, never got it, details are:
> 
> Sninios[84:67] - Kobi
> 
> Nice one chap


Ok that's on its way to you now (300 Crystal) sorry about that, its hard to keep up sometimes


----------



## EvilDes

Ok matey no worries :lol:


----------



## Dopey

Is there any benefits from having a bigger embassy (level 3) & a bigger palace? i have that one on level 1 only, and cant see any point in having them bigger (you just have more corruption and bigger payments to make!!


----------



## chris'svr6

as far as i can make out, you cannot establish another colony without expanding your palace, so yes you do need it to make progress in the game quicker


----------



## zogzog60

I need to expand my storage capacity so that I can upgrade my palace, as I currently do not have enough storage for all the wood I need, what do I need to upgrade, I am in the process of upgrading my town centre for the second time, as the first time made not difference! When finished will be level 6


----------



## Dopey

> I need to expand my storage capacity so that I can upgrade my palace, as I currently do not have enough storage for all the wood I need, what do I need to upgrade, I am in the process of upgrading my town centre for the second time, as the first time made not difference! When finished will be level 6


your warehouse


----------



## zogzog60

Never even thought of that mate, cheers for the tip, seems so obvious now!


----------



## Dopey

This is just a thought,

how about the alliance setting up a group of islands with all that we need (17 of us in it) stone glass wine and sulphur, we colonise (the 4 group of islands) then help each other out, trading swapping goods, we are all next to each other so it wont take long to build up a very strong group with the short distances involved, we can also spend less on defence, and walls etc, (we wont be attaching each other) then when we feel we have a very strong base we can concentrate on the army's and sea defences, then as other come along they wont be as strong as us and we can dominant a very large aria? but we will have to start off on island with a zero population, and any threat that we get can be dealt with on mass, no one would stand a chance against us

Please discus


----------



## EvilDes

I like the idea Dopey - not quite so dopey after all :thumb:

Unfortunately, I think I must be doing something wrong as I don't even have an embassy yet. :lol: Bleh.

Also, quick question, action points. How do they come about?


----------



## Dopey

I think it works out something like this, the bigger your town hall is the more you get,i think you start off with 2 action points, then when you get to level 5 you get one more, then another at level 10, something along them lines anyway


Going back to a series of DW islands, another benefit would be you could have your trading posts just on a level 1 put all your surplus goods on their (everyone will do this) and put the price as just 1 gold,( obviously there no one around but us at first to buy them anyway) then as and when people want goods they can just pick them up themselves with there own ships


----------



## Dopey

What to do next? Greek Fire or Ballistics??


----------



## Dopey

I might go for Geometry its 4% less on building costs (always looking at me wallet) :lol:


----------



## Deano

just checked my military and it says "own troop movements" and their mission is an attack on my town? WTF?


----------



## Dopey

panama said:


> just checked my military and it says "own troop movements" and their mission is an attack on my town? WTF?


:lol:


----------



## sanchez

panama said:


> just checked my military and it says "own troop movements" and their mission is an attack on my town? WTF?


It's a glitch in the game when your trading


----------



## Al-53

OK...I am getting ready to get my second colony..now should I do suphur as I want this to build a army..or should I do another marble one and trade marble here with the sulphur island people....

list all people on sulphur islands and co ords ..I need a supplier close so we can trade if I do another marblle island

AL


----------



## sanchez

How much sulfer do you need??


----------



## EvilDes

I'm on a sulphur island, coords in my profile 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Ruthless

heres my COords - Blookios[57:73]

just started but im struggling for wood if anyone wants to make a donation lol!


----------



## Affection to Detail

Al-53 said:


> OK...I am getting ready to get my second colony..now should I do suphur as I want this to build a army..or should I do another marble one and trade marble here with the sulphur island people....
> 
> list all people on sulphur islands and co ords ..I need a supplier close so we can trade if I do another marblle island
> 
> AL


Best bet imo is try to become self sufficient if needed. I've got sulphur and marble but going for wine next to keep ppl happy.


----------



## EvilDes

Ruthless said:


> heres my COords - Blookios[57:73]
> 
> just started but im struggling for wood if anyone wants to make a donation lol!


You also need to state your name on the island otherwise nobody knows which one you are! If you click on your town hall and at the top is the name of your capital, then to the right you can change this to something you want. You also need a trading port to receive any goods via ship (I think, someone correct me if I'm wrong) otherwise there's nowhere for ships to dock with the goods.

I've just had a look and you're 9 hours away from me. Get some people into the woods cutting the trees down for you!


----------



## Dopey

Al-53 said:


> OK...I am getting ready to get my second colony..now should I do suphur as I want this to build a army..or should I do another marble one and trade marble here with the sulphur island people....
> 
> list all people on sulphur islands and co ords ..I need a supplier close so we can trade if I do another marblle island
> 
> AL


Im thinking of doing my next island next to Chris, its a group of 6 islands, with no one on them at all apart from Chris, a good place to go and just have DW folk there


----------



## JamesGarner

Al-53 said:


> OK...I am getting ready to get my second colony..now should I do suphur as I want this to build a army..or should I do another marble one and trade marble here with the sulphur island people....
> AL


Deffinatly marble over sulpher !
espesially on the same island people will always want to trade with you for it

Ive wish i has made my 4th colony a second marble one rather than sulpher
theres people you can trade sulpher on here

you cannot get enough marble ive got over 200 people collecting the stuff and its what im always short of


----------



## Dopey

I think Marble comes first, then Crystal, then depending how big you want your army, but i would go for wine then sulphur


----------



## EvilDes

Ahhh great, so I got stuffed onto the crappest island to start with? :lol:


----------



## Dopey

> # You already have 1 colonies and a palace level 1! Expand the palace in your home town!


Is this the town hall the embassy or Governor´s Residence there talking about?

also anyone know, if it is the Governor´s Residence its expensive to upgrade, can i just demolish everything, and abandon the island, and then set up on another island without expanding the Governor´s Residence (its on level 1 only)


----------



## Al-53

OK..I just did my second colony..after reading it was best to go for a second Marble colony....so once I have it built up a bit I will be helping those who need marble....so I will trade for crystal and sulphur....

AL


----------



## Dopey

did you move near to Chris?

Stamford [88:47]


----------



## Al-53

Dopey said:


> did you move near to Chris?
> 
> Stamford [88:47]


No....I stayed close to my original island so I can get resources to it fast to get it built up.....once I do a third colony I will venture out....

now I have 2 marble towns and a wine town.......

reason I stayed close is the marble mine is a level 9 now so it puts out marble fast......

AL


----------



## Dopey

Ok im definitly going to move over to him anyway, im just scraping my marble island and taking it all off, including the people, and set up their,


----------



## zogzog60

just applied to become a member of the DW alliance, so cross my fingers my application will be considered!


----------



## _daveR

Didn't quite realise there were 18 pages of this! 

Just signed up I think I'm at "Ighteos 64:49" Although I am not sure, just flicking through the help pages to get an idea of how to start off!


----------



## jamest

How do I join the DW alliance?










<-- location


----------



## Stan

Been attacked today, so anyone feel free to retaliate his camp is Fort Morgan 85:85


----------



## beardboy

Attack being returned:


Attack on Fort Morgan 
 10h 06m 31s

57 units from Bath are on their way to Fort Morgan 
Return

 10h 26m 26s

38 units from Bristol are on their way to Fort Morgan 
Return

 10h 31m 09s

100 units from London are on their way to Fort Morgan 
Return

 Attack on Fort Morgan 
 1D 01h 19m

20 units from Bath are on their way to block the port of Fort Morgan 
Return

 1D 02h 08m

11 units from Bristol are on their way to block the port of Fort Morgan 
Return


----------



## Dopey

how do i send pms to all alliance members

beardboy, i only have 2 ships though i will send them now


----------



## Stan

dont think he stands a chance
cheers:thumb:


----------



## beardboy

Dopey - Click your embassy, and on the left you should have the option 'send to all' :thumb:

2 ships is alright, every little helps


----------



## beardboy

Stan - Teach that bar steward to mess with DW


----------



## Dopey

whats 8 stunden and 1 stunden mean? before i send them?


----------



## Dopey

Hours??


----------



## jamest

Babelfish said stunden = grant (assuming its German)


----------



## Dopey

Anyway for what its worth 2 sips on the way


----------



## JamesGarner

i want to join in but it will take nearly 2 days to get there


----------



## Stan

My smiley in the town hall has just turned green & says eurphoric, never seen that before.


----------



## Stan

JamesGarner said:


> i want to join in but it will take nearly 2 days to get there


just send anyway mop up whats left, which i dont think will be much, but best he feels the full might of DetailingWorld.


----------



## Dopey

Too much wine Stan


----------



## Dopey

JamesGarner said:


> i want to join in but it will take nearly 2 days to get there


james it will register with the guy who's attacking, so he knows that wave after wave is coming for him, it will give you some practice as to what to do, and if there's any booty you'll make some stuff out of it as well


----------



## Deano

some bstard just pillaged my new colony!


----------



## handicap7

Who is it? lets get a look at them and see what can be done about it:devil:


----------



## Deano

doesnt give island co ordinates unless i cant see it. danielw22 from icingdeath did it. i'm going to tell my dad!


----------



## Dopey

Drerdoos[85:85] Fort Morgan


----------



## Dopey

Ouch!! you guys gona rip in to him :lol:


----------



## JamesGarner

Sent a couple of boats worth to pillage
and some to blokade can i cancel the blockade though as they wont be there for 4 days


----------



## handicap7

panama said:


> doesnt give island co ordinates unless i cant see it. danielw22 from icingdeath did it. i'm going to tell my dad!


If you click on the military icon does it give you a report on the battle?
This should tell you who has pillaged and what they have looted from you.
If you click on the name icingdeath is it a link?


----------



## Dopey

JamesGarner said:


> Sent a couple of boats worth to pillage
> and some to blokade can i cancel the blockade though as they wont be there for 4 days


Yes you can call them back


----------



## Dopey

This is the reason im moving my island, the closer we are together the quicker you get help, most of us are days away and the damage has already been done by then


----------



## Deano

handicap7 said:


> If you click on the military icon does it give you a report on the battle?
> This should tell you who has pillaged and what they have looted from you.
> If you click on the name icingdeath is it a link?


yes! got him! augheatia 75:24


----------



## Garry Spight

Hi im new to this what is the best way to get better?


----------



## Garry Spight

Taiuios[59:46] 
These are my co od's


----------



## Ruthless

well been playing it a day, and somehow im banned :S

on the support site just now but no ideas why i have been banned


----------



## Garry Spight

maybe you was too good


----------



## EvilDes

Ruthless said:


> well been playing it a day, and somehow im banned :S
> 
> on the support site just now but no ideas why i have been banned


:doublesho Cheating!

:lol:

Weird one, what was you doing before you got banned?


----------



## Garry Spight

He was trading porn


----------



## Dopey

Garry Spight said:


> Hi im new to this what is the best way to get better?


Build up your town hall 2 lavles bigger than the rest, do research (it can save you ££) depending on what your mining, some are harder than others, its a struggle at first whatever you try to do, just do it slow and take your time


----------



## Garry Spight

ok How to i get other stuff im researching wealth at the min so i can mine sulpher.
how can i get crystal?


----------



## EvilDes

You gotta trade with other people on other islands!  I guess you're on a sulphur island?


----------



## Garry Spight

i dont know these are my co od's
Taiuios[59:46]


----------



## Garry Spight

how do i trade?


----------



## EvilDes

You need a trading post, a trading port and obviously some ships, so a shipyard to build them 

If you click on the trading post when built, you can search for people offering goods and buy them off them. Then your ships head off to collect. You can also sell stuff here if you have any excess.


----------



## Garry Spight

How do i search i have a trading post?


----------



## EvilDes

Click on your trading post, then there's a section called bargain hunter. Select "I am looking for..." then choose whatever you need from the drop down menu and finally click on "Find bargain". But the smaller your trading post, the closer you have to search. By expanding your post, then the further you get to search!


----------



## EvilDes

Oh, Im not sure if anything else is need by the way, I'm still learning myself. So if anybody would care to expand should I have missed anything or made a mistake, then pelase do so


----------



## Garry Spight

do i have to hire a cargo ship?


----------



## EvilDes

No you build them mate  Click on your trading port (not post) and the option to build them is there


----------



## Dopey

Can we have an update on the battle of Fort Morgan? what's going on is it finnished? shall i recall my vast army of ships? (all 2 of them lol) im still 22 hours away from the battle!!!


----------



## handicap7

I have won the sea battle against him and my troops are about 2hrs away.
He must be getting very nervous by now.


----------



## Dopey

Garry Spight said:


> ok How to i get other stuff im researching wealth at the min so i can mine sulpher.
> how can i get crystal?


you have to trade for other materials that you are not mining, do that in the trading thread fist and ask there, if we trade we swap 1 for 1 (its better that way if you have wine or sulphur) otherwise you get a low price, trading on the islands is expensive,

Not only that but you only get ££ its better to have goods than ££ most of the time

23 in the Alliance now!!


----------



## Dopey

handicap7 said:


> I have won the sea battle against him and my troops are about 2hrs away.
> He must be getting very nervous by now.


So the battle is still on then?


----------



## Affection to Detail

Dopey, who is actually moving to 88:47. Will I loose much if I abandon a colony and move?


----------



## Dopey

Chris has 2 towns there i have 1 and at least 2 other alliance members are definitly going to move on there next hop, its going to be a struggle at first for everyone moving, but in the end we will be a lot safer and richer for it


----------



## Dopey

just have a look at this, you can take most everything with you http://board.ikariam.com/thread.php?threadid=13913 when you have done it all, you have to Waite till all your ships are back in the port, then you can abandon the island


----------



## Dopey

There is a Crystal island with Temple of Poseidon on it (cheaper ships) Shaekios [87:48]


----------



## Dopey

I'm on rock and so is Chris, and he also has sulphur, (im getting glass from my other island)


----------



## Deano

i have a colony on curoos 75:23 all on its lonesome. with a sulphur pit.


----------



## Deano

also 6 spaces on my main island, with a vineyard, thats only a short hop from my colony.


----------



## JamesGarner

If people are going to move they may need to do it quite quick
when i started i was the only one about for miles

when new people joined the game the islands soom filled up in under a week


----------



## Gandi

Im going to war with the Town that Attacked Panama and the Town that Attacked DW Tribe. if any wishes to join in ill be arriving at Fort Morgan in just over 8hrs with 88 troops, and my other smaller army of 44 will be arriving at icingdeath in just under 14 hrs


----------



## Deano

Gandi said:


> Im going to war with the Town that Attacked Panama and the Town that Attacked DW Tibe. if any wishes to join in ill be arriving at Fort Morgan in just over 8hrs with 88 troops, and my other smaller army of 44 will be arriving at icingdeath in just under 14 hrs


thanks mate, i'm leveling up my barrack which will take an hour then i need to level up the embassy so i can accept the treaty. i'll send what i have to co-ordinate with your attack.


----------



## Gandi

once you are able to accept the treaty ill leave 10-15 troops with you just as back up untill your all sorted


----------



## Dopey

Im sending 35 units ( icingdeath) time of arrival 26.06.2008 23:33:21


----------



## Dopey

I'm just upgrading my units too, leather shields spears (go faster stripes lol) bronze spearheads


----------



## Dopey

handicap7 said:


> I have won the sea battle against him and my troops are about 2hrs away.
> He must be getting very nervous by now.


So do i call my 2 ships back then?


----------



## Ruthless

made a new account, my Co-Ords are

Tapios[85:60] Ruthless's Crib  on Epsilon


----------



## Dopey

I got this.....



> Sender Subject Town Date
> danielw22 Message Icingdeath [75:24] 26.06.2008 21:57:36
> call off your attack


I'm still carrying on until panama call it off


----------



## Dopey

Ruthless said:


> made a new account, my Co-Ords are
> 
> Tapios[85:60] Ruthless's Crib  on Epsilon


Welcome to the war!! if you can before you set up move closer to us

Kissaios [88:49] on one ot the islands, we have 2 stone and a sulphur already, so chose a Crystal (best) or a wine island

mind you i don't think its that far from us 7h 36m 49s


----------



## Ruthless

how do i move?


----------



## Dopey

I don't think you can m8 on your first island your given what you have, the only way to go it is build a governors residence , then you can start up another island, and move your stuff to that one

Just to add its better for protection, we can get to each other a lot faster that way


----------



## Ruthless

k i will work on a palace and get another piece of land closer


----------



## Dopey

dont worry about ££ too much build up your wood and whatever its more important


----------



## EvilDes

I still don't have the option to build a governor's residence, and don't have any marble even if I did have the option to build it, so I'm kinda stuffed for moving to another island :lol:

I'm only at work until 12 today so won't be able to sort anything out over the weekend, so my efforts for moving will be put into play next week


----------



## sanchez

That guy from Fort Morgan is still coming for me


----------



## Renoir

sanchez said:


> That guy from Fort Morgan is still coming for me


I kicked his ass in a sea battle last night. Hasn't he given up yet?


----------



## handicap7

sanchez said:


> That guy from Fort Morgan is still coming for me


He sent troops at me as well, but at the last second they were withdrawn?
I think its a show of bravado on his part!


----------



## handicap7

Can we get an update on who is sending what troops to and who is currently attacking who as far as battles go?
Thanks


----------



## Dopey

tbh i think your a good candidate for an island move (or at lest a hop) to DW Islands you are a long way form the majority of us and its hard to help defend you, scale down what you have now, and come over to us, Kissaios[88:49] > DW CITY still lots of space to be had

i think its best to start with we have at least 2 stone, 2 glass 1 sulphur and 1 wine island


----------



## Gandi

when im ready to make gandi land 4 ill set up near you, should only take me a few days to get set


----------



## Dopey

Good man, we need all the help we can get


----------



## Gandi

Its a pain as i have a vast army and lost of other stuff going on but im at least 7hrs away


----------



## Dopey

I know what you mean, i gave up a very good stone island, and the mining level was high on it too, so it was easy to get the stuff, its a set back doing it i know, but that's looking at the short term, long term we will be much better off, and i wouldn't be surprised, if i abandon my other crystal town and make the complete move to Kissaios[88:49] > DW CITY once i get established here


----------



## Gandi

2 of my towns are lvl 13 and the other is 6-7, so ill keep those maybe ill get rid of number 3 and move, whats the co-ords of the dw islands.

Iv nearly finished d constructing Gandi land III ready for a move to the DW Island just gota got all my bits over to Gandi I ready to build the new gaff, can i have some co-ords please


----------



## Dopey

Kissaios[88:49] > DW CITY

Theres 2 stone a sulphur and crystal already set up (and being set up) i would say (but its up to you) crystal or wine island is best


----------



## Gandi

crystal would be good coz i can transport back to my other islands.

Should be all setup by 2moz with any luck


----------



## Dopey

Don't forget to deploy your troops and ships and then dismiss them like i said, that way you will have a nice high civilian population right away


What ever you cant take off you can get someone to pillage the rest (i don't know if that's with it £ Gold £ wise though) troop movements cost a lot


----------



## Gandi

didnt have any army on 3rd island anyway


----------



## Dopey

Ok so far 4 of the island have been colonised and 2 more in the next few days, 6 is a good star, we need you all to make the move

Come on guys


----------



## alanjo99

Dopey said:


> Ok so far 4 of the island have been colonised and 2 more in the next few days, 6 is a good star, we need you all to make the move
> 
> Come on guys


I have 3 islands where I am - if I pack up and move am I not going to lose everything ?
I cant afford to materials for a 4th colony for a while so would I have to shut one island down ?

TIA:thumb:


----------



## Dopey

Keep your ports & barracks until last, then start to demolish (you will get materials back as you do it)

deploy your troops and ships and then dismiss them like i said, that way you will have a nice high civilian population right away
and your troops deploy them to when they are on the island dismiss them they will turn in to civilians, but they will only turn in to as many as the level of the town allows, first thing to do is set up your governors residence, that will stop corruption, i lost on the move but i lost very little

Keep your other 2 islands for materials etc,

ship everything to one or both of your islands then you can ship it all to your new one


----------



## chr15barn3s

I'm going to build my 3rd colonie tonight near you guys.


----------



## Dopey

Nice one Chris 

Chris we have someone going on to a wine island soon (2day? 2moroow?) so we have another one


----------



## zogzog60

This game is so annoyingly addictive, and everything takes an AGE to do!


btw I'm moving to wine island hopeefully setting off tonight


----------



## asjam86

OK I've just set up my second island today unfortunatly its not near you guys its near to my original island. Reason is marble. No one has any round my way at all. So I've had to set up an island close by to fund my need. Now I only set this up at midday and already someones attacking my new island 

So I've sent all my goods back to the original island to be stored until the invasion is over. Do these guys just sit around waiting and picking on newbies that sign up?


----------



## Garry Spight

Help i need to trade i cant do anything more till i get some cystal and marble will trade for sulfer


----------



## Garry Spight

I need marble the most so i can build is they anyone to help?


----------



## Dopey

Garry desert your other island and come over to us m8, if we are together no one will attack you, that's why we are doing it

what's your coordinates?


----------



## alanjo99

i'm selling up and will be on my way !


----------



## Garry Spight

how do i do that where is your island how do i get there?


----------



## Garry Spight

These ar my co od's
Taiuios[59:46]
How do i sell up?


----------



## Dopey

go to the globe (top middle of the page) click on that

Navigation your see some numbers in white boxes X and Y put the 4 numbers in there

Kissaios[88:49] its that set of 8 islands


----------



## finallyanameica

How do I find out how long it would take to transport between islands? 
Asking as I'd like to have a colony with you lot, but arent prepared to brake down any of my existing colonies - I simply have too much invested both in the towns and in the resources to move. Need to know if its going to be worth setting up that far away from my base.


----------



## handicap7

finallyanameica said:


> How do I find out how long it would take to transport between islands?
> Asking as I'd like to have a colony with you lot, but arent prepared to brake down any of my existing colonies - I simply have too much invested both in the towns and in the resources to move. Need to know if its going to be worth setting up that far away from my base.


Send a ship out to one of the islands, it will then tell you how long it will take to arrive. Then recall your ship.


----------



## Dopey

You don't have to send a ship out, put these coordinates in Kissaios [88:49] and click on my town and then continue like you was going to transport something, and it will give the time at the bottom

I just did it for you from Matticy its 14h 32m 46s Kissaios [88:49]

Not too bad if you have a good few ships, i do my transporting last thing at night when i have finnished, then its all there in the am


----------



## Dopey

So far there are 9 of us on DW Islands, the more we have the better, the easier and safer it will be for everyone, there's still room on the islands for everyone come on commit yourselves and join the Alliance, if your on this list, then you should be with us, look how many there are of us, we can rally build a force here

Coordinates are Kissaios [88:49] a group of 8 islands, pick one and come over

Alliance Members
Gandi - Gandi Land [61:71]
beardboy - Bath [80:56]
hellknight10 - Hellground [80:56]
JamesGarner - C - Maxville [6:8]
Andy Cap - Bubbaland [79:72]
finallyanameica - Matticy [61:16]
Renoir - Renoir [52:100]
Fiestamk5 - Cartopia 2 [18:33]
Stan - DWorld 2 [86:85]
silverbmwz3 - BeemerVille [8:10]
twhincup - Tortown DW [2:96]
asjam86 - jam land [20:54] - Glass
asjam86 - Chelmsley wood [17:52] - Marble
Al-53 - Smittyville [61:89]
sanchez - Sanchville [36:84]
alanjo99 - ERJ [2:17]
Dopey - CrystalCity3DW [79:39]
Dopey - CITY DW Kissaios[88:49] > 
chris'svr6 - Jonesville [84:47]
panama - colonia [75:23]
Affection to Detail - A2D Marble City [46:20]
chr15barn3s - Chrisborough [94:59]
EvilDes - Kobi [84:67]

Non alliance Members
zogzog60 - Hamilton [23:21]
BigDoc Smointoios - Spottswoode [82:40]
Serious Eldooos - Serious DW [37:18]
carlwhitley Tiaayos - Bollo Ckamia [43:84]
Pingu Tremaios - Pinguland [84:66]
Wonderdetail -
chr15barn3s -
dinodog -


----------



## jamest

I would come over, but I don't know how...I don't even know how to join the alliance.


----------



## finallyanameica

Thats not too bad - my next colony is going to be sulpher so I can just build up my army & navy over there and send them to my other colonies overnight. It wont be for a bit yet though as I have to build up my existing GRs first.


----------



## Dopey

jamest said:


> I would come over, but I don't know how...I don't even know how to join the alliance.


James your 22h 26m 12s hours away from Kissaios [88:49] you don't have to join the alliance yet make the move and you can do it as you go along

To join you need an embassy and then you just search for dwwin or DetailingWorld

and ask, and you'll be in the alliance

But you don't have to be in it to come over to Kissaios [88:49]


----------



## Serious

on my way to Kissaios[88:49]


----------



## jamest

Dopey said:


> James your 22h 26m 12s hours away from Kissaios [88:49] you don't have to join the alliance yet make the move and you can do it as you go along
> 
> To join you need an embassy and then you just search for dwwin or DetailingWorld
> 
> and ask, and you'll be in the alliance
> 
> But you don't have to be in it to come over to Kissaios [88:49]


Oh right, so how do I move then? I take it I need to create a new colony on that island then move all my goods over?


----------



## Dopey

jamest said:


> Oh right, so how do I move then? I take it I need to create a new colony on that island then move all my goods over?


Yes m8 if you have 2 islands, and one isn't very well developed, you can down grade that and then abandon it, then colonise the new one


----------



## jamest

Dopey said:


> Yes m8 if you have 2 islands, and one isn't very well developed, you can down grade that and then abandon it, then colonise the new one


Roger. It may take a while yet, colonies are expensive.


----------



## Dopey

as you demolish you get goods back stone wood etc, so its not a loss


----------



## Dopey

10 of us now on island DW and more coming all the time, thats right now who have set up, im expecting another 3 or 4 2day or 2morrow

make the move guys, don't miss out


----------



## Dopey

Culture......anyone wana do the deed?

Kissaios[88:49] > DW CITY


----------



## alanjo99

Dopey said:


> Culture......anyone wana do the deed?
> 
> Kissaios[88:49] > DW CITY


Packed up my third island and just colonising on 88:49 - My boats are 1 day 7 hours away , so It may take a while for me unitil i'm set up camp. :thumb:


----------



## Dopey

welcome i will count how many on the DW Island now


----------



## Dopey

It looks like there's 14 of us so far!! and probably more making the preparation to make the move, a very good start, and its been less than a week well done everyone

those of you that are in 2 minds, stop thinking about it, and join us we need your help, the more we have the bigger we will get, and force to definitly not to be messed about with, i mean don't you kinda always feel someone is gona pillage you? take all your hard worked goody's away? well that's just not gona happen on DW Island, if any one attacks one then they will feel the force 14 fold!! we are the Daddy's :lol:


----------



## Affection to Detail

I've just set up two colonies there now, marble and crystal. Sulphur plant I've left at 46.20 as i can build boats and armies and ship them over


----------



## Dopey

15 of us now!!


----------



## EvilDes

Right then gentlemen!

This is my current status, what do I do to make the move?

Town Hall – Level 6
Palace – Level 1
Embassy – Level 2
Academy – Level 6
Barracks – Level 4
Warehouse – Level 5
Tavern – Level 3
Hideout – Level 2
Trading Post – Level 3
Trading Port – Level 3
Shipyard – Level 3
Town Wall – Level 4

That's all I've got. Plus 5 trade ships, and 10 Ballista ships. I lost loads of stuff when I was logged off over the weekend.  Booo. 15 Phalanx are all I have left in my army.

Soooooo, what do I do from here to transfer my island over?


----------



## Dopey

RE: Moving Islands

MOVING YOUR CAPITAL

1)build/upgrade your palace

this is only required if you are moving to a new island (I.E. one you do not have a colony on)

2) build a colony in your new area

(again only required if you are moving to a completely new area)

3) build/upgrade your GR


> Abandoning your colony ((ignore 1 to 3)
> 
> demolish every thing you don't need to move out (eg not the harbour yet) you get resources back when you demolish) you don't have to declare it your capital unless its your only island if you at the end of the move have 2 islands you can keep the capital or change it


you GR needs to be at the lvl as the amount of colonies you have at that point to declare it your capital

4)declare new town as your capital (note this will transfer all capital bonuses to your new capital)

5)build up a number of ram ships or slingers ( note this step is opitional, if you choose to follow it, build up a number of rams/ slingers, send them to your new colony, then disband them, this will give you a boost to your population as well as giving you back half your wood, however you need to keep two things in mind

5a) if you disband troops above the pop cap you will lose the citizens, so its best to do it in stages, disband troops to pop cap, upgrade your town hall, repeat, this will allow you to get 2 or 3 town lvls quickly

5b) you have to pay double upkeep to move you troops

6) demo all buildings and turn off your resource production: this will allow you to get part of your investment back from each building

7) transport all your stored up goods to your new town

Cool abandon your old colony

if you have any questions or comments feel free to PM me back


----------



## alanjo99

Be with you at 9 oclock tonight :doublesho

My original islands are a day and a half away - so its a slow process 

SHMBO is on the move too.

I have tones of wine on original island that i will transport across (eventually) so if anyone on DW islands needs some wine drop me a line :thumb:


----------



## Dopey

> SHMBO is on the move too.


I knew we should have made a rule!! no wife's or girlfriends :lol:

There is an easier way to move, demolish everything moving it to another island (to save time) what ships you have send them to another island then dismiss them, and abandon it, you lose more but its a lot less complex , probably the only benefit of the long way round doing it, its saving wood, and a few civilians


----------



## Dopey

Ok update for you all, as far as i can make out...

16 of us now

8 on stone
3 on Crystal islands
3 sulphur
2 wine

Also i have noticed that 2 people (not Alliance) have deserted and left the islands!! do they feel threatened? :lol: and i don’t know how many people have chosen not to colonise the islands because of out overwhelming presence, so the plan for safety seem (so far) to be working well



If you haven't joined us yet please make the effort, it makes it a lot more fun, to them of you that are a long way from us, come on you'll be a lot safer, i did note that reaching level 10 and up to about 15 you have a very strong chance of pillage, to limit this make your port at level 1 or 2 (they can only load so many goods at a slow pace in the allotted time) that will limit the goods they can take from you then, if your port is 5 + they will have a field day!!


----------



## Gandi

Please Check before you attack any one as we have some peace treaties with other alliances. Iv been informed by the NILS alliance that one of his players has come under attack from a few of our members, he is sending me a list of the attackers once i have this i will be contacting those members to arrange for some goods to be sent to the player thay attacked


----------



## JamesGarner

Has anybody reserched Glass yet ?


----------



## Dopey

Have a look at this, its a good guide

http://ikariam.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page

Effect: Allows the usage of Crystal Glass to accelerate research in the Academy


----------



## Serious

Do i need to build an Embassy on every colony?


----------



## Dopey

No just a Governors residence (it stops corruption, although still not necessary but that's the way i do it) you have to have the tow hall & the Governors Residence, the same level, or you will always have it, your next building should be the embassy (then you'll do your alliance stuff)


----------



## Serious

Just asked to join rhe alliance.... booya..


----------



## Dopey

See they let anyone in, to prove it, im in it!!


----------



## Dopey

17 now


----------



## Skodaw

denotia[62:74]>Polis
Sawmill and not much else, so far


----------



## Dopey

Skodaw said:


> denotia[62:74]>Polis
> Sawmill and not much else, so far


Make the move if you have 2 island

pick any one of 8 Kissaios [88:49] :thumb:


----------



## Dopey

The islands are starting to fill up now, please put DW (in caps) after your name, because if your not in the alliance its hard to tell who you are if your not in the alliance, thanks
got to town hall click on that top right there's a smiley face (if not your in trouble lol) above that it says rename......


----------



## Dopey

Attention all on DW Islands (i think there's 20 of us now,


Selling on the trading posts, lets fix prices shall we? everything sells for 99 Gold, if we all stick to that, then people if they want to buy wont have much option (to begin with) as we are the first on them, and there are no other sellers with in 3 selling at the moment


----------



## EvilDes

I'm just building up some cash and I'll be on the move this week sometime hopefully. Any suggestions to which island I should go for? Im on a sulphur island now, so I'm used to that, but if need be I'll get on an island to help benefit everyone


----------



## Dopey

sulpher or wine would be good too many stone for sure, crystal is almost the same


----------



## EvilDes

Righteo then, I'll jump onto one of them when I make the move!


----------



## Dopey

nice one des welcome m8


----------



## SamurI

Just about to set up a coloney on one of the DW islands. Going to go with one of the wine island cause i don't half like a drink!!!

Also going to need some more stone to join the alliance.


----------



## Dopey

I will save some for you im on a stone island, how much will you be needing to start, remember most of your buildings are mostly wood, you shouldn't need a lot of stone up to level 4 ish


----------



## sanchez

Ingeitia[34:83] HELLAS

Is on his way to attack me on Toreeos[35:83] > Sanchville 3

Need help


----------



## handicap7

Okay guys we need to sort out this bloke thats going to attack Sanch! maybe a little diplomacy first? if not then we need to look at co-ordinating an attack on him in force.


----------



## sanchez

All sorted the guy called it off after the threat of the alliance


----------



## handicap7

handicap7 said:


> Okay guys we need to sort out this bloke thats going to attack Sanch! maybe a little diplomacy first? if not then we need to look at co-ordinating an attack on him in force.


Forget that!
He has seen sense an recalled his army.


----------



## Renoir

Still desparate for crystal if anyone has any, have the other three to trade!


----------



## Dopey

If anyone is going to set up with us on DW islands, i think this has proved we need some people on sulphur islands, otherwise we are not going to be able to build a fleet of any kind, and we will struggle to defend ourselves


----------



## Gandi

Dopey said:


> If anyone is going to set up with us on DW islands, i think this has proved we need some people on sulphur islands, otherwise we are not going to be able to build a fleet of any kind, and we will struggle to defend ourselves


Agreed


----------



## Serious

how do i change my capital?


----------



## Dopey

town hall- look at the smiley face on the top right, just above it


----------



## Serious

Sorry mate not the name. I want to declare my new town as my capital. ta.


----------



## Dopey

Ok go to your second city (the one you just started or what to change to you cap city) governors residence click on that and its at the bottom


----------



## Serious

ahhhh cheers..


----------



## Bear

Well since you guys are having so much fun decided to set myself up on: 

Resuos 17:38 > Bearville.

Only lvl 2 and just started so save me a place on DW island:thumb:


----------



## kk1966

Just joined too, now i'll never get no work done.

Town is called 'Atlantea' [41:57]


----------



## Stan

Bear said:


> Only lvl 2 and just started so save me a place on DW island:thumb:


Move islands as soon as possible, plenty of space


----------



## Bear

Stan said:


> Move islands as soon as possible, plenty of space


Will do!


----------



## Serious

are we all on the same world? Epsilon......

Just checking...


----------



## Bear

Yes


----------



## Dopey

The stone island are filling up.......but we have enough of them anyway now, sulphur and wine will help everyone, and don't forget we all trade 1 to 1 so we all win, plenty have helped me out so far, and i have done the same too, so the alliance is working well


Well done everyone, keep it up

and to them that are thinking of moving your all welcome, the more we have the safer we all are


----------



## finallyanameica

Right - should be ready to set up my next colony by the end of the week. I'm looking at going onto a sulpher island and am considering setting it up on the DW group. 
A few questions before I do - what are peoples level of imput into the mills/mines? Also, what levels are they currently at? 
I ask as I have a sulpher island right next to my current colonies that already has large players on that I have a good relationship with and that I know contribute largely towards upgrading. Top and bottom of it - I dont want to move over and be the only one chucking in regularly!


----------



## kk1966

Anyone on Zeta??


----------



## handicap7

finallyanameica said:


> Right - should be ready to set up my next colony by the end of the week. I'm looking at going onto a sulpher island and am considering setting it up on the DW group.
> A few questions before I do - what are peoples level of imput into the mills/mines? Also, what levels are they currently at?
> I ask as I have a sulpher island right next to my current colonies that already has large players on that I have a good relationship with and that I know contribute largely towards upgrading. Top and bottom of it - I dont want to move over and be the only one chucking in regularly!


I think that most of the people that have recently set up shop on the DW islands are still at low levels, however as long as we all agree to put in the pot regularly they should soon become very productive and also cheaper as we can trade amongst ourselves.


----------



## finallyanameica

TBH, as long as everyone on the island chucks in say 3-6 hours worth of production per day then they will soon level up. Like I said, I just dont want to be the only player doing it! But then again, if that turned out to be the case then I could always shut up shop and move back is suppose!


----------



## Dopey

finallyanameica said:


> Right - should be ready to set up my next colony by the end of the week. I'm looking at going onto a sulpher island and am considering setting it up on the DW group.
> A few questions before I do - what are peoples level of imput into the mills/mines? Also, what levels are they currently at?
> I ask as I have a sulpher island right next to my current colonies that already has large players on that I have a good relationship with and that I know contribute largely towards upgrading. Top and bottom of it - I dont want to move over and be the only one chucking in regularly!


A very good question, everyone, and i do mean everyone, should contribute to the island they are on, it dosn't matter how much as long as you make the effort on a regular bases, some people are just building without any though of defending and getting units, some have none at all, everyone has to be as fair as possible, and contribute to the mining (its only right) you take out, and you give back, at the moment my island is 7 for wood and 6 for stone, but most have just come on to the island, at the end of the day, if someone isn't contributing, pm them politely and remind them of the benefits


----------



## Mark J

I'm in.......

Swardeios[81:37] > Norkville 

Ain't got a feckin' clue what I'm doing, but if it helps you lot out just tell me what to do


----------



## Mark J

....for instance, I've checked out some your co-ordinates, but your town names don't appear on the island ?


----------



## Serious

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Anyone on Zeta??


Sorry mate think youll have to start again on Epsilon if you want to be in the DW alliance..


----------



## Mark J

Mark J said:


> ....for instance, I've checked out some your co-ordinates, but your town names don't appear on the island ?


Think I've sussed it - I reg'd at .org and you lot are on .com - I'll start again !:wall:


----------



## Mark J

Right,fingers crossed, I think it's sorted now....

Eldaeos[69:22] > Papsville


----------



## kk1966

Serious said:


> Sorry mate think youll have to start again on Epsilon if you want to be in the DW alliance..


Ok, im keeping my other one on Zeta and have restarted at these coordinates on Epsilom

Smuicios[61:22] > Atlantis


----------



## Serious

I'd Abort the other one mate. People have been banned for signing up twice on the same world. dunno how it would work on different worlds tho.


----------



## finallyanameica

Different worlds are fine I think


----------



## Bear

Could I make a suggestion to you guys that have been playing this game the longest?

In staying alive in this game all of us DW forum members need to stick together and work out what is needed, wood, wine you name it and then distribute it so we have a united force...that is obvious. 
So can I suggest you sticky the easiest way to get to DW world for a newby (that includes myself)?

What lvl you should get your Town hall too, what lvl your trading post should be, how many ships you should make etc....

This will help other people that have never played an online game before but will also stop the trolling of 86 pages of what you are wanting and what you are upto now and stop people going on different worlds, spending their hard earned cash and materials.

I know that online games change day to day but maybe a newby section, mediocre and others should be sticky'd plus a do and don't thread.

Just my 2p worth.


----------



## Mark J

Bear said:


> Could I make a suggestion to you guys that have been playing this game the longest?
> 
> In staying alive in this game all of us DW forum members need to stick together and work out what is needed, wood, wine you name it and then distribute it so we have a united force...that is obvious.
> So can I suggest you sticky the easiest way to get to DW world for a newby (that includes myself)?
> 
> What lvl you should get your Town hall too, what lvl your trading post should be, how many ships you should make etc....
> 
> This will help other people that have never played an online game before but will also stop the trolling of 86 pages of what you are wanting and what you are upto now and stop people going on different worlds, spending their hard earned cash and materials.
> 
> I know that online games change day to day but maybe a newby section, mediocre and others should be sticky'd plus a do and don't thread.
> 
> Just my 2p worth.


Ditto that :thumb:


----------



## finallyanameica

Sounds like a good idea to me.

Sent off to set up a new colony on the DW sulpher island last night, so that should be set up later today!


----------



## Dopey

Well there's 23 of us on the Islands so far


----------



## Dopey

I would say build as little as possible, your town hall palace and embassy level 1 then make the move right away you don't need ships etc to move if you just have that in mind

Read this, and add to it

http://board.ikariam.com/thread.php?threadid=13913

RE: Moving Islands

MOVING YOUR CAPITAL

1)build/upgrade your palace

this is only required if you are moving to a new island (I.E. one you do not have a colony on)

2) build a colony in your new area

(again only required if you are moving to a completely new area)

3) build/upgrade your GR

you GR needs to be at the lvl as the amount of colonies you have at that point to declare it your capital

4)declare new town as your capital (note this will transfer all capital bonuses to your new capital)

5)build up a number of ram ships or slingers ( note this step is opitional, if you choose to follow it, build up a number of rams/ slingers, send them to your new colony, then disband them, this will give you a boost to your population as well as giving you back half your wood, however you need to keep two things in mind

5a) if you disband troops above the pop cap you will lose the citizens, so its best to do it in stages, disband troops to pop cap, upgrade your town hall, repeat, this will allow you to get 2 or 3 town lvls quickly

5b) you have to pay double upkeep to move you troops

6) demo all buildings and turn off your resource production: this will allow you to get part of your investment back from each building

7) transport all your stored up goods to your new town

l abandon your old colony


----------



## kk1966

I know this is going to sound a bit thick....but.....

How or when do i get a palace??


----------



## finallyanameica

You have to research expansion


----------



## Bear

On my way to 88:49 DW Island, should get there is 24 hours.....

I am thinking of demolishing the old town as it is too vulnerable as being so far away so if I do decide to abandon it how do I get the materials back to DW Island?


----------



## Dopey

Your ships use them


----------



## Bear

Right so I have to send the ships back to collect the stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## Dopey

Yes load them and send them to your new island with goods, when you have done all that, you can then send your troops there and dismiss them, this will give you extra population instantly, but you can have more population than the maximum that the town will allow, and send your ram ships etc too, and then dismiss them, that will five you population also


----------



## Dopey

Hi all i need 3 cultural treaty's, anyone have spare room?

Reineos[79:39]

Thanks


----------



## Dopey

2 left now


----------



## Bear

Can I help? Sorry don't know what you mean.


----------



## Dopey

Cultural treaty points, you can only do it if you have a museum though


----------



## Gandi

Iv been away for a week with no internet, couldn't join the battle and all my towns are pissed off, whats been happening else where


----------



## Dopey

The funny thing about it all is this...lol



> lol 6 gold. it definitly cost you more than that to get it. hah
> and btw....nice job posting on your forums what your going to do.
> makes it very easy to get set up for it.
> 
> also....i appreciate your friends resources very much
> =)


----------



## Gandi

Dopey said:


> The funny thing about it all is this...lol


who the fook was that???


----------



## Gandi

Should we not all set up the treaties with each other so we can have troops based in each others towns, that will allow us to get troops to other places quicker


----------



## Dopey

Its kurhan lolville [88:47]

He came to DW and read about our tactics lol


----------



## silver bmw z3

Dopey said:


> Its kurhan lolville [88:47]
> 
> He came to DW and read about our tactics lol


Maybe we should take the site address off our alliance page, not much benefit in having it there versus the downside ?


----------



## Gandi

Dopey said:


> Its kurhan lolville [88:47]
> 
> He came to DW and read about our tactics lol


Im going to occupie his little town to really **** him off


----------



## Dopey

silver bmw z3 said:


> Maybe we should take the site address off our alliance page, not much benefit in having it there versus the downside ?


I agree, its a good thing a small sprat, gave the game away, if it was a big player, we would have been at a big disadvantage

and tbh i think this is better at comms than using the game messenger


----------



## silver bmw z3

Gandi said:


> Im going to occupie his little town to really **** him off


How do you occupy a town?


----------



## Gandi

You cant anymore lol wich sucks


----------



## Dopey

Ok here's a plan (probably not a good one) but its a plan none the less......

I am going to build up my fleet, and have a few stone throwers (about 50 and kit them out to gold, just for defence of my town and protect the ships) and build up my defence walls, as much as possible, im going to concentrate on my fleet of ships and only that, but we need an army, to cut the cost of that, we can have several people making units, some at the lower end, lets say up to barracks level 10? and stop there and try and kit them out in gold to the max or even 1/2 of that say level 5? and someone get units from 5 to 10? and then a few more of you guys can get the bigger stuff from level 10 to 20 and then someone level 20 + ? 

Its just a thought at the moment, but what do you think about it? we will all have to have like Gandi says
"set up the treaties with each other so we can have troops based in each others towns, that will allow us to get troops to other places quicker"


and we could do the same system with the fleet too

get back to me and tell me what you think, i will post this on "its War" and discuss


----------



## Bear

Sounds like a good idea, what do you want me to specialize in?


----------



## Dopey

We definitly need sulphur, that's for sure, do you wont go wrong with that island (and its filling up too)

I read that too fast, you want to try units at mid range? say from 5 to 10? or you want to go higher?


----------



## Al-53

sulphur and crystal is the needed resources...you need it for military upgrades..and to build higher academies to make faster researching....and to increase your GR's....

again..DONATE to your MINES and MILLS>>>it makes a big difference

AL


----------



## Bear

Al-53 said:


> sulphur and crystal is the needed resources...you need it for military upgrades..and to build higher academies to make faster researching....and to increase your GR's....
> 
> again..DONATE to your MINES and MILLS>>>it makes a big difference
> 
> AL


Well only landed on the DW island this afternoon so low on resources.

There is no crystal on this island but the one I came from has, so looks like I will have to keep it after all.


----------



## Maxx?

i might register which world should i join?


----------



## Dopey

Epsilon....


----------



## Dopey

About 30 towns now on DWI


----------



## Maxx?

Ok made my town what do i need to do and is there a group or something i can join


----------



## Dopey

Build your embassy now


----------



## Dopey

Ok im going to try and move my cap 2day and set up a 3rd island, im going for glass, i have a not too bad set up on my stone as far as units go for the size of the town but the upgrades are very glass hungry, so that's why im thinking glass, and i think people are starting to move on to sulphur now, so hopefully that's covered?

Is that ok with everyone?


----------



## Affection to Detail

Yeah no probs, I'm still stuggling. One of our islands is full of newbs which dont seem to be playing....


----------



## Gandi

Affection to Detail said:


> Yeah no probs, I'm still stuggling. One of our islands is full of newbs which dont seem to be playing....


Pillage them


----------



## Stan

Gandi said:


> Pillage them


which island i've action points spare.


----------



## Gandi

Stan said:


> which island i've action points spare.


If it the same island that my 3rd town is on its not worth it lol


----------



## Dopey

Ok out of the 2 Islands (glass) im moving on to i want to know the wood and glass mining levels before i move on to one (im gona pick the best one)

Shaekios[87:48] what's the levels on this for mining? (Crystal 4 wood 6)

Inaoios [89:49] what's the levels on this for mining? (glass 4 wood5)

Thanks guys


----------



## Stan

89;49 very soon to be 5 & 5


----------



## alanjo99

Can anyone answer this - I have loads of citizens free on a level 13 town (hundreds) , now in the wood mine I am on maxium production but someone else in the same mine has nearly double the amount of workers in the mine than me ?

How can this be ?

TIA


----------



## BigDoc

Need to study "helping hands" in Economy I think. 
Remember seeing this question on the Ikariam boards at some stage.


----------



## alanjo99

ah ha !

Thats the one i'm on now !

Cheers for that !


----------



## Serious

Yeay. just got my 4th town, but all unhappy. need to do some serious upgrades now. Then get a masive army together.


----------



## pits

just joined 
[26:47] Polis user name pitslayer got naff all


----------



## EvilDes

Right then, if I was to move islands today, where am I going, what island should I choose, and how the hell do I do it? :lol:


----------



## Serious

Have you got a palace?

The main 4 are 88:49 88:48 89:49 and 89:48 
Pick one that has a mine that you havent already got on your island now.
Click on an empty plot
Click colonise
If you cant, it sould tell you what you need.


----------



## EvilDes

Yeah, I have a palace 

I'll have a gander now and start moving stuff about 

Do I need to keep my old island then?


----------



## EvilDes

Oh, should I choose any type of island in particular to help people out? Im already on Sulphur, but should there be something I should choose in the DW community islands?


----------



## Serious

I think there is plenty of people on each island now. Marble will help you get going faster. 
Keep your old town untill you get your new town sorted so you can make it your new capital. then take all of you people out of the mines, make war ships, send them to your new town, dismiss them to get a population boost.


----------



## EvilDes

Sweet, went for a marble island. Transferring as much stuff as I can aswell to help me out. I'm on Kissaios[88:49]. Going to take me 6 hours to get there though, so it'll be tomorrow morning before I can actually get to do anything with it. But the move has been made


----------



## Serious

This will help.



Dopey said:


> I would say build as little as possible, your town hall palace and embassy level 1 then make the move right away you don't need ships etc to move if you just have that in mind
> 
> Read this, and add to it
> 
> http://board.ikariam.com/thread.php?threadid=13913
> 
> RE: Moving Islands
> 
> MOVING YOUR CAPITAL
> 
> 1)build/upgrade your palace
> 
> this is only required if you are moving to a new island (I.E. one you do not have a colony on)
> 
> 2) build a colony in your new area
> 
> (again only required if you are moving to a completely new area)
> 
> 3) build/upgrade your GR
> 
> you GR needs to be at the lvl as the amount of colonies you have at that point to declare it your capital
> 
> 4)declare new town as your capital (note this will transfer all capital bonuses to your new capital)
> 
> 5)build up a number of ram ships or slingers ( note this step is opitional, if you choose to follow it, build up a number of rams/ slingers, send them to your new colony, then disband them, this will give you a boost to your population as well as giving you back half your wood, however you need to keep two things in mind
> 
> 5a) if you disband troops above the pop cap you will lose the citizens, so its best to do it in stages, disband troops to pop cap, upgrade your town hall, repeat, this will allow you to get 2 or 3 town lvls quickly
> 
> 5b) you have to pay double upkeep to move you troops
> 
> 6) demo all buildings and turn off your resource production: this will allow you to get part of your investment back from each building
> 
> 7) transport all your stored up goods to your new town
> 
> l abandon your old colony


----------



## EvilDes

Nice one :thumb: Couldn't remember where that was.

I'm not a massive player of this game, but have a blast when I get chance at work.


----------



## Dopey

Remember to get 0 corruption you'll have to build your warehouse up to level 4 or 5 i think, it takes ages but you'll get there in the end


----------



## EvilDes

My warehouse on my original island is level 5 at the mo. Will do the same with the new place when I'm let loose on it  Cheers!


----------



## Deano

how do you tell if someone is "inactive"?


----------



## Dopey

An (i) like so at the end of there name, but that means nothing, they could still be inactive and not playing the game, i PM them first give them 24 hours to respond and then pillage if no reply, that way you can farm them a lot longer before the (i) even come up


----------



## Dopey

the reason for the large warehouse is it wont hold enough wood for you to upgrade your GR to end the corruption


----------



## Sonic

Just started up...

[12:53] Sonic

Now to figure out how to play...


----------



## EvilDes

It takes time. I still don't have a clue really as I don't get to play it that much, but just do what you can do at the time and it'll all start falling into place.


----------



## Sonic

Ive assigned all my workers to get wood, build an academy and assigned a single researcher and am no upgrading the town hall.


----------



## EvilDes

Looks like you're getting the hang of it nicely then!  :thumb:


----------



## Dopey

Can EVERYONE put DW in the name of there town please, especially if your NOT in the alliance yet, it will 1 help us to recognise you and 2 stop us from pillaging you, other wise we wont know who you are

Eg Name of town DW (in caps)


----------



## silver bmw z3

Putting DW in didn't stop me pillaging, I thought the person had done it to keep safe . Turns out they were a Dw member .... Oops. So good idea.


----------



## Sonic

I see i can get crystal from my island, how do i get marble to upgrade my town hall?


----------



## silver bmw z3

Sonic said:


> I see i can get crystal from my island, how do i get marble to upgrade my town hall?


Either trade, beg or start a colony on a marble island.


----------



## EvilDes

My second colony is on the go now


----------



## Serious

I hope you started it on one of the DW islands?

The main 4 are 88:49 88:48 89:49 and 89:48


----------



## EvilDes

I did indeed 

88:49 I'm on. I've stuck DW on the name. Just gotta wait while things are built


----------



## Serious

booya.


----------



## Dopey

Err i don't know if anyone has noticed, but non DWI have almost all left the islands now, what are you guys up to? its getting harder to pillage!! lol


----------



## Serious

He he.....


----------



## Dopey

Consider a Phalanx defending a town with a Level 10 wall (assume the town hall is of an equal or lesser level than the wall, so the defenders are getting the full 100% bonus).

A non-upgraded Phalanx has a base defense of 40. The Resistance bonus increases this to 52 (30% bonus). Coupled with the 100% bonus from the wall, this Phalanx has a defense value of 104--pretty impressive.

But now look at a fully upgraded Phalanx. It's base defense is 70, which increases to 91 with the benefit of the Resistance bonus. Stack this with the town wall bonus, and your single Phalanx now has a defense value of 182!!! So this guy is REALLY hard to kill.

The offensive upgrades with a Phalanx aren't quite as eye-popping, but if you buy them all you can bump his attack value from 24 (base) to 42 (fully upgraded). Now that's not a huge number, particularly compared to some of the offensive heavy hitters, but it's still a large enough score to kill three non-upgraded Swordsmen or even a non-upgraded Archer, who costs a lot more that that Phalanx to build.


----------



## Dopey

To all alliance members........

People PLEASE donate to your mines, if your not, then its not fair on them that do, you help yourself by doing it as well, if you don't want to be in an alliance then quit, that's why we are in the alliance, if your taking your fair share out of the mills and mines, you know who you are, PLEASE put some in now, if not now then in the morning when its been built up, your not going to miss it trust me, you'll earn it back very fast with the bigger mines you get.......again don't rely on others to pay YOUR way, be fair Ok?

Thanks


----------



## silver bmw z3

Name and shame


----------



## Bigpikle

OK - just signed up but am totally clueless...where do I begin?

will trawl back through here and see what I find....


----------



## silver bmw z3

It's quite a slow game bigpikle. Just see how you get on, no real rhyme or reason just starting playing around building stuff and see how you go, pm in-game to ask questions, you can even see who's online in the alliance once you join.


----------



## Dopey

just make sure you start on the right world (Epsilon)


----------



## silver bmw z3

Dopey said:


> just make sure you start on the right world (Epsilon)


And near DW islands!


----------



## Dopey

you don't get to chose on your first island, you can only do that on the 2nd one


----------



## silver bmw z3

Good point.


----------



## Philuk

49:58 - Player Name; Philuk - Town; Polis


----------



## chris'svr6

Due to personal circumstances, i'm unable to devote any time to my game for the forseeable future, is anyone interested in taking my game on aswell?? Got 3 islands, most of the towns or 10 or more...1xWine 1xMarble 1xSulpur...either PM me or post one here. Cheers guys


----------



## Serious

They will ban anyone playing two games from the same IP address.

Sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## BigDoc

hows about you just put all your ppl into the mines and mills and we can just pillage you if we're stuck?
Upgrade your port so we can extract more at a time. 

Sorry about your circumstances BTW.


----------



## alanjo99

*Cultrual Treaties - How many with the same person ?*

Cultural Treaties:

Guys, can you have two or more Cultural Treaties with the same person ?

I know the question has been asked in the game - but have never seen the answer.

TIA


----------



## Gandi

no you cant


----------



## alanjo99

Gandi said:


> no you cant


Ta :thumb:


----------



## Gandi

Iv tried a few times and end up cancelling the agreements lol wich sucks


----------



## Lee_1075

Dopey said:


> Can EVERYONE put DW in the name of there town please, especially if your NOT in the alliance yet, it will 1 help us to recognise you and 2 stop us from pillaging you, other wise we wont know who you are
> 
> Eg Name of town DW (in caps)


Is this still in effect? i´ve only been playing 3 days, and cant get any further due too lack of marble


----------



## Affection to Detail

Lee_1075 said:


> Is this still in effect? i´ve only been playing 3 days, and cant get any further due too lack of marble


I'm sure someone will be able to send some over soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Serious

Lee_1075 said:


> Is this still in effect? i´ve only been playing 3 days, and cant get any further due too lack of marble


1500 on its way mate. I dont need anything in return. Just get over to the dw islands asap. 

ETA 12hrs

is your warehouse big enough?


----------



## Lee_1075

Serious said:


> 1500 on its way mate. I dont need anything in return. Just get over to the dw islands asap.
> 
> ETA 12hrs
> 
> is your warehouse big enough?


Thank you!!!, errrr my warehouse can only hold 800 Marble though, im missing 7 pieces of marble to upgrade it


----------



## Serious

ok mate I will withdraw them and send 1 ship now and 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Lee_1075

Sorted, returned your in game message too. :thumb:


----------



## Lee_1075

Got my second colony setup, and im now on the DW island :thumb:. Just need 600 Wood too bulid a governors residence and get rid of the corruption. :wall:
[53:57] Tavernium I DW
[88:49] Tavernium II DW


----------



## alanjo99

Lee_1075 said:


> Got my second colony setup, and im now on the DW island :thumb:. Just need 600 Wood too bulid a governors residence and get rid of the corruption. :wall:
> [53:57] Tavernium I DW
> [88:49] Tavernium II DW


600 wood - on its way :thumb:


----------



## Lee_1075

Sorted mate!!!, thank you very much! I will repay asap in wine.


----------



## skauldy

I,ve just colonised a island but looks like a pile of rumble and i can't click on it . How do i start my new colony


----------



## silver bmw z3

That's it, you got to wait for it to build, takes a while.


----------



## Serious

will take a few hrs to build. which island?

edit.... Doh too slow.


----------



## 306chris

just signed up as well 
Zeta [63:72] Pug World


----------



## Affection to Detail

306chris said:


> just signed up as well
> Zeta [63:72] Pug World


We're all on Epsilon, is there no space on here?


----------



## Dopey

Chris your on the wrong world m8


----------



## 306chris

Dopey said:


> Chris your on the wrong world m8


bugger and blow - going to try and cancel thsi game and get on epsilon


----------



## 306chris

woo hoo. I'm now on epsilon.

Only been playing for a day so not bothered about restarting

I'm on Teinios[39:28]


----------



## skauldy

Finally got my colony up and running . Put the new island i'm on won't let me harvest the wine or let me into the saw mill .whats up with that


----------



## Dopey

You have to wait till your ships reach the island and drop off the resources you put on them, it just depends on how far you are from it, till the time it takes to do that


----------



## Dopey

first thing to do id build your harbour (lv 1 will do) then your warehouse, to build your GR up to stop corruption, i hope you did your GR on your other island before you moved? or you will get corruption on them too


----------



## skauldy

oh so after a while it will allow me to work in the vineyards and saw mill on my new island . Its been a couple of days since i moved already


----------



## Dopey

When you sent the ship, have a look at the time of arrival, then you'll know


----------



## skauldy

I just figured out what i was doing wrong. I still had my original town selected when i was on my new island . All sorted now.Thanks for the replys


----------



## skauldy

Sorry guys i have been playing on ikariam.org only after seeing you's are playing .com . I'm after starting a new game on .com can anyone help me with resources so i can get onto the DW islands and i'll pay u's back . What a ****

I'm on Shagoilis [52:65] and i'm in drogheda. Thanks


----------



## Dopey

I cant help, im all tide up with moving to a 4th island now, so i need as much as i can get hold of myself, sorry otherwise i would


----------



## skauldy

No bother dopey . Thanks


----------



## Stan

skauldy said:


> Sorry guys i have been playing on ikariam.org only after seeing you's are playing .com . I'm after starting a new game on .com can anyone help me with resources so i can get onto the DW islands and i'll pay u's back . What a ****
> 
> I'm on Shagoilis [52:65] and i'm in drogheda. Thanks


what you need most


----------



## skauldy

Hey stan . Haven't built a warehouse yet but will be shortly . Could u send me some marble so i can keep upgrading my academy to speed up research.


----------



## Dopey

If i was you i would do the absolute minimum, to get OFF the island, move to DWI and move the capital to the new one, then knock it down


----------



## skauldy

i'm going to keep upgrading my academy so i can research stuff quicker and biuld my palace and then move in with you's


----------



## CharlyLou

TBH, I wouldn't upgrade my academy especially if your moving. Get the essentials upgraded in order for you to move. It will just take you longer to move if you upgrade stuff you don't really need at the mo.


----------



## skauldy

I see what your saying . Change of plan


----------



## Dopey

Research = a lot of man power, you could be gathering wood in the mill etc with them, like ^^ says it will take a lot longer that way, when you move you never seem to have enough wood, and don't forget you have to then build your GP up to the same level (2 or 3 builds, and the warehouse to hold the wood.....


----------



## skauldy

Ah crap forgot about that . I'm away on hols tomo for 16 days so hopefully will have a good bit of wood and money when i return


----------



## CharlyLou

skauldy said:


> Ah crap forgot about that . I'm away on hols tomo for 16 days so hopefully will have a good bit of wood and money when i return


but you must make sure your warehouse is big otherwise you will lose your wood.


----------



## handicap7

skauldy said:


> Ah crap forgot about that . I'm away on hols tomo for 16 days so hopefully will have a good bit of wood and money when i return


You need to make sure that you put the game into holiday mode, if you become inactive for a period of time you will be pillaged repeatedly. Or ask Dopey to look after you towns while you away, He likes to wage war with all your neighbours


----------



## Stan

Do we have many members of the alliance that are not on DW

My brother & a mate have joined up & are building their towns & will soon want to be joining an alliance.


----------



## Dopey

I think 90% are on there already, i also think last time i counted, there sere almost 40 towns on the island with the DW brand on them


----------



## Stan

Stan said:


> Do we have many members of the alliance that are not on DW
> 
> Thats DW the forum i should have said
> 
> My brother & a mate have joined up & are building their towns & will soon want to be joining an alliance.


.........


----------



## Gandi

1 so far i believe, I have no problems with them Joining as my Wife will be wanting to join us a swell LOL


----------



## 306chris

How do you join the DW alliance?


----------



## Dopey

you need an Embassy


----------



## Sonic

Does anyone know what happens or if its even possible to get negative gold production?

The reason i ask is that i am disbanding my original town as it takes 26 hours to ship stuff between my 2 towns. In order to transfer my population to a new town that will be created, i am building 85 ram ships. I have sent down 1800 sulphur to build these but at 20 gold upkeep each its going to cost 1700 gold per hour - and then double that when i ship them up to my new town. When you factor that in and consider that the entire population of my old town will be tied up in the ships rather than producing gold i will be -1600 gold each turn.


----------



## Dopey

you cant take war ships with you
well you can, but it will cost you double to keep them

negative gold = people will leave the town (including your units)

when you transfer people you can still only have as many as your town allows, you wont have an excess of them, so if your town it e.g. a level 3 and holds 500 people you wont be able to go above that, even if you ship them in, like shipping goods in to an island, if the warehouse cant hold it, you will lose it/them


----------



## silver bmw z3

You can deploy warships to new town?


----------



## Sonic

OK.. so whats the best way to move a town with 500 people? Ditch the people?


----------



## Dopey

Sonic said:


> OK.. so whats the best way to move a town with 500 people? Ditch the people?


a ram ship is worth 5 people (i think) send it to your new island (you pay double for the ship to travel there) and just fire the ship, the 5 people will then stay on the island


----------



## Dopey

> You can deploy warships to new town?


yes, the cost of up keep is double

At the end of the day is it worth the cost? buy the ship up keep and 24 hours travel? only you can say its your gold


----------



## Sonic

yeah, thats what i said before and you said you cant take war ships?


----------



## Sonic

The plan was to sell everything, stop all production and convert into ram ships, then transfer to my DW town.

When thats done start a new town locally and disband my own town.

The problem is converting to ram ships means 85 ram ships - which is a lot of upkeep.


----------



## Dopey

Sonic said:


> yeah, thats what i said before and you said you cant take war ships?


sorry i was just pointing out the double cost of it all, and keeping them, ram ships are cheap to buy, i would save the gold and just buy new ones


----------



## Sonic

Ok, and forget about moving the people, rather than disbanding the ships at my new town as the town hall allows?


----------



## Dopey

yes move a ram = 5 people, fire it, and you have 5 people instantly, but only as your town allows


----------



## Dopey

don't forget, you don't have to take your trade ships with you, they are already there, on every island you have, so no need to move them,

don't spend your gold you will have that on the other island just like your trade ships, you will see the same total on every island you have with the gold, so don't waste it


----------



## Sonic

Ive done the math and i think its probably worth saving the hassle, gold, wood and extra days it would take, and just moving without the citizens.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

wayhey now able to open my second city. Where is the majority of DW folk at , what are the coordinates?


----------



## Sonic

88:49 and that bunch of islands.


----------



## ron burgandy

just signed up any pointers to get me going?


----------



## silver bmw z3

ron burgandy said:


> just signed up any pointers to get me going?


It can be quite slow going at first, just build things up and join the alliance as soon as you can. If you need anything, ask.


----------



## CharlyLou

ron burgandy said:


> just signed up any pointers to get me going?


Where are you ? :wave::wave:


----------



## Glossmax

I am playing and not too far away from getting to a level where I can join the DW hood.
I do need supplies quite badly, Marble, sulfur mainly. I am at Yerutia[93:59] > Dragonshold
Has anyone writen up a good guide for us noobs to get up to speed asap. I've already made one big mistake in not correctly identifying an inactive and got a slaping from another of his towns.
An advice on identifying inactives and other top tips please.
Cheers


----------



## Dopey

Inactive have an (i) like so at the end of the islands name


----------



## ron burgandy

i am san diego on beluos 24:50


----------



## JamesGarner

mmmm in a bit of a dilema now as all the islands aroud me people are leaving (F*****g leechs grrr)

most of my resourses are upgraded past what i can collect without losing money per hour so for the minuite im not in a rush to move

it will take ages to move and waste a lot of time and money in the process
but if things dont pick up over here soon it will limit my growth

sooooo any chance of a list of the DWI's & resourse levels

[79:39] wood 9, Crystal 7 (example)
[87:48]
[88:47]
[89:48]
[88:49]
[89:49]
[89:48]


----------



## Glossmax

mmmm in a bit of a dilema now as all the islands aroud me people are leaving (F*****g leechs grrr)

most of my resourses are upgraded past what i can collect without losing money per hour so for the minuite im not in a rush to move

it will take ages to move and waste a lot of time and money in the process
but if things dont pick up over here soon it will limit my growth

sooooo any chance of a list of the DWI's & resourse levels

[79:39] wood 9, Crystal 7 (example)
[87:48]
[88:47] wood 12, Marble 10
[89:48]
[88:49]
[89:49]
[89:48]

Cheers


----------



## Sonic

[79:39] wood 9, Crystal 7 (example)
[87:48]
[88:47] wood 12, Marble 10
[89:48]
[88:49] wood 14, marble 13
[89:49] wood 13, crystal 11
[89:48] wood 14, wine 11


----------



## beardboy

[79:39] wood 9, Crystal 7 (example)
[87:48]
[88:47] wood 12, Marble 10
[89:48]
[88:48] wood 13, sulphur 10
[88:49] wood 14, marble 13
[89:49] wood 13, crystal 11
[89:48] wood 14, wine 11


----------



## Affection to Detail

[79:39] wood 9, Crystal 7 (example)
[87:48] wood 10, Crystal 8
[88:47] wood 12, Marble 10
[89:48]
[88:48] wood 13, sulphur 10
[88:49] wood 14, marble 13
[89:49] wood 13, crystal 11
[89:48] wood 14, wine 11


----------



## Glossmax

If I use the workshop to make bronze spears etc, does it apply to existing troops or only the ones trained after the invention?


----------



## Dopey

All of them new or old, and to all your islands, well worth doing


----------



## mark1319

Just started playing a few days ago, trying my best, but it's taking it's time LOL.

[56:53] Squaddy Town


----------



## CharlyLou

mark1319 said:


> Just started playing a few days ago, trying my best, but it's taking it's time LOL.
> 
> [56:53] Squaddy Town


Are you playing .com or.org ? What world are you on ?

DW play Epsilon


----------



## mark1319

CharlyLou said:


> Are you playing .com or.org ? What world are you on ?
> 
> DW play Epsilon


Just checked and it's on .org, whats the difference?

On Beta, but might start again on Epilson


----------



## alanjo99

mark1319 said:


> Just checked and it's on .org, whats the difference?
> 
> On Beta, but might start again on Epilson


You need to be on .com *not* .org :thumb:

then register on Epsilon


----------



## mark1319

alanjo99 said:


> You need to be on .com *not* .org :thumb:
> 
> then register on Epsilon


Three days wasted:lol:

OK [77:49] Squaddy Town,Daehuos island on Epsilon.


----------



## Glossmax

Is there a way to get people quickly into a town/city?
I've moved troops around and then disbanded them which works, but is rather wasteful of resources.


----------



## Sonic

Glossmax said:


> Is there a way to get people quickly into a town/city?
> I've moved troops around and then disbanded them which works, but is rather wasteful of resources.


You can move resources by buildings units and dispanding them at your new town. You can also increase the satisfaction, and thus the rate of expansion, with a tavern and wine or museum and cultural treaty.

Have a lot at Dopeys post about moving: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=70133&page=87

I moved a few weeks ago as i was 26 hours away. I ended up leaving 550 people and a bunch of stuff, but because everyone is so much closer to trade and the resources are at such higher levels you'll have it back in no time!


----------



## alanjo99

*Workshop Help Required*

Re: Workshop

I have a workshop in each town.
I have upgraded my men e.g. Slingers - to Steel balls :doublesho

Now I have upgraded the workshop - now on level 11 in one town - but it says Highest Level Reached.

Do I need to upgrade all workshops to a higher level or what - or is steel balls really the highest I can go ?

Otherwise I can not see any point upgrading the Workshop another 10 levels.

Any pointers pls ?


----------



## Dopey

No you just need the 1 workshop on the 1 island and it will upgrade all your troops and ships what ever island there on

The higher the workshop the faster the upgrade ( i think?)

you have 3 lvls bronze silver and gold, gold is the highest you can get, after that there's no more upgrading that unit, but its well worth it, i have won many battles with a lot less units than the enemy with the upgrades, well worth the gold and crystal spent, once done its there for all of them and no upkeep


----------



## Glossmax

Bl**dy Hell,
I've just worked my socks off to get a 2nd colony started, I wanted the last spot on Inaoios[89:49] and now igica123 has just taken it 

Looks like a computer town as well as he's got no score.


----------



## Dopey

go on an adjacent island, pick a good clump though, and other's will follow you as they grow, its not a bad thing, you ll still have our back up, your not that far away

How about Fysaos[90:46] ??


----------



## Kev_mk3

ill have a go later i think


----------



## Dopey

I have just found out (contrary to what i had been told) you can move your troops and fleet to other islands and keep them there, the only cost is the travel from the one island to the other (double gold) after that it all cost the same, even if you abandon the island, you still keep them


----------



## Glossmax

Dopey said:


> go on an adjacent island, pick a good clump though, and other's will follow you as they grow, its not a bad thing, you ll still have our back up, your not that far away
> 
> How about Fysaos[90:46] ??


I chose Roemios[89:51]
Got the whole place to myself and is a little closer to my 1st town. Only 4Hrs away.


----------



## JamesGarner

Dopey said:


> I have just found out (contrary to what i had been told) you can move your troops and fleet to other islands and keep them there, the only cost is the travel from the one island to the other (double gold) after that it all cost the same, even if you abandon the island, you still keep them


as long as you have at least lvl 1 baracks and ship yard at the other island
else it costs double all the time

i build all my troops on my island that has Ares´ Stronghold as its wonder 
wich makes them cheeper (my steam giants cost about 100 less sulpher to build)
then shift the troops to the island i want them saves a fair bit in resourses


----------



## JamesGarner

One thing i have noticed is i have 1 more cultural treaty than i can display
and ive had this happen before

if everybody can do this we could all go mad exchange everybody in the alliance accept them and just use them when we need them
saves everybody keep asking for them in the game


----------



## Kev_mk3

im on and learning


----------



## Kev_mk3

im on Delta - Aleatia[66:57] > Kevston


----------



## vicky

Just joined. Not sure what this is all about yet lol.

Yoiguios[33:87] > Polis


----------



## Glossmax

eshrules said:


> I'm on Epsilon....:thumb:





Kev_mk3 said:


> im on Delta - Aleatia[66:57] > Kevston


Kev I hope your on the same world as us


----------



## mark1319

Kev_mk3 said:


> im on Delta - Aleatia[66:57] > Kevston





Glossmax said:


> Kev I hope your on the same world as us


:lol: Same mistake I made, had to start again


----------



## Kev_mk3

Glossmax said:


> Kev I hope your on the same world as us


DAM re starting now - 5 hours down the pan :lol:


----------



## mark1319

Not too bad mate I wasted three days, but it doesn't take long to get up and running again.


----------



## Kev_mk3

new one -


> Hyhyos[46:33] > Kevston


hope thats right


----------



## Glossmax

Kev_mk3 said:


> new one -
> 
> hope thats right


I see you.
Your a long way from the main body of DW'ers so you want to build up as quickly asap and start a colony with us lot.
By the way don't build a port until you need to and then only level 1.
Your on a marble island which has to be the best to start up on.
Hopefully someone is close by to you and can help with supplies.


----------



## Kev_mk3

Glossmax said:


> I see you.
> Your a long way from the main body of DW'ers so you want to build up as quickly asap and start a colony with us lot.
> By the way don't build a port until you need to and then only level 1.
> Your on a marble island which has to be the best to start up on.
> Hopefully someone is close by to you and can help with supplies.


i did send a message to gonzo next to me but no reply  i have to say i have NO idea what im doing lol


----------



## Kev_mk3

dont know if it was a good move but renamed the town -



> Hyhyos[46:33] > Kev_mk3 - DW


cant miss me now!


----------



## Kev_mk3

any ideas on how you get more materials?


----------



## Glossmax

All you will need for a while is Wood and marble. That will get you to a high enough level for the mean time.
Start off by seeding some men to collect wood, and some the collect marble (look at island and click on source), but leave some in the town to make money. Click on gold to see finance report. If your in the negative call back some men from collecting materials. As the people in your town grow in number you'll make more money and you can send some more people out to collect. There's probably an idea ration for this, but I don't know it.
Get a wall up quickly, but a wouldn't bother to much with troops, especially if one of us is nearby.

This game is about running your own nation, have fun and remember you couldn't do a worse job than Gordon  Brown!


----------



## mark1319

Kev_mk3 said:


> any ideas on how you get more materials?


Build an Academy and start researching, once you've completed Wealth this unlocks all the materials, but the problem after that is getting hold of them


----------



## Kev_mk3

Glossmax said:


> All you will need for a while is Wood and marble. That will get you to a high enough level for the mean time.
> Start off by seeding some men to collect wood, and some the collect marble (look at island and click on source), but leave some in the town to make money. Click on gold to see finance report. If your in the negative call back some men from collecting materials. As the people in your town grow in number you'll make more money and you can send some more people out to collect. There's probably an idea ration for this, but I don't know it.
> Get a wall up quickly, but a wouldn't bother to much with troops, especially if one of us is nearby.
> 
> This game is about running your own nation, have fun and remember you couldn't do a worse job than Gordon  Brown!


have no wall :wall: sent men for wood but cant get marble yet as wealth isnt unlocked

im researching well digging at the mo as its 4hrs long and im only 2hours in!! :wall:



mark1319 said:


> Build an Academy and start researching, once you've completed Wealth this unlocks all the materials, but the problem after that is getting hold of them


will try thanks


----------



## Kev_mk3

4mins to reply but im attacking - am i screwed let me know asap and i can stop it lol


----------



## mark1319

Are you pillaging a village?


----------



## Kev_mk3

mark1319 said:


> Are you pillaging a village?


yes i didnt mean to  im 3mins away


----------



## Kev_mk3

found the return button so there coming home


----------



## mark1319

If there's any inactives on your island, start pillaging them to get some gold and materials.

Just looked and there's plenty to choose from. Send 5 slingers in and see what you get, with 5 you should be guaranteed to get something.


----------



## Gandi

Brain5000 Tried attacking me he didnt realise i have a 150 troops on my Island with a Level 10 wall ***


----------



## Glossmax

Gandi said:


> Brain5000 Tried attacking me he didnt realise i have a 150 troops on my Island with a Level 10 wall ***


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kev_mk3

mark1319 said:


> If there's any inactives on your island, start pillaging them to get some gold and materials.
> 
> Just looked and there's plenty to choose from. Send 5 slingers in and see what you get, with 5 you should be guaranteed to get something.


ill have a go 



Gandi said:


> Brain5000 Tried attacking me he didnt realise i have a 150 troops on my Island with a Level 10 wall ***


:wall: :lol:


----------



## Sonic

Do multiple academies work towards the same goal?

I notice research works on a points system, so i'd assume you could have 3 acadamies, each on a different island, and they would all contribute to the points collected towards completing the research selected.


----------



## Dopey

Sonic said:


> Do multiple academies work towards the same goal?
> 
> I notice research works on a points system, so i'd assume you could have 3 acadamies, each on a different island, and they would all contribute to the points collected towards completing the research selected.


Its best to do that, and yes they all research the same thing, there cheaper to build that way, as you research more you find you can finish off your research with crystal, so having one on a crystal island is a must, i have 2 crystal islands, i use one for upgrading the units, and the other to finish my research, so you need a big warehouse (typically lvl 16)


----------



## skauldy

Right lads finally got my palace and thanks to the person who gave me the stone . I'm sorry but the messages have been deleted from the game i don't know why and i can't pm you back . Where are all the DW islands i'm going to move soon


----------



## Dopey

World > 
Inaoios [89:49

This cluster here, if you want stone i think its full, but go back a page or 2 and there setting up other Colonials so you wont be alone or too far from the main bunch


----------



## CharlyLou

Start with 89:48 ish and go from there


----------



## Kev_mk3

can someone tell me if im dead as i cant log in


----------



## CharlyLou

Kev_mk3 said:


> can someone tell me if im dead as i cant log in


What does it say when logging in ?


----------



## Kev_mk3

CharlyLou said:


> What does it say when logging in ?


username / password is wrong but i havent changed it and it worked a hour ago


----------



## CharlyLou

Wots your coords ?


----------



## Kev_mk3

scub that im in and i won my battle  built the wall and no doing wealth - 16hrs


----------



## Kev_mk3

CharlyLou said:


> Wots your coords ?


Hyhyos[46:33] > Kev_mk3 - DW :wave:


----------



## ron burgandy

can some one tell me how i make gold ? i just have to make some more and i can move to DW world


----------



## mark1319

ron burgandy said:


> can some one tell me how i make gold ? i just have to make some more and i can move to DW world


If you've got workers in mines pull them out for a while to build up some gold or just pillage some inactives I'm a newbie to Ikariam so I'm sure more experienced players have more advice


----------



## CharlyLou

vicky said:


> Just joined. Not sure what this is all about yet lol.
> 
> Yoiguios[33:87] > Polis


Wot world are you on ? We are on Epsilon and on ikariam.com


----------



## Kev_mk3

TBH im earning tons of gold even tho ive got my men to research fully


----------



## Dopey

Buy cargo ships then you will need as many as you can get, you might not need them now, but you wont regret it, i have 36 now and my next one will cost 103,224 gold they dont get cheep as you get more, upgrading costs a lot too


----------



## Kev_mk3

just upgrading my research centre again then on with the ships for me


----------



## Kev_mk3

ok got 3 ships but how do i trade :lol:


----------



## Kev_mk3

to get (Ambrosia) do you have to become a premium member and if so whats the cost?


----------



## Dopey

I just had a look for you its $15 for 100, the more you buy the less the cost

top left of the page (highlighted in yellow) Ikariam PLUS, then click on the paypal logo and it will tell you the cost


----------



## Kev_mk3

Dopey said:


> I just had a look for you its $15 for 100, the more you buy the less the cost
> 
> top left of the page (highlighted in yellow) Ikariam PLUS, then click on the paypal logo and it will tell you the cost


do i have to buy them tho?


----------



## CharlyLou

^^^ Yeah, I think it worked out to be about £8 or £9 for 100 Ambrosia's


----------



## Kev_mk3

sod buying it - trying to find you lot to trade with tho lol


----------



## CharlyLou

well worth having if ya stuck for anything


----------



## ron burgandy

just moving to the dw islands Shaekios[87:48] in about 21 hours


----------



## Kev_mk3

ron burgandy said:


> just moving to the dw islands Shaekios[87:48] in about 21 hours


how the hell do you move


----------



## mark1319

Research expansion Kev and this allows you to colinize another island

I'm moving to Shaekios[87:48] as well.


----------



## Kev_mk3

im doing that now --



> Expansion
> 34%
> 17h 33m 51s


----------



## sanchez

Guy's just to let you know i'm away to quit my islands, I feel im spending to much time playing this, So if you's want plently of goods pilliage my 4 islands

Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville - Marble

And the other 3 round about it with Sulpher, Wine and Glass


----------



## JamesGarner

is Pure Hell a member on here
they have asked for an alliance application


----------



## xxQuartzxx

Braltuos [41:68] 5elementsdw

need crystal and sulfer if anyone can help ...

thanks


----------



## CharlyLou

If I wanted to station some troops on an island that isn't mine - how do I do this ?


----------



## Kev_mk3

im trying to move islands


----------



## CharlyLou

where you moving to ?


----------



## Kev_mk3

anywhere closer to the DW islands


----------



## Glossmax

A good idea to pick which type of island you want.
I would say to start off Marble is an advantage.


----------



## mark1319

I had moved over to the DW islands, but gave it up and have set up a new one thats closer. Just couldn't afford the up keep and it was too far away at this early stage.


----------



## Kev_mk3

Glossmax said:


> A good idea to pick which type of island you want.
> I would say to start off Marble is an advantage.


im on marble now i need wine and crystal


----------



## Glossmax

Kev_mk3 said:


> im on marble now i need wine and crystal


At your new place or the one far far away?


----------



## Dopey

I think, we should start a policy of putting in to the mines what do you think?

I have 16 people on a stone island (now im not talking about new guys that have just come on to it) obviously, the more people you have on an island the more expensive it is to upgrade it (because your all meant to put in) so people are riding on other peoples backs, and getting a free ride, this is just not on, and is holding us all back

I propose these players should be kicked out of the alliance (after all they contribute nothing) and are just leaching the rest of us, then when they have been kicked out, we raid them and take there goods, and put it in to the mines for them, they will first get a warning that they are falling behind on payment, after all we have to be fair, and it could be the case they simply didn't realise they haven't been putting in


----------



## JamesGarner

Sounds a bit harsh but can see were you are coming from

think you need to have a set doatation amount per week first
e.g. 
1 hours collections per day
or town sixe x ???


----------



## kk1966

Dopey said:


> I think, we should start a policy of putting in to the mines what do you think?
> 
> I have 16 people on a stone island (now im not talking about new guys that have just come on to it) obviously, the more people you have on an island the more expensive it is to upgrade it (because your all meant to put in) so people are riding on other peoples backs, and getting a free ride, this is just not on, and is holding us all back
> 
> I propose these players should be kicked out of the alliance (after all they contribute nothing) and are just leaching the rest of us, then when they have been kicked out, we raid them and take there goods, and put it in to the mines for them, they will first get a warning that they are falling behind on payment, after all we have to be fair, and it could be the case they simply didn't realise they haven't been putting in


On my islands i send a polite request and then another a few days later if they are level 4 or above. After that i inform their alliance of my attack just after i have despatched my ships and tell them the reasons why....leeching.

I have just decimated two of my own island members and have many messages from their alliances but as yet no reprisals as it seems leeching is frowned upon by everyone.


----------



## alanjo99

Krystal-Kleen said:


> On my islands i send a polite request and then another a few days later if they are level 4 or above. After that i inform their alliance of my attack just after i have despatched my ships and tell them the reasons why....leeching.
> 
> I have just decimated two of my own island members and have many messages from their alliances but as yet no reprisals as it seems leeching is frowned upon by everyone.


Marc - How come you haven't joined the DW alliance yet ?


----------



## kk1966

alanjo99 said:


> Marc - How come you haven't joined the DW alliance yet ?


I'm miles away at

[62:21] Alterra
[61:22] Atlantis
[61:21] Asgard

I am also on the Zeta world

and not sure if anyone has noticed yet but there is a new world just started off called Eta and everyone is still on low levels so an ideal place to start from fresh


----------



## Glossmax

Krystal-Kleen said:


> I'm miles away at
> 
> [62:21] Alterra
> [61:22] Atlantis
> [61:21] Asgard
> 
> I am also on the Zeta world
> 
> and not sure if anyone has noticed yet but there is a new world just started off called Eta and everyone is still on low levels so an ideal place to start from fresh


Hands up if your a Stargate fan ^^^

You can still join the Alliance even if your far away. Might be good for everyone if you joined. The more the merrier until dopey attacks them.


----------



## BigDoc

JamesGarner said:


> Sounds a bit harsh but can see were you are coming from
> 
> think you need to have a set doatation amount per week first
> e.g.
> 1 hours collections per day
> or town sixe x ???


This was mentioned before and I'm all for the "Town size x ???"
I also think it should increase in increments i.e.
Level 1-5 you give 2,000 per level
Level 6-10 you give 4,000 per level
Level 11-15 you give 6,000 per level
Level 15+ you give 8,000 per level

So when your on level 5 you should have donated 10,000 to the Mine/Quarry/Vineyard and the Mill
By level 10 this will be 30,000
Level 15 will be 60,000
Level 20 will be 100,000

These can all be taken as minimum values of donation.

Anyone who thinks this is a bit much should take a look at how much some people have donated!

I think we should finalise details and put to a vote?
Any other suggestions?


----------



## kk1966

Glossmax said:


> Hands up if your a Stargate fan ^^^
> 
> You can still join the Alliance even if your far away. Might be good for everyone if you joined. The more the merrier until dopey attacks them.


Well, they survived for 10 seasons so i thought it might rub off and Atlantis is still going

Is there anyone else over my neck of the woods, If you started to extend the alliance over to other parts of the world it could be good for the alliance strategically for world domination. Although i am pi$$ing a few off over here as if they dont donate i just annihalate them.


----------



## Stan

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Well, they survived for 10 seasons so i thought it might rub off and Atlantis is still going
> 
> Is there anyone else over my neck of the woods, If you started to extend the alliance over to other parts of the world it could be good for the alliance strategically for world domination. Although i am pi$ a few off over here as if they dont donate i just annihalate them.


the alliance is on Epsilon world, it takes all of my time with 1 world, myself couldnt strech to another.

come & join us & get in on the alliance chit chat


----------



## kk1966

Stan said:


> the alliance is on Epsilon world, it takes all of my time with 1 world, myself couldnt strech to another.
> 
> come & join us & get in on the alliance chit chat


I just keep three tabs open for Zeta, Epsilom and Eta

On eta im going for world domination:doublesho


----------



## kk1966

If noone is going to establish themselves over this side there doesnt seem much point in being in the alliance as im too far away to be helped or to help out if you know what i mean. Whereas if people wanted to start setting up camp and expanding over here i would help support them and back them up if need be.


----------



## Kev_mk3

my whole island seems dead


----------



## Stan

Krystal-Kleen said:


> If noone is going to establish themselves over this side there doesnt seem much point in being in the alliance as im too far away to be helped or to help out if you know what i mean. Whereas if people wanted to start setting up camp and expanding over here i would help support them and back them up if need be.


i've got islands near & far from the DWI, just join the alliance its growing rapidly, when you get plenty of boats it nothing to send them on a constant round trip exchanging goods.
Extra security being in a large alliance


----------



## Glossmax

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Well, they survived for 10 seasons so i thought it might rub off and Atlantis is still going
> 
> Is there anyone else over my neck of the woods, If you started to extend the alliance over to other parts of the world it could be good for the alliance strategically for world domination. Although i am pi$ a few off over here as if they dont donate i just annihalate them.


I think the same way in terms of expanding at a later date, that's why I kept my 1st town running. All future towns will head out back to the 1st town for me so the DW alliance starts branching out.

Atlantis is still going not as good though


----------



## alanjo99

Krystal-Kleen said:


> I just keep three tabs open for Zeta, Epsilom and Eta
> 
> On eta im going for world domination:doublesho


Where are you on Eta ?

anyone else on Eta ?


----------



## ron burgandy

does anybody know how to transport people from one island to another


----------



## alanjo99

ron burgandy said:


> does anybody know how to transport people from one island to another


turn them into troops - move them - then sack them :thumb:


----------



## matmaxedout

how do i earn more gold, i'm running out and people are leaving me because i cant keep the upkeep going??????????????


----------



## alanjo99

more gold = more people or less mining

If people are leaving you need to give them wine etc - have you a tavern ? if not build one , tell me where you are and I will send you some wine.


----------



## matmaxedout

alanjo99 said:


> more gold = more people or less mining
> 
> If people are leaving you need to give them wine etc - have you a tavern ? if not build one , tell me where you are and I will send you some wine.


i'm over here Ildoios[88:15] > Matmaxedout DW

cheers for the help:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99

on its way !


----------



## Kev_mk3

ive a tavern but no grapes - that a issue? and where can i get some?


----------



## Sonic

Kev_mk3 said:


> ive a tavern but no grapes - that a issue? and where can i get some?


:lol: yeah - you cant make wine without grapes 

You get grapes from the island resources, i.e one island will give you marble, another wine.

Let me know your location and i'll send you some over.


----------



## ron burgandy

alanjo99 said:


> turn them into troops - move them - then sack them :thumb:


tried this but when i go to port it will only transport my goods? anyone know why


----------



## alanjo99

From the island you want to send them from - goto world view - select the island / town you want to send them to and you will then have ' deploy troops' button


----------



## kk1966

alanjo99 said:


> Where are you on Eta ?
> 
> anyone else on Eta ?


Eraeos [60:43] >


----------



## matmaxedout

alanjo99 said:


> From the island you want to send them from - goto world view - select the island / town you want to send them to and you will then have ' deploy troops' button


i only have deploy fleet available to choose???? any ideas on how i can move my troops to my new colony?

also is it possible to move evrything from my old island to this one, or do i have to keep both up and running??


----------



## Stan

make sure you have cargo boats free


----------



## FMC

Well I never!!

I can't believe i googled "Ikariam tools" - to search for some in game tools (many handy Firefox extensions available BTW) and I find a link to this DW thread!! 

Can't be arsed to read through all 113 pages, but I gathered from the first few and the last one or two that Epsilon and Eta servers are propular here - so, anyone using Theta? I've been playing since May and totally addicted lol!

Was brought to Ikariam Theta world by FocusStoc.com, although I think their alliance sort of died a death through lack of interest!

Cheers
Regan :thumb:

EDIT, oh and i'm on Ikariam.org, in case that makes any difference??


----------



## CharlyLou

I think that everyone is on Ikariam.com and either on Epilson or Eta. Not sure if anyone is on Theta


----------



## asjam86

Right busy old time in th region of jam land 
Just expanded onto yet another island (wine) this time. But its around my neck of the woods as its too far away to get anywhere near the DW collony. But I'm still keeping it up for the DW community with my boats on its way to Gandi to resupply him with some wine, sulphur and marble. Although 15 hours away still keeping it up for the lads. :thumb:

Anyway yes I'm expanding to get some wine as its rare as rocking horse in my neck of the woods and the next expansion of my museum is 60'000 wood and 20'000 marble .

Still got 1 space left on the cultural treaty trail should anyone want one.

I've also been attacked :devil:
Voske part of the DAC alliance attacked me testing my defenses I think. 40 of his archers bit the dust killing just 1 of my swordsmen. There higher ranking than us in the alliance stakes so I won't be causing us any problems just yet I don't think. Revenge is a desert best served cold.

Anyway just an update. Keep on going guys.
jam


----------



## Gandi

Thanks to all who have sent me stuff since the Silly game bug took my whole army from me lol, as soon as im back up and running ill be ready and waiting to help you lot out with my troops


----------



## skauldy

Hey Lads , I have moved to a new island and i want to move my stuff from my old island to the new one but can only see the button for abandon the island is there any other way i can do this


----------



## CharlyLou

Don't you need to transport your goods in trading port to your new island. If transporting troops you need to be in island view then deploy your troops - hope that makes sense


----------



## Kev_mk3

forgot about my account on there lol :lol:


----------



## Serious

Bugs in the game?

All these ships have been sent 10 mins apart from a town that only has 5 action points


----------



## Stan

i dont get what you mean from that screen shot, you pilaged twice & have won & your army is returning with 3 boats of good on the first & 7 on the second.


----------



## Serious

Ahh. Never done a pillage that requires extra boats before.

ta.


----------



## Stan

lets hope you get many more, my record is 31 boats dont think im ever goin to beat that one.
make sure you revisit Marvany 6 times in 24hrs.
& every 24hrs after that


----------



## skauldy

just built a museum anyone want to make a cultural treaty


----------



## eshrules

Wow, am I glad I left this alliance when I did!

You're breaking nearly every rule in the book!

donations to be made for joining the alliance, pushing of resources and to top it all off, you're totally disorganised and arguing amongst yourselves.

Link To Rules



Lissala said:


> V. Pushing
> 
> It is not allowed for any account to obtain unfair profit out of a lower ranked account in a matter of resources.
> This includes but is not limited to:
> Resources sent from a lower ranked account to a higher ranked one with nothing tangible in return.
> 
> "Loans" that are not returned within 48 hours.
> 
> Trades in which the higher ranked player does not return the resources within 48 hours.
> 
> Trades that mean an unfair profit to the higher ranked player by make use of range of ratios which are far off the world-specific ones.
> Notes:
> Players answering to a higher ranked player extortion by paying resources have to be acknowledged by a GameOperator.
> 
> If you unexpectedly receive resources from a lower ranked player, you cannot keep them. Contact your GO immediately and send the resources back to a citiy owned by the player who pushed you.
> After a pushing ban is over you MUST send the resources back to the player who pushed you.
> Bounties:
> Bounties need to be acknowledged to the GameOperators before they happen. They can only be paid for after the conditions of the bounty have been fulfilled.


:lol:

sounds 'fun'

we complete proper pillages. we don't just prey on inactives, we find high rolling targets (mainly small alliances) and take them down in pairs. my last target was coughing up 30+ trade ships of goods and gold of 150k+.
Those who think 1665 gold is a "wealthy pillage" really have no idea.


----------



## Gandi

I left Yesterday and am now moving my DWI closer to my New alliance and my first 2 towns


----------



## JamesGarner

eshrules said:


> donations to be made for joining the alliance, pushing of resources and to top it all off, you're totally disorganised and arguing amongst yourselves.


im afraid i agree with almost all of that and im currently looking for a new alliance at the moment aswell

The donations to beardboys embasy were dropped a long time ago though when i realised it would be pushing shame nobody let me know sooner though


----------



## silver bmw z3

Aren't you the highest ranking (active) member of the dw alliance James?

Nice to see you are about to clear off also! I think it is shocking that the high ranking members are clearing off instead of taking the bull by the horns and sorting the alliance out. Talk about the easy option.

What is it with all this handbags at dawn "right I'm off" stuff ? Did people really leave "a game" (everyone keeps telling us its only a game) because someone else said they hadn't contributed enough. Wow. Rallymadnad I'm sure would happily admit a mistake in naming and shaming people, there's really only one (true) leecher IMHO so I'm not sure what all the fuss has been about.

I thought we'd built a pretty good alliance and now even is running off crying because of a few terse words exchanged? What happened to kissing and making up? (Obviously I won't be getting involved in the former giving the mostly male membership, just thought I'd point that out!).


----------



## alanjo99

silver bmw z3 said:


> Aren't you the highest ranking (active) member of the dw alliance James?
> 
> Nice to see you are about to clear off also! I think it is shocking that the high ranking members are clearing off instead of taking the bull by the horns and sorting the alliance out. Talk about the easy option.
> 
> What is it with all this handbags at dawn "right I'm off" stuff ? Did people really leave "a game" (everyone keeps telling us its only a game) because someone else said they hadn't contributed enough. Wow. Rallymadnad I'm sure would happily admit a mistake in naming and shaming people, there's really only one (true) leecher IMHO so I'm not sure what all the fuss has been about.
> 
> I thought we'd built a pretty good alliance and now even is running off crying because of a few terse words exchanged? What happened to kissing and making up? (Obviously I won't be getting involved in the former giving the mostly male membership, just thought I'd point that out!).


Nail on hit the head the

Rearrange as appropriate .

:thumb:


----------



## mycarsavw

I read more than I post here so feel free to slate me for being a n00b.

I play Ikariam (same username on Epsilon) and it was me who got Eshrules into the game and in turn, he got DW in as well - you're welcome 

I'm not sure who the leader of the DW alliance is, but if there are issues that need resolving, he needs to resolve them if you are to stand a chance of moving on. There's a lot of (public) arguing, a lot of suggesting, but seemingly no action. Unless someone grows a pair and sorts it out, you run the risk of imploding.

If the only issues is that someone is leeching, kick them out and pillage the crap out of them. They'll soon get the message.

If those of you who are moaning and looking for a new alliance feel you'll stand a better chance elsewhere, set one up yourselves, give it a go and see how you get on.

If you want a ready made alliance and have someone/thing to vouch for you, check out my alliance. We spent most of our time in the Top 10 and reached 6th before our leader went AWOL. We've just reformed and in a few days have gone back up to 12th (with fewer members than DW) so we must be doing something right.

Shameless plugging aside, guys, sort something out and move on up.

/ VW, General of PAC :salute:


----------



## silver bmw z3

Very sensible post mycarswavw, thanks.


----------



## JamesGarner

mycarsavw said:


> If the only issues is that someone is leeching, kick them out and pillage the crap out of them. They'll soon get the message.


exactly

you get nothing but messages moaning about not donating or asking everybody to donate or build armys or build buildings etc

so as an home secutary i suggested a rule to try and iron out the donation problems and everybody kicks off 
i cant see why anybody would have a problem unless they are the ones not donating unless the amounts were to high wich i have said a couple of times are open to discussion

mmmmmmmmm must resist kicking everybody out the alliance and those who are happy to follow a few little rules can join again


----------



## silver bmw z3

Other people suggested other rules James, I don't think we need anything as hard and fast as fixed donations. So let's agree to use the leecher tool to determine who is leeching, then either leader, home secretary, or diplomat contacts the individual. If they take no action and do not have reasonable explanation then they get kicked out. How's that? We can set it, agree it and move on. Don't take it so personally that people didn't like the fixed contributions suggested.

But if you are leaving I don't know why we are even having this discussion..... at least if you leave our Leader, Home Secretary and General will all be Dopey and then we'll be all about WAR !!!!!


----------



## JamesGarner

im going to have to re-read the whole thread i think 
because i dont have a problem with the leacher tool rule or taken anything personally

i had it in my head everybody was just against being made to donate 
or kicking people who dont donate


----------



## alanjo99

James , 

Rules are rules , It just sounded a bit harsh to implement the thousand rule - giving everyone 14 days to comply or die.

We use the Leecher tool on ETA , Zeta , My & Ny to much better effect than the thousand rule (plus you don't have to add up either )

I for one have donated way in excess of the thousand rule and am only speaking out for newbies and people migrated from other islands to the DW islands, the leecher tool 'allows' for your town size AND the amount of workers , it just cuts some slack for the smaller towns until they grow :thumb:


----------



## mycarsavw

Me again 

Island donations are voluntary. Not donating is seen as discourteous and, to me at least, reflects on the individual, not their Alliance.

Why not let the person refusing (or not able) to donate worry about the flack they'll receive from their fellow islanders? If they get into bother because of their unwillingness to donate, then they deserve whatever is thrown at them. When they ask the alliance for assistance it wont be there.

It goes back to them being a part of the Alliance in the first place, if they don't want to contribute to something as petty as the island's resources then they're of no use to you at all.

I try to donate 2.5 to 5k daily. If I don't have the wood to donate I'll take it from someone who does. If that means pillaging someone on my own island who, after 3 messages of asking still refuses to donate, then so be it.


----------



## JamesGarner

alanjo99 said:


> James ,
> 
> Rules are rules , It just sounded a bit harsh to implement the thousand rule - giving everyone 14 days to comply or die.
> 
> We use the Leecher tool on ETA , Zeta , My & Ny to much better effect than the thousand rule (plus you don't have to add up either )
> 
> I for one have donated way in excess of the thousand rule and am only speaking out for newbies and people migrated from other islands to the DW islands, the leecher tool 'allows' for your town size AND the amount of workers , it just cuts some slack for the smaller towns until they grow :thumb:


was laying it on a little thick due to all the in game messages that were flying about naming and shaming etc
was just trying to bring a little order and its backfired making things worse :wall:
was expecting some debate over the amonts not everybody just saying f.that im offf


----------



## silver bmw z3

Mycarsavw.... You are saying leave it to their fellow islanders .... We ARE their fellow islanders . The alliance dominates a few islands so fellow islanders and alliance members are one and the same.


----------



## mycarsavw

silver bmw z3 said:


> Mycarsavw.... You are saying leave it to their fellow islanders .... We ARE their fellow islanders . The alliance dominates a few islands so fellow islanders and alliance members are one and the same.


That takes it to whole new level, my fellow German car owning friend 

Let's go back to this part then;



mycarsavw said:


> If the only issues is that someone is leeching, kick them out and pillage the crap out of them. They'll soon get the message.


Kick out, pillage, done


----------



## Kev_mk3

deleted my account CBA with it as keep forgetting


----------



## Stan

Anyone using firefox/greasemonkey + add ons for ikariam, thinking about using the town scorer, but what info does this give you & how easy is it to install.


----------



## CharlyLou

Stan said:


> Anyone using firefox/greasemonkey + add ons for ikariam, thinking about using the town scorer, but what info does this give you & how easy is it to install.


This is what I use.

http://ikariamlibrary.com/?content=Inline%20Score

It gives you the military score of the person and also gives you the amount, if pillaging, how much your gonna get.


----------



## CharlyLou

Just to add, I also use Leecher Checker which can be found from http://ikariamlibrary.com/?content=Leacher%20Checker which I also find useful.


----------



## robz

I've lost interest , and although i never joined the alliance,

I can happily say, thank god i didnt, *"leecher checker"* .. if we cant be mates on there, whats the bloody point ? *How Sad....*


----------



## Lee_1075

What has happened to the Epilson server?
All mines are now at level one? all donations are at Zero, all my trade Ships and spys have vanished...... wtf


----------



## Stan

As you said ive taken some of my people out of the mines & just left them to earn some gold.


----------



## Gandi

The whole of Epsilon is ****ed


----------



## fluffy

The whole server crashed.
Can you login to Epsilon?
Cause here it still ain't working...


----------



## Gandi

im in having major issues tho

http://board.ikariam.com/thread.php?threadid=23550


----------



## Stan

free materials please pilage 85.50 town is free of troops & navy perfect for noobs free goodies.


----------



## carlwhitley

People can pillage me as I won't be logging onto it again. It would appear that I've been banned for my username - HughJanus, which I though was amusing!


----------



## Stan

just change your user name & get back on


----------



## carlwhitley

I can't login though, it won't let me. I'm really not that fussed about it all anymore, I keep forgetting to check my towns, so was on the way out anyway.


----------



## Stan

you might find its a tempory ban as your towns are in vacation mode


----------



## Mickle

Just joined 
Doilios 46:49
Haven't got a clue!


----------



## Stan

Mickle said:


> Just joined
> Doilios 46:49
> Haven't got a clue!


let me know what materials you need to get going & i'll send it your way.
I will send you an ingame message.


----------



## twhincup

Congratulations to Fiestamk5 for making it to the top 100 gold stock with 3,192,650 gold

:thumb:


----------



## Fiestamk5

Cheers! I didn't realise it had mounted up that much so fast!

Does anyone have any tips to defend my island as I'm being attacked for the first time in ages.
I have a level 11 town with level 12 town wall, 10 phalanx, 20 swordsman, 7 archers, 2 cooks and 90 slingers
Is there anything I can do to up my defences or do I sit back and see how my army get on?

He is sending two lots of 20 troops and another 10 an hour later


----------



## alanjo99

Fiestamk5 said:


> Cheers! I didn't realise it had mounted up that much so fast!
> 
> Does anyone have any tips to defend my island as I'm being attacked for the first time in ages.
> I have a level 11 town with level 12 town wall, 10 phalanx, 20 swordsman, 7 archers, 2 cooks and 90 slingers
> Is there anything I can do to up my defences or do I sit back and see how my army get on?
> 
> He is sending two lots of 20 troops and another 10 an hour later


Spend some of your gold ya tight git ! 

Phalanx for defence ASAP - extra 10 should do -but more would be better


----------



## Fiestamk5

My income for this island is pretty low! Its the other two that make the monies! I'll get some more phalanx though cheers :thumb:


----------



## twhincup

Fiestamk5 said:


> My income for this island is pretty low! Its the other two that make the monies! I'll get some more phalanx though cheers :thumb:


get your walls at least two levels higher than your town level ASAP


----------



## Fiestamk5

Cheers I managed to get my wall up another level before he got here and it seemed to have paid off :thumb:

Edit - sorted


----------



## twhincup

Just so everyone knows....

If you want to make a cultural treaty (ct) and are having trouble like me in that you dont get the normal option to make ct's at the message screen, do it this way:

go to the island of the person you want a ct with IN THE ISLAND VIEW.

Up by their name is a symbol to send a message and one to report them, click the one too send a message and you will get the option to send a ct request from there.


----------



## Phil_b88

this looks like a fun little game, 52:13 Polis whatever that means


----------



## Serious

Phil_b88 said:


> this looks like a fun little game, 52:13 Polis whatever that means


What world?


----------



## Phil_b88

think it was delta, do you have to be in the same world to become allies or whatever?


----------



## 306chris

Phil_b88 said:


> think it was delta, do you have to be in the same world to become allies or whatever?


Yep, the majority are on Epsilon


----------



## ukimportz

well only just joined up, better late than never eh 

epsilon: Chaetia[69:36] > petoria


----------



## John74

Well i just signed up , Quaylios[85:66]>Polis if anyone wants to send me some free goodies.

Any tips as i have not got time to read the whole thread just now.


----------



## CharlyLou

John74 said:


> Well i just signed up , Quaylios[85:66]>Polis if anyone wants to send me some free goodies.
> 
> Any tips as i have not got time to read the whole thread just now.


What world are you playing on? We are on Epsilon


----------



## Piratez

I'm on Gamma world, how to get wine ? my people suffering lack of entertainment after work ?
Any body help me please?? 
Thank you
Ica:wave::wave:


----------



## John74

Think im on Epsilon world ? how do i check ?

Manage to pilage some wine from a nearby village even though i only had 2 slingers to send in just lucky they had nothing lol, not bad after just a few hours.

*** edit just checked and i am on Epsilon ***


----------



## John74

Renamed my town

Quaylios[85:66]>Tamworth

Epsilon


----------



## CharlyLou

John74 said:


> Renamed my town
> 
> Quaylios[85:66]>Tamworth
> 
> Epsilon


I can't see you. What's your player name?

Are you playing .com or.org?


----------



## CharlyLou

Piratez said:


> I'm on Gamma world, how to get wine ? my people suffering lack of entertainment after work ?
> Any body help me please??
> Thank you
> Ica:wave::wave:


You could either pillage someone on a wine island or buy some in your trading post.


----------



## wrx man

I just joined and im a little confused. I have read the help but 

I am Janios[45:42] > Polis

1/ How do i rename my town?
2/ I have only 88 wood, no marble, wine etc etc


----------



## John74

CharlyLou said:


> I can't see you. What's your player name?
> 
> Are you playing .com or.org?


Ahhhhhhh .org by the looks of it, followed link on this site.

Just pillaged someone inactive village and nicked 2000 bits of gold, going back soon :thumb:


----------



## John74

Ah got .com to work so im on there also

Epsilon World

Skelutia[31:54]>Tamworth


----------



## CharlyLou

wrx man said:


> I just joined and im a little confused. I have read the help but
> 
> I am Janios[45:42] > Polis
> 
> 1/ How do i rename my town?
> 2/ I have only 88 wood, no marble, wine etc etc


What world are you playing on and are you on .com or .org. If your on .com and world Epsilon I will send you some stuff. What level is your warehouse?

Your rename your town by going into your Town Hall and there is a button above the smiley face.

Turn your mining on for the wood. If you have just started you will need to start your research. You will need to research wealth. This will give you luxuries and this will also help you with your mining.


----------



## CharlyLou

John74 said:


> Ah got .com to work so im on there also
> 
> Epsilon World
> 
> Skelutia[31:54]>Tamworth


Right you are 19 hours and 46 mins away from me


----------



## wrx man

.org for me dude :thumb:


----------



## CharlyLou

wrx man said:


> .org for me dude :thumb:


We're on .com if you want to register


----------



## handicap7

I am banned


----------



## CharlyLou

We are keeping your target warm for you. We are blocking him. His MS is down to about 89.


----------



## John74

CharlyLou said:


> Right you are 19 hours and 46 mins away from me


Oh not far then lol :lol:


----------



## John74

What price should i expect to pay for goods now i have a trading post set up ? no idea what i should be paying for the likes of marble, crystal glass and sulphur.


----------



## Stan

Not been here for ages, any newbies for Ikariam make sure you join on the Epsilon world which is where most of us play.
The Alliance for you to search & join is the DWWIN alliance, & the place to be is the Detailing World islands which is a group of island around 89:49.
come & join us.

prices of materials vary but usually around 25-40g.


----------



## 306chris

handicap7 said:


> I am banned


I am banned as well.

Anybody fancy kicking off at HFU - Be my guest, when I'm back I'll be kicking the living **** crap out of them.


----------



## SemperFiZero

Its a boring game.


----------



## Serious

Wow... So you joined DW and used your first post to share that nugget of information.


Looking forward to more informed and interesting posts.


----------



## SemperFiZero

It is rather boring, I tried it but I wanted it to be more like starcraft and less like you know, taking forever with upgrades. I was choked. 

Anyways, I joined here to know how to clean my car better. I do like my car and I would love to take care of it to keep its value up. You know?


----------



## Stan

306chris said:


> I am banned as well.
> 
> Anybody fancy kicking off at HFU - Be my guest, when I'm back I'll be kicking the living **** crap out of them.


Hello cossiechris, dont worry its only for 3 days, just remember only 6 CR's, 
i think HFU are well on the run, but they still have the wrong story, its posted on the Ikariam chat boards.
Spyder gave them 24hrs. or he would unlease hell on them, to put the story straight about people bashing,at the last mins. the general posted but says you bashed twice.


----------



## 306chris

Stan said:


> Hello cossiechris, dont worry its only for 3 days, just remember only 6 CR's,
> i think HFU are well on the run, but they still have the wrong story, its posted on the Ikariam chat boards.
> Spyder gave them 24hrs. or he would unlease hell on them, to put the story straight about people bashing,at the last mins. the general posted but says you bashed twice.


I didnt realise that sea battles count as an attack, I thought it was just land attacks as you dont pillage anything during a sea battle. Sill live and learn. I have replied on the Ikaraim board but not expecting anything back. It wouldn't be so bad but I went right out of my way to attack them during out spat and earn't bugger all out of it. They were good at moving resources around before you got to them.


----------

